# Hope, Healing, and Trying Again ***December***



## joshs_girl

*******************
This thread is for women who are trying to conceive after a loss, are trying to figure out what is going on with their cycle after a loss, or just need some support, hope and healing.
*******************

Check out our new wiki!

In Our Thoughts

2happymammas
A Mother's Love
alyssatuininga
apmama2myboo
Carley
Chic_Mama
Countrybound
cyrusmama
Dis
Ferretfan
i0lanthe
Jeffsdear
JMO
Juneau
League_mama
Lizzylou
mamaterra
Mamato2
Momof2monkeys
mountainmummy
Meshell
normajean
Olerica
Parker'sMommy
Sara_Jane
stacymom

Waiting to O

Baby Makes 4 : CD17
Boobs4Milk : CD7








Chel
hannybanany : CD6








HeatherH : CD27
politys : CD9
Rosie_Kate :
xakana : CD9
Zyla

Waiting to Know

cagnew : BFP at 10DPO
Chels_C2000
fallriverfox 4DPO
Illaria : 20DPO
joshs_girl : 2DPO
labortrials
mamatowill
Megan73 BFP!!
meredyth0315 :BFP at 15DPO
Rach03 : BFP at 9DPO
Sam05 : 13DPO

Taking a Break

Kgrands : Good luck on your new job! You'll make a most amazing care giver!
momoftworedheads








:







:







: BFPS!!!







:







:







:

May 2008
Alegna
Faithsmommy
Nimbus :BFP on 18DPO
12 - Alycia04
18 - Happyfrog

June 2008
Starlightsound
2 - ChristyM26

July 2008
AnnieMarie BFP on 11DPO
5 - christinespurlock :BFP on 9DPO
8 - MollyKenzie
15 - Sunshine4004 :BFP on 11DPO
18 - Apecaut :BFP on 15DPO
20 - Whittliz BFP at 10DPO
31 - BakerALM

August 2008
JulieK : BFP at 9DPO
Mamatotwo
mysunflowerboys : BFP at 10DPO
PrayinFor12 : BFP at 15DPO
zoie2013
8 - Forsythia
11 - Zonapellucida

Unknown due dates
Mysticlotus
naturegirl
Odilemarie

Angels
countrybound








JMO








Labortrials








Parker'sMommy








Rach03


----------



## joshs_girl

Happy December mamas! Let's hope this joyous month brings us all the holiday surprises we so desperately want!

~katherine


----------



## rach03

Dear goodness it can't be December already.







:

Thanks for hosting the thread again this month, Katherine. You rock


----------



## joshs_girl

Lord knows I need something other than my chart to obsess over!









And it's not _officially_ December yet, but there's no way I'm waking up early in the morning to post this new thread and I hope we have some 6 a.m. happy news to dance over!


----------



## chels_c2000

Yeah for December!!!!! I love this month!!! Christmas is my favorite time of the year!!! I would love to find out that I am pregnant again this month. If I am I will test right before we leave to go see our family for Christmas.

This thread has been so great for me during this time! It helps me get through each day!!! I am praying for each one of you to have healthy pregnancies and beautiful healthy babies!!!

Lets set some records this Dec. with lots of BFP!!!!!!!








:


----------



## rach03

Hopefully we'll get our temp spikes tomorrow! Have fun sleeping in









Chels, hoping it's a good month for all!


----------



## chels_c2000

Update- So today is day 8 of AF. It is finally light! I feel like it is going to last forever. I am ready to start BDing and making a baby














.


----------



## PrayinFor12

Marelle, rooting for your little one.

Chels, day 8? Ugh and double ugh!

Josh's Girl, another thanks for the thread upkeep. I'd sleep in too if I were you - well, infact, I'm gonna!

I scheduled that little 2-person party I mentioned this morning for Sunday, Dec. 16. I WILL be celebrating having gone a week longer than last time. I will I will I will!
Meanwhile, dh and I are debating the perfect nickname.


----------



## zoie2013

Hi Ladies,
We made it through another month together. I was so grateful for you all that I thanked you at our Thanksgiving table, which got me some funny looks









I'm so happy for all the November positives. Yay! And I've been (lurking) holding hands in waiting to test. I can't wait to hear the results. Fingers crossed and positive, sticky vibes to you all. Since I can't figure out the multi-quote thing, I'll steal the idea to open two windows. lol. Although using real names vs screen names is still confusing me. I think I've got almost all of the acronyms figured out, although I used a different word than "fat" for the "f" in bfp & bfn









My friend is keeping her faith in god very strongly. I'm very worried about her going a little over the edge, but she has a very good support system around her. She knows I'm here for her without judgement, obligation or expectation. And I'll give her whatever I am able. She knew the prognosis for her baby wasn't good via an ultrasound, as was mine. But, we had all been hoping for her miracle. My Rowan had hydrops-too much fluid. Her Olive has Potter's-too little fluid. I find that so painfully ironic.

I was on a trip, but realized I'm O'ing, so I'm back early to dtd. Keep your fingers crossed that I'll need a little hand-holding to wait to test soon, too. Anyone else around the same cycle-ish wanna buddy?
Take care,
Zoie


----------



## rach03

WAH! Where the h-e-double hockey sticks is my freaking temp rise? My positive OPK was Thursday!







: I'm finally having some cramps this morning, so maybe I'll get the rise tomorrow? If not I'm going to be a freaking basketcase.

*PrayinFor12*, we'll celebrate with you!









*zoie2013*, happy BDing to you!


----------



## Megan73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
After doing a lot of reading on the internet, I am now scared I will miscarry. I've come along a lot of sites saying "10,000 for heartbeat". Now I just wait.









Oh honey. I really, really believe after reading other women's stories that betas can mean NOTHING. You just have to read the PAL thread for proof.
I know this won't stop you from worrying, though.
Do something nice for yourself today, OK?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
still in a terrible mood, zoe's angel birthday is sunday, so please think of us then.









I'll be thinking about you, Jen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whittliz* 
Well, I'm back from the ultrasound and everything was completely normal! We saw a heartbeat for the first time ever!

Lovely!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
BFN for this eve

Maybe this a.m. or tomorrow, Heidi. You really need that FMU.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apecaut* 
*Update for me:* I had my first appt today. It was fine. I knew logically it would be hard to go back but I wasn't really prepared for the stress of that place again.
...
Seven weeks today for me!









Amy, I am so happy for you. You're zipping through the first tri! Tiredness is a great sign.
I remember going back to the MW office with my second pregnancy - It was so, so hard. I'm so glad Athena's there to hold her mama's hand.
A virtual







. Wish I could give you one IRL.
(Man, I had to laugh. As IF talk of induction would faze you at this point!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
We laughed and cried and gossiped and it was just wonderful to be in the personal company of *women who get it* - I'm really hoping this will turn into a monthly thing!

That sounds like HEAVEN. You so deserve it, K.









Um, I have some news. Two pink lines this morning. I'm feeling scared and wishing my first though wasn't 'I wonder when this one will die...'


----------



## boobs4milk

marelle-please go read my blog. i'll try and put more up today. thinking of you and hoping for GOOD NEWS thurs!

megan-congrats! enjoy every single second of it. that way, you'll never have any regrets!

thank you all for thinking of me. i woke early this a.m. and my first thought was 'women are testing on MDC and i'm not on there.' seriously, i dream of you all!

love,
jen


----------



## rach03

Megan, yay!







:







:







:

Our first for December! Lots of sticky for you!


----------



## chels_c2000

: Congrats Megan!!!!







:

What a great way to start out Dec.!!!!!!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

MEGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








:







:







:







:







:


----------



## christinespurlock

Megan you were able to type all that before spreading your news. WOW!!!!!





















:
















Think, 'happy, healthy, strong baby'.


----------



## rach03

Katherine, yay! You got your crosshairs!

WTH happened to me then?







: I'm wondering if I need to keep doing OPKs...


----------



## joshs_girl

Holly - I can't wait for Dec 16 for you! That party is going to be so much fun!

zoie - I'm still keeping your friend in my thoughts. Sometimes irony really sucks. And yay for O'ing!

Rach - you are going to see it tomorrow - this cycle looks exactly like your last cycle - just a few days behind.

Jen - I actually had an MDC dream last night! JMO (who changed her screen name but was still JMO) was telling me that if Amy (apecaut) can have a happy healthy pregnancy and be holding her newborn, then she certainly could as well and so she was going to learn from Amy's example and just enjoy her pregnancy.

So my prediction is that Amy - you are going to have a perfect healthy living breathing baby on the other side of this thing and JMO, you'll be knocked up when she does!

My temp rose this morning and FF likes to think I'm three DPO. But I feel positive that's not the case and that today is 1DPO. So I'm leaving myself in waiting to O for just a bit longer.


----------



## cagnew

Wow! November was a great baby-making month!

CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFPS!!!!







:







:







:







:







:







:

chels: My first post-m/c period lasted 9 days, but I have always had long periods.

I having been lurking for some reason, though I am not sure why. I feel like I am stalled or something. I am on CD19 and I am not sure how far away O is. Feels like it is taking FOREVER. My OPK yesterday was close to being a positive - does the intensity of a negative mean anything? I mean, if it is darker than the day before, could that mean O is getting closer? I hope so. Maybe today I will get a positive.

DD got up 4 times last night so I am wiped out. I will be checking in again today though!

Happy December First!


----------



## rach03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Rach - you are going to see it tomorrow - this cycle looks exactly like your last cycle - just a few days behind.

Thanks, I hope so! They do look very similar...I never remember to look at my own homepage and compare the 2 charts. I have the free version so it doesn't do it when I'm in my account updating









*Cagnew*, my OPK's tend to get darker leading up to the positive! Hopefully yours will be positive today!


----------



## fallriverfox

Happy December!

Hurray Megan!





































ETA: and hurray me! Top of the page!


----------



## Whittliz

*Katherine:* No picture to share.........I was so excited about seeing the heart beating away that I just got dressed and left!

*Marelle*, I'm so sorry you're dealing with this stress. Miracles happen!


----------



## joshs_girl

Margie - that's so cute









Okay, I fiddled with FF and two more high temps after today and they move my O date to CD16, which is what I think it is. So I'm pretty positive I O'd, I'm just not 3DPO.


----------



## Baby Makes 4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
OUm, I have some news. Two pink lines this morning. I'm feeling scared and wishing my first though wasn't 'I wonder when this one will die...'

Congratulations!!! You and your bean will be in my thoughts and prayers. All of you are, every day. I understand your fear, most of my babies die before I even get to feel them move so it's hard to be excited.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Update- So today is day 8 of AF. It is finally light! I feel like it is going to last forever. I am ready to start BDing and making a baby














.

That's a long AF. Mine were longer after my miscarriages but then got progressively shorter until they were back to normal about 4 cycles later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Hopefully we'll get our temp spikes tomorrow! Have fun sleeping in









I got a HUGE spike today. Day 1 of the dreaded 2ww. Thank God I am super busy the next 10 days at least.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoie2013* 
Since I can't figure out the multi-quote thing, I'll steal the idea to open two windows. lol. Although using real names vs screen names is still confusing me.
I was on a trip, but realized I'm O'ing, so I'm back early to dtd. Keep your fingers crossed that I'll need a little hand-holding to wait to test soon, too. Anyone else around the same cycle-ish wanna buddy?

I just O'd yesterday so I'll buddy up. It's funny you came home from your trip to BD. The things we do to get our BD'ing in! DH has called in sick from work and driven long distances home just to BD and then drive back again.

Multiquote instructions:
Click the little paper with plus sign button on every post you want to quote.
Once they are all selected just his post reply.
Then erase all the extraneous bits of the quoted posts and fill in your replies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrayinFor12* 
I scheduled that little 2-person party I mentioned this morning for Sunday, Dec. 16. I WILL be celebrating having gone a week longer than last time. I will I will I will!
Meanwhile, dh and I are debating the perfect nickname.

Good luck! We'll throw a big internet party for you! When I was pregnant with my youngest we called him Baby-O and the name stuck so much that we called him nothing but Baby-O for the first month and we still call him that at times. Dh is Daddy-O and my older son is Kid-O.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
WAH! Where the h-e-double hockey sticks is my freaking temp rise? My positive OPK was Thursday!







: I'm finally having some cramps this morning, so maybe I'll get the rise tomorrow? If not I'm going to be a freaking basketcase.

You've been on Clomid before, right? Maybe your body wants to O but needs the Clomid push to actually make it happen. Then again, maybe your temp will skyrocket this morning. Good luck!


----------



## rach03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
You've been on Clomid before, right? Maybe your body wants to O but needs the Clomid push to actually make it happen. Then again, maybe your temp will skyrocket this morning. Good luck!

Oh lord, I hope that's not the case! I was only on Clomid for 2 cycles and I had been ovulating just fine on my own before that. The Clomid was just to lengthen my luteal phase.

I'm feeling kind of crampy....oh please, please let me O.







:

I will be beyond pissed at myself and my doctor if this is a side effect I didn't know about, along with the fact your twice as likely to have a triploidy pregnancy like i did.







:


----------



## PrayinFor12

Megan, how in the world did you say all that before the "I'm pregnant" part?! Sheesh!
Oh, and CONGRATULATIONS! Sticky baby sticky baby!


----------



## chel

*Joshs girl*
I'm not sure how all this works, but are you the one that update the CD days? I'm finally charting with you guys, if so, could you put me at CD10.


----------



## joshs_girl

Chel - you did it exactly right! Do you have a chart you'd like to share with us? Just let me know when you ovulated and I'll move you to the other section. GL this cycle!


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoie2013* 
I was on a trip, but realized I'm O'ing, so I'm back early to dtd. Keep your fingers crossed that I'll need a little hand-holding to wait to test soon, too. Anyone else around the same cycle-ish wanna buddy?

You are my cycle buddy!







I think there are 3 or 4 of us.


----------



## countrybound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
Oh honey. I really, really believe after reading other women's stories that betas can mean NOTHING. You just have to read the PAL thread for proof.
I know this won't stop you from worrying, though.
Do something nice for yourself today, OK?









Um, I have some news. Two pink lines this morning. I'm feeling scared and wishing my first though wasn't 'I wonder when this one will die...'

First off CONGRATS!!!! I'm so happy for you!

Secondly... thanks. I didn't think of even going to the PAL thread. I bet there'll be lots of support over there. I'll post and see what they say.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
marelle-please go read my blog. i'll try and put more up today. thinking of you and hoping for GOOD NEWS thurs!


Wow.... that made me feel a lot better. It's always so nice to hear of someone who has an happy outcome of what I'm going through.... A little more hope each day.

I hope I see a lot of BFPs this month. I'm thinking and hoping for all of you as much as I am for myself.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

OMG. Let's see if I can catch up. Sorry if I miss anyone! Here it goes.....

*Marelle*: Don't lose hope yet! I am sure you are terrified, but I am in total agreement with the other posts that it is just too early. I will be thinking of you!!!

*Megan*: CONGRATS!!

*Whittliz*: WAHOOOOO!!!!

*Rach*: How frustrating! Come on egg, come on!!

*zona*:







That BFP could be right around the corner.

My *update*: I went in for my CD 3 bloodwork today. They took 8 more tubes. I think I have had a total of 20 tubes of blood taken since the last m/c! At least they are leaving no stone unturned.

Oh, and I have officially started charting to see if I might have a luteal phase problem. My "charting" before consisted of "Ooo! Ovulation pains today! Let's go for it!", but I got pregnant each time so I don't really know what my luteal phase is. Not to mention that the 40+ day cycles are a little wierd...


----------



## chel

OK, I got the link but how do I get the chart picture instead of the link?


----------



## rach03

*Chel*, go in to edit your siggy. Add the charting icon to your siggy, then click and drag to highlight with your mouse. Then click the Globe with chainlink symbol above the editing box. That will bring up a box to enter a hyperlink. Insert your web address there.

Hope that helps!









*Marelle*, we're all hoping for you.









*Chesapeake*, have fun charting!


----------



## momoftworedheads

MEGAN-
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!

May the next 9 months be blissful! How exciting!!!!!!








:







:







:







:







:

Take care!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Prayingfor12 and Nicole-
Congrats!!! Praying for a sticky baby for each of you!!!

B4M (Jen) I'll be thinking of your family and Zoe tomorrow. I'll light a candle for her. Sending you love, hugs and prayers!!!!

Take care. My son wants to go outside and play in the freezing cold! BBL to post more.

Zona-Did you test again? I am waiting.....


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Lets set some records this Dec. with lots of BFP!!!!!!!







:

*chels* - My







: too! At glance it looks like 12/1 is off to a good start with a BFP









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoie2013* 
Hi Ladies,
We made it through another month together. I was so grateful for you all that I thanked you at our Thanksgiving table, which got me some funny looks









*Zoie* - I often tell DH how grateful I am for all of you and MDC. I tell him stories about everyone and I think he really thinks I am crazy. I feel like I know all of you IRL and wish I did have supportive friends like all of you IRL.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
WAH! Where the h-e-double hockey sticks is my freaking temp rise? My positive OPK was Thursday!







: I'm finally having some cramps this morning, so maybe I'll get the rise tomorrow? If not I'm going to be a freaking basketcase.

*rach* - Hoping for a temp rise tomorrow morning!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
Um, I have some news. Two pink lines this morning. I'm feeling scared and wishing my first though wasn't 'I wonder when this one will die...'

*Megan* -







: CONGRATS!!







: I seriously got more excited about your BFP than I did about mine! I am so thrilled for you! I had to read and reread your thread because I was so excited. Think positive thoughts. You said the one that inspires me every minute of the day 'hope doesn't make bad things happen'.

*Marelle* - I am thinking about you.


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

*Megan*- congrats!!! What wonderful news & a great way to start the month! We will all be thinking "happy, healthy pregnancy & strong baby!"

*Amy*- That is wonderful that your MW gave you a huge acct credit! Wow, I've never heard of that. Sounds like a wonderful team to support you.

Me: Check out my chart! I had a huge temp rise yesterday & dip today. I looked back on my last cycle & it wasn't that dramatic (at around 7dpo). FF says that this can be a sign of implantation! I woke up 2x last night with nausea and have had it today. I'm actually snacking on saltines. I took a big fat nap this afternoon, too. Keeping my fingers crossed!

I think I will test on Tuesday. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

So here I am - finally posting again.I introduced myself a week or so ago and feel like I have been spending this whole time catching up - what an active thread! As soon as I would start getting caught up and be just about ready to reply I'd notice several new pages to read (didn't want to reply to out-dated info!) I'd have all of my multi replies selected and then just start all over again. Sheesh! All that to say that I guess I've been mostly lurking, though unintentionally! I have been following along with all of you!

I just thought that I'd interject to say that I was surprised to have a BFP myself!! A very faint line at 10 DPO and equally faint at 11 DPO. I am now 12 DPO and out of tests.
I have been pretty crampy for the last several days and I'm pretty scared because I have been spotting a bit today. Never enough to mark my underwear, but every time I wipe, it is a teensy bit brownish.
On the one hand I am trying so hard to not get attached to this pregnancy, but on the other hand I want this baby so badly, it hurts.

I know that spotting can be OK for some women, but that was sort of how my last m/c started, so I'm really nervous. I am trying to focus on the fact that my last m/c was more spotting than this initially. I am also telling myself that it is OK to be hopeful.

Anyway - enough about me...back to you all!


----------



## rach03

*Deborah*, that's a nice dip!

*Mamatotwo*, congrats on your BFP! I hope the spotting stops and you have a sticky one this time.









I'm slightly crampy...just hoping and hoping I have a temp rise tomorrow. If I don't I think I'm going to stress myself to death.







:


----------



## jmo

I'm such a dummy. I totally posted in the Nov thread this morning. I'm way too lazy to retype it so here's the abbreviated version.

*jen (b4m)* , I'm sure sunday will be a hard day for you. I'll be thinking of you. Take care of yourself.

*margie*, YAY on the u/s!!!!!!

*zona*, Boooo! I'm sorry about the bfn.

*Amy*, Glad the appt went well! And that is SUCH a nice surprise about the credit! Wow!

And now the new stuff:

*MEGAN!!!!!* -I can't believe you typed all that stuff before your news!!!! You sneaky devil! That should have been in HUGE bold letters!!!!! CONGRATS, mama. I am soooo happy for you!!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
WAH! Where the h-e-double hockey sticks is my freaking temp rise? My positive OPK was Thursday!







: I'm finally having some cramps this morning, so maybe I'll get the rise tomorrow? If not I'm going to be a freaking basketcase.

rach,







: sorry you body is being confusing!

[

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Jen - I actually had an MDC dream last night! JMO (who changed her screen name but was still JMO) was telling me that if Amy (apecaut) can have a happy healthy pregnancy and be holding her newborn, then she certainly could as well and so she was going to learn from Amy's example and just enjoy her pregnancy.
So my prediction is that Amy - you are going to have a perfect healthy living breathing baby on the other side of this thing and JMO, you'll be knocked up when she does!

Yay!!! I LOVE this dream!!!!!!









So I'm going be starting some acupuncture next week, I think. I have a friend who is hooking me up w/ a great deal. 31 days post-m/c and still no af so I need some help getting back on track. *chesapeake* - you do acupuncture, right? How long have you been doing it for?


----------



## jmo

oh, and CONGRATS to mamatotwo!!!! December is off to a great start!!!!!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

MySunflowerBoys;9884879
Me: Check out my chart! I had a huge temp rise yesterday & dip today. I looked back on my last cycle & it wasn't that dramatic (at around 7dpo). FF says that this can be a sign of implantation! I woke up 2x last night with nausea and have had it today. I'm actually snacking on saltines. I took a big fat nap this afternoon said:


> Deborah - I had implantation dips in my last two pregnancies - looking good for you!!


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Mamatotwo_ Hope everything stays sticky!! Congrats on the BFP!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatotwo* 
Deborah - I had implantation dips in my last two pregnancies - looking good for you!!

I hope so!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So I'm going be starting some acupuncture next week, I think. I have a friend who is hooking me up w/ a great deal. 31 days post-m/c and still no af so I need some help getting back on track. *chesapeake* - you do acupuncture, right? How long have you been doing it for?

Hope the needles do their magic on you. I've never had acupuncture, but am very interested in it.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

PrayingFor12 and Megan - Congrats on the BFPs!

Zoie - hugs to your friend.

Countrybound - thinking of you!


----------



## momoftworedheads

mamamtotwo-CONGRATS!!!! Hoping for a







baby for you! Take care!

Update on me- I couldn't wait until Tuesday to test-looks like BFN for me for now. AF is due Tuesday. We'll wait and see!

Take care!!!!


----------



## xakana

*JMO:*

Quote:

Originally Posted by 2happymamas View Post
If my period starts about a month after the m/c, I should start my period around Christmas and be able to inseminate the beginning of the second week of January!
Hey Jill, this should be similar to my ttc schedule too! I'm hoping to get af any day (it's been 30 days since the last m/c) and then wait one more cycle before ttc. So, we should both be getting pg mid-january!!! We'll be test buddies.
Just wanted to say, that's the schedule I'm hoping for, too, about a week off. I'm hoping to conceive the first or second week of January, depending on when I start, as late as the third week. Whatever gets me another great October baby


----------



## hannybanany

Hey, I've been lurking for a while waiting for the new December thread. It's hard to jump into those long ones!

Aw, B4M, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow









Thanks for getting the thread going, Katherine!

Chels, I love this time of year, too!

zoie, I'm lovin that you came home from a trip to get you BD'in on time!







The things we will do...

Rach03, here's to getting that temp rise tomorrow!

Congratulations, Megan!! Praying for a sticky babe and a wonderful 9 months.

Mamatotwo, congratulations! I'm praying that the spotting stops and you have a sticky babe.

Me: I'm not temping this month. I need to reduce TTC stress and maybe not temping will be the key to relaxation


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Happy December mamas! Let's hope this joyous month brings us all the holiday surprises we so desperately want!

~katherine


Katherine-I am right there with you!! Thanks for putting this thread together. You are one amazing woman!

Deborah-We are cycle buddies I think. I'll be testing again on Tues if AF doesn't show up!

Amy-that's great about the Dr giving you a credit. Hope you are feeling good tonight!

To everyone testing tonight-Sending you BFP vibes! Anyone TTC, enjoy BDing. To everyone else-have a great night!







s mamas.


----------



## PrayinFor12

Mamatotwo, Congrats! I know it's very nerve-wracking. My nerves are frazzled as well.

Me: I finally came up with a nickname for our little one: Super-Baby! It doesn't sound cute, but it sounds strong and durable! It's helping me to refer to "Super-Baby" when I talk/think/pray about he/she. Oh, and to pronounce "Super-Baby" properly, you have to throw your fist out in front (all Power Rangers Style) on the U of "Suuuper-Babeeee!" It helps to yell too.

I've been following gestation info like crazy. I'm on Day 3 of the week Suuuper-Babeeee grows a little heart and starts twitching it. Sheesh, Suuuper-Babeeee's busy!

Tomorrow at church, we'll tell IRL people for the first time. Hopefully the 5 we've selected will all be there so we can tell 'em face-to-face. If not, I'll call or email them. (These are the 5 who helped us most after losing our last baby.)

Holly and Super-Baby, over and out.


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Hey, I've been lurking for a while waiting for the new December thread. It's hard to jump into those long ones!

Me: I'm not temping this month. I need to reduce TTC stress and maybe not temping will be the key to relaxation









Welcome Hannybanany! I hope your Dec. is not stressfully and full of sticky baby vibes!!!

Holly- Keep on Growing SUUUPER-BABEEE, MAKE THAT HEART BEAT!!!!! (I am throwing my fist into the air







and I am not joking







) I love that name!!!!

Happy testing, waiting, and BDing to everyone!!!!!

Update: I have had five friends loss babies in the past eight months. Today, I found out that one of them is pregnant again. I am so happy for her. Of the five that have lost babies this is the third one to get pregnant again. So far everyone has had healthy pregnancies after their m/c. She is worried because she is spotting (She has spotted with her healthy pregnancy as well). Please pray for her and send her sticky vibes!

So I think that AF have finally left me after day nine







:!!! I better let you guys go and start BDing.







We have a baby to make


----------



## xakana

Hubby is driving me nuts with the wanting of the lovin'. I know he's just venting because he's frustrated, but I didn't even get a full week after the day of the m/c before he was whining. It's accompanied by "I know, I know" but I don't think he does. It really bothers me that I couldn't get a week without having to hear about his sexual frustration. Since I'm so not doing b/c and have no idea when I'll be fertile again, I just don't want to go there until after I've had AF (and then, it's hard enough to find TIME we can BD when he's at work while Lilly's napping and she can't stand me to be out of her sight for ten whole minutes--I'm kinda shocked we managed to find time to conceive last time, lol). How bad is it, I was glad to be done BDing? And now I have to go back to it--aren't I supposed to be having fun? *sigh* (not that it's not great, but it seems so stressful planning it! I like spontaneity).

Sorry about the vent, but I just hate being pestered for sex when I'm feeling crampy and very un-sexy and it can't even be productive. Does anyone else end up like this TTC'ing? With it feeling like a chore?


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*JMO:*
Just wanted to say, that's the schedule I'm hoping for, too, about a week off. I'm hoping to conceive the first or second week of January, depending on when I start, as late as the third week. Whatever gets me another great October baby









Yay! Another test buddy - we'll be rocking that Oct ddc!!!







: (if only stupid af would hurry up anf get here







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrayinFor12* 
Me: I finally came up with a nickname for our little one: Super-Baby! It doesn't sound cute, but it sounds strong and durable! It's helping me to refer to "Super-Baby" when I talk/think/pray about he/she. Oh, and to pronounce "Super-Baby" properly, you have to throw your fist out in front (all Power Rangers Style) on the U of "Suuuper-Babeeee!" It helps to yell too.























Holly, this is cracking me up (well, muffled laughter as dd just fell asleep). LOVE the nickname. It's perfect. Here's to you and Suuuuper-Babeeee!!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Sorry about the vent, but I just hate being pestered for sex when I'm feeling crampy and very un-sexy and it can't even be productive. Does anyone else end up like this TTC'ing? With it feeling like a chore?

Ugh, yes. Dh was acting so deprived last night when I was just not going there. I haven't even had af yet and we are planning on waiting 2 cycles to ttc so for now we're using condoms and I just find this so horribly depressing that I don't even what to do it.


----------



## Baby Makes 4

We have become the least romantic couple on the face of the planet.

Me: I'm just going to put Logan down for a nap.
DH: Okay. Hey, do we need to make a deposit today?
Me: Nope, I ovulated yesterday.
DH: OK, I'm going to go sleep with Logan then.
Me: Cool, See you in a couple of hours.








A year of TTC has taken al the romance out of our lives. Making love is now making a deposit.


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

*BM4*, yep! That sounds about right for us, too. Only DH likes to hitch up his pants and puff out his chest and ask if he is in high demand today! LOL

*Xak*- After my 8 wk loss in May, I was told to wait 2 cycles to ttc and I just plain waited 2 cycles to dtd! I was just too down to dtd. I think a lot of people deal with loss by pushing others away, and that's what I did.

*Momto2redheads*- hope testing looks good for us! I was hoping for a temp jump today, but it's barely over coverline. I'm feeling less hopeful right now. Still have tender nips....

*Katherine*- I am so glad you are running these threads! You rock!


----------



## rach03

yeah:

That's how we are, LOL









Me: Hey, we have to do it again tonight.
DH: Why? I thought your OPK was positive a couple days ago.
Me: Yeah, but I haven't had my temp rise. Gotta do it again.
DH: Okay.










But in happy news...my temp did rise. So hopefully I finally freaking ovulated and I can quit stressing. The 2WW will not be stressful for me this time around since my RE appt is when I'll be either 12 DPO or already on the next cycle.


----------



## zonapellucida

Wow 3 pages already! Congrats to the Saturday BFP's!~!
amy : glad everything looks great









gl 2wwing to those doing it..

Update on me: no af no bfp so I wait to see what arrives.

We went to a company picnic yesterday. Great food and lots of fun for the kids. Everyone was extremely tired when we got home. I also got some Christmas shopping done. I bought educational *stuff*, LOL that would add to my HS.

Heidi


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Hubby is driving me nuts with the wanting of the lovin'. I know he's just venting because he's frustrated, but I didn't even get a full week after the day of the m/c before he was whining. It's accompanied by "I know, I know" but I don't think he does. It really bothers me that I couldn't get a week without having to hear about his sexual frustration. Since I'm so not doing b/c and have no idea when I'll be fertile again, I just don't want to go there until after I've had AF (and then, it's hard enough to find TIME we can BD when he's at work while Lilly's napping and she can't stand me to be out of her sight for ten whole minutes--I'm kinda shocked we managed to find time to conceive last time, lol). How bad is it, I was glad to be done BDing? And now I have to go back to it--aren't I supposed to be having fun? *sigh* (not that it's not great, but it seems so stressful planning it! I like spontaneity).

Sorry about the vent, but I just hate being pestered for sex when I'm feeling crampy and very un-sexy and it can't even be productive. Does
anyone else end up like this TTC'ing? With it feeling like a chore?

Hell yes! And some men don't get it.


----------



## joshs_girl

mamatotwo - huge congrats to you!! How are you feeling this morning?








:







:







:







:







:

Rach - I told you today would be the day!

JMO - one of the girls I had lunch with last week had four m/c and got pg again. This time, she delivered a healthy baby girl. I asked her did she do anything different, etc etc and she said the only thing she did was acupuncture through her first fourteen weeks. So not this cycle because it's the holidays and money gets tight, but the first cycle I have in January, I'm so going to get myself stuck!

momoftworedheads - it's still really early!







:

hanny - welcome back! Not temping certainly can help lower your stress. I still temp, but I no longer set my alarm for it and that has helped me a lot as well.

Holly - I love super-baby! That's so awesome - this baby is so loved already! We have a NN for our next one, but I'm not sharing until I have something to share!







I hope everything went well at church today.

chels_c - I'm so happy for your friend - I'll be hoping this one is jsut like her last normal pg.

xakana - sex is so hard! We actually passed up a day of EWCF this cycle because neither of us wanted to do it, and I just refused to "make" us do it.

For all of you wanting those October babies, I'm one myself! I really want this August babe that hopefully I'm gestating, but I've already begun that womanly-self-preservation-thingie and telling myself it's okay if I'm not pg now, because I'd really like an October baby too.

Oh, and in news that makes me just go





















last night coming home from Big Daddy's holiday party, he said, I've been thinking about adopting from China, and let's do it! Before you get too excited, we decided we'll wait another five years (







) before actually starting it, because he wants us to really have every chance to have bio babies first, and then have our adopted baby be the last child we have. But still, when this is all said and done, guess what, we're having a baby! Yay us!

Jen, I just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about and praying for and loving on you and sweet baby Zoe today - much love mama

Heidi - sorry about the BFNs







- but at least AF hasn't shown yet. How are you feeling?


----------



## Baby Makes 4

I got vrosshairs today for CD13 but I am positive I actually O'd on CD14. A temp above 98.2 tomorrow will move my O date to CD14.

Either way I am now waiting to know.







:


----------



## momoftworedheads

Jen (B4M)-Thinking of you and Zoe today. Lit a candle for you, I'll keep it burning the whole day. It smells good.

Deborah-Praying for that BFP Tues!!!

Heidi(Zona) Praying for a BFP for you as well.

Katherine- I am with you on the August baby but an October one would be good too, actually any month would be good at this point!

Off to play for a bit and then clean my house so I can decorate this week!

Take care!

oooh-top of the page-maybe that's all the luck we need this week!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
mamatotwo - huge congrats to you!! How are you feeling this morning?



The spotting has stopped!!!!! I haven't had cramps all morning either.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this little one. Thanks for asking!

Also - I thought that I felt a bit of nausea this AM - but maybe that's just wishful thinking.
With my two sticky pregnancies I had cramping in the begining, too. My HCP just told me that it was normal, so I was fine with it. Since having a m/c though the cramping is making me so nervous. I just hate how m/cs taint all subsequent pregnancies. Like, I want so much to just be able to be blissfully happy, but I find myself reluctant. I'm just trying to protect myself.
I have lurked at the PAL and Aug DDC but am worried about posting. Maybe I'll start at the PAL thread. I really DO want to celebrate this pregnancy, even if it's short-lived, so maybe now is when I ought to do that since there are no guarantees in the future.
Sorry for the ramble....just thinking out loud (well, you know what I mean!)


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrayinFor12* 
Mamatotwo, Congrats! I know it's very nerve-wracking. My nerves are frazzled as well.

Me: I finally came up with a nickname for our little one: Super-Baby! It doesn't sound cute, but it sounds strong and durable! It's helping me to refer to "Super-Baby" when I talk/think/pray about he/she. Oh, and to pronounce "Super-Baby" properly, you have to throw your fist out in front (all Power Rangers Style) on the U of "Suuuper-Babeeee!" It helps to yell too.

I LOVE it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Welcome Hannybanany!
Update: I have had five friends loss babies in the past eight months. Today, I found out that one of them is pregnant again. I am so happy for her. Of the five that have lost babies this is the third one to get pregnant again. So far everyone has had healthy pregnancies after their m/c. She is worried because she is spotting (She has spotted with her healthy pregnancy as well). Please pray for her and send her sticky vibes!


Will do. It is just so sad how many women have to go though such losses.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Sorry about the vent, but I just hate being pestered for sex when I'm feeling crampy and very un-sexy and it can't even be productive. Does anyone else end up like this TTC'ing? With it feeling like a chore?

ME too. I really don't think that they get it. I try to tell myself that he (and all men) are just programmed to be 'ever-ready', and that trait certainly has its benefits while ttc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
Update on me: no af no bfp so I wait to see what arrives.


I hope that it's the BFP!


----------



## rach03

*Mamatotwo*, I'm so glad the spotting has stopped. Hoping it stays away forever!









*Katherine*, I know...I should have listened to you.

*Everyone*...do me a favor. Next month when I start to freak out that I'm not going to ovulate, will someone smack me?


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
*Everyone*...do me a favor. Next month when I start to freak out that I'm not going to ovulate, will someone smack me?









Rach, I looked at your chart, that would of boggled my mind, too! Looks like you'll crosshairs tomorrow, huh.

I gave in... I bought a 30 day VIP membership to FF. I wanted to see if it would say I have implantation signs.... that is so lame to not just BE PATIENT!

I want a suuuuuper-babeeeeee too!


----------



## PrayinFor12

I'm cracking up watching y'all laugh about Suuuper-Babeee! Maybe my Super-Baby will be a Superwoman someday and marry one of y'all's Super-Baby Supermen! Or vice versa - I just like pink.

Josh's Girl, Go Big Daddy! You're the bom'!

Rach, I'm volunteering to be a smacker.


----------



## Sam05

Y'all mind if I join in? I've been lurking since my m/c in June and when I realized that the first thing I did yesterday morning was to check in here for BFPs (and yay for all of them!) I thought I should come out of hiding.

I have an almost 3 year old DS and lost our second baby at 15 weeks in June. Since August we've been TTC with no luck. We've gotten pregnant easily twice and now, nothing. I'm seeing an acupuncturist and am toying with the idea of calling an RE soon.

I'm a bit intimidated by how quickly this group moves, but I wanted to be a part of it. Things are so hard right now. Get this, last week, my cat died on my due date. I keep thinking that y'all are actually the only sane people in the world, the only ones who know what it's like inside my crazy head.


----------



## League_mama

Yay for all the November BFPs! Hope we have lots of Merry Christmas baby beginnings here this month.
I'm a lurker, getting over a m/c in Oct that has taken FOREVER to resolve. No AF yet but signs of O lately.
Question--what does an ovarian cyst feel like? Anybody have personal experience? Could I be having one as my cycle restarts (haven't had AF since August).
Thanks!
L


----------



## xakana

*joshs_girl* Congrats on your five-year pregnancy beginning







That's so great! Honestly, if it weren't so costly and stressful, adoption would be like Christmas! I would love to take home a little kid (yup, a kid) when I'm done with my pregnancy days. I just hate the thought of ever not having kids around, lol. I love being a mom so much!

Me: I also can't wait until sex isn't a chore anymore. *sigh* I hope my 30s bring with it that souped up libido







I miss mine. And [email protected] the conversations quoted! How many of these guys ever guessed they'd be glad for a night off of BDing?


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 
Y'all mind if I join in? I've been lurking since my m/c in June and when I realized that the first thing I did yesterday morning was to check in here for BFPs (and yay for all of them!) I thought I should come out of hiding.

I have an almost 3 year old DS and lost our second baby at 15 weeks in June. Since August we've been TTC with no luck. We've gotten pregnant easily twice and now, nothing. I'm seeing an acupuncturist and am toying with the idea of calling an RE soon.

I'm a bit intimidated by how quickly this group moves, but I wanted to be a part of it. Things are so hard right now. Get this, last week, my cat died on my due date. I keep thinking that y'all are actually the only sane people in the world, the only ones who know what it's like inside my crazy head.

Welcome!! I am so sorry for your loss. Nothing about a m/c is easy. I hope that you can find some comfort in this thread.

Have you ever tried charting? I am relatively new at it myself but it has really helped me understand what is going on with my body.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *League_mama* 
Yay for all the November BFPs! Hope we have lots of Merry Christmas baby beginnings here this month.
I'm a lurker, getting over a m/c in Oct that has taken FOREVER to resolve. No AF yet but signs of O lately.
Question--what does an ovarian cyst feel like? Anybody have personal experience? Could I be having one as my cycle restarts (haven't had AF since August).
Thanks!
L

Hi League_mama.
I *think* that I recognize you from the Nursing mamas ttc thread....maybe?
I don't know much about cysts, so I can't help you there, sorry. Maybe someone else can....


----------



## i0lanthe

I'm glad I opened this thread at the start of the month when it is short enough to read all of in one go.









I'm lurking and waiting for AF to show up before we TTC (I had a d&c in mid-November, so I'm hoping to start a new cycle _sometime_ in December.







: Like that narrows it down.) Best wishes to everyone!

Bridget


----------



## NullSet

Oh my, can I just say I take one day off and everything happens!







:







: *Megan*







:







:
You should have pm'ed me girl! The most wonderful thing I have read in a long time.







I'm so happy for you! The first Dec positive, you go girl.








And I second the 'what the heck were you doing posting all that stuff before your news' crowd.







:

*Zoie*-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoie2013* 
I was so grateful for you all that I thanked you at our Thanksgiving table, which got me some funny looks









This had me laughing!









I'm glad your friend is getting by, she probably won't function well for a while yet but it is nice she has so much support. You could always point her over here too if she's an online type of person.









*Megan* again:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
(Man, I had to laugh. As IF talk of induction would faze you at this point!)

Yeah, I'm just happy to have the babe come out breathing.... And if anyone gives me crap about induction I'll just tell them why I'm doing it and see what their reaction is then!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
I'm feeling scared and wishing my first though wasn't 'I wonder when this one will die...'

Someday these babies will meet and we'll get to say, "hey your mamas knew each other before you were a twinkle in your papa's eye". She/he isn't going to die, the statistics are with us both. There is only so much bad luck someone can have. Not that it makes the worrying go away....









*Katherine*-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Jen - I actually had an MDC dream last night! JMO (who changed her screen name but was still JMO) was telling me that if Amy (apecaut) can have a happy healthy pregnancy and be holding her newborn, then she certainly could as well and so she was going to learn from Amy's example and just enjoy her pregnancy.

So my prediction is that Amy - you are going to have a perfect healthy living breathing baby on the other side of this thing and JMO, you'll be knocked up when she does!

Wow, someone is dreaming about me!







I feel so honored. And that prediction is spot on, EXACTLY what I'll be doing come July.









And yay for deciding to adopt! You are going to have a baby so don't you worry.









*cagnew*- You'll get that +opk soon, don't you worry. Mine always fluctuated all month and then one day, super-dark.







:

*Deborah*-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MySunflowerBoys* 
*Amy*- That is wonderful that your MW gave you a huge acct credit! Wow, I've never heard of that. Sounds like a wonderful team to support you.

At first I didn't like the practice I go to because it is a revolving practice so you never know who will deliver. But I have found everyone to be really laid back and nice. There is one MW there with about 6 docs and I like them all. It was one of the docs that wrote off her fees though, I guess it made her feel weird getting paid to deliver a baby that died.







The midwife is my favorite though because she is very inspiring and uplifting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MySunflowerBoys* 
Me: Check out my chart! I had a huge temp rise yesterday & dip today. I looked back on my last cycle & it wasn't that dramatic (at around 7dpo). FF says that this can be a sign of implantation! I woke up 2x last night with nausea and have had it today. I'm actually snacking on saltines. I took a big fat nap this afternoon, too. Keeping my fingers crossed!

I think I will test on Tuesday. Has a nice ring to it.









: for Tuesday! I'm on the edge of my seat!









*mamatotwo*-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatotwo* 
I just thought that I'd interject to say that I was surprised to have a BFP myself!! A very faint line at 10 DPO and equally faint at 11 DPO. I am now 12 DPO and out of tests.

Yippee! Another BFP! What a wonderful start to the month.







:
I'm so happy to hear the spotting has stopped. I had tons of cramping too and it does weird you out. Don't worry though, just enjoy being pregnant for TODAY!

*hannybanany*-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Me: I'm not temping this month. I need to reduce TTC stress and maybe not temping will be the key to relaxation









Enjoy your stress-break. Everyone needs one of those sometimes. And just when you aren't obsessing, maybe that will be your lucky month.









*Holly*-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrayinFor12* 
Oh, and to pronounce "Super-Baby" properly, you have to throw your fist out in front (all Power Rangers Style) on the U of "Suuuper-Babeeee!" It helps to yell too.

Love the super-baby! And am I showing my age to say I have never watched Power Rangers on tv?







: I've heard of them tons but never actually saw them salute.









*chels2000*- That is sad so many of your friends have lost babies. I think a lot of people don't realize how many women miscarry/stillbirth because it is always kept a secret. It is good you have such an open group of friends to discuss your experiences. And that is wonderful so many are pregnant again.







I hope your one friend's spotting is nothing. Sticky vibes to her!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
So I think that AF have finally left me after day nine







:!!! I better let you guys go and start BDing.







We have a baby to make
















Shew, 9 days!







:

*Xak*- I'm sorry your dh is driving you bonkers.







I was about to suggest a nice video and some oil as a gift (for a break for you), but not sure if that is something you are open to....









And I just had to edit to add: My dh asked nicely to be warned ahead of time when a marathon was coming up.









*Sam05*- Welcome Sam!







This thread does move pretty quick so don't feel intimidated. Somedays you just have to post an update for everyone else and skip the personals. Hope you get your BFP soon!

*Leaguemama*- Glad to hear about the O signs. It is so hard just waiting for everything to resolve itself after a m/c. I've never had a painful ovarian cyst, but heard someone say it sort of feels like a stabbing pain in your ovary. Which is why a lot of women who have them go to get it checked out because of the worry of ectopic pregnancy. I'm not sure but don't lots of women have them without the pain and they usually just resolve themselves?

*i0*- Welcome!









*Jen and Zoe*- Thinking of you today.









*Update for me*- Nothing really, just twiddling my thumbs waiting for the time to pass. I've had the sniffles this weekend and really want them to be gone right NOW!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So I'm going be starting some acupuncture next week, I think. I have a friend who is hooking me up w/ a great deal. 31 days post-m/c and still no af so I need some help getting back on track. *chesapeake* - you do acupuncture, right? How long have you been doing it for?

Yup, I am now a huge acupuncture fan. Not that I like the needles or anything. As a scientist, I kind of need proof of everything, and I have experienced first-hand the power of acupuncture. Back in October, nothing really happened for awhile after the u/s showed that my baby had stopped growing. But one treatment with the acupuncturist started the m/c process within 12 hours. And after waiting for 42 days for AF to arrive, she was nowhere in sight. I went for an acupuncture treatment and AF started that night.

I have been going since after my first m/c in July, but not regularly until just recently. If you are sick, or have a bad headache, or your cycle is stuck, then one treatment will do it. But if you want to bring about an overall change - such as regulating your cycles or coping with anxiety - you really need to go weekly for awhile. I am still in that process.

*joshs_girl*: Congrats on the adoption decision!!! That is such a wonderful thing to look forward to!

*Sam05*, *Bridget*, and *League_mama* and anyone else I missed: Welcome! We are sorry you have to be here, but so glad you found us. May your stay be short!


----------



## rach03

League_mama, Sam, Bridget...welcome! I'm sorry for your losses, and sorry you have to join us...but glad you came out of lurkdom! This is a wonderful place for support.


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
We have become the least romantic couple on the face of the planet.

Me: I'm just going to put Logan down for a nap.
DH: Okay. Hey, do we need to make a deposit today?
Me: Nope, I ovulated yesterday.
DH: OK, I'm going to go sleep with Logan then.
Me: Cool, See you in a couple of hours.








A year of TTC has taken al the romance out of our lives. Making love is now making a deposit.

Here is what our conversation was like last night.

Me: My period has finally stopped.
DH: Oh, good because I'm ovulating!

That is DH's new line for when he wants some. He thinks that if it works for me that it will work for him. LOL


----------



## NullSet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Here is what our conversation was like last night.

Me: My period has finally stopped.
DH: Oh, good because I'm ovulating!

That is DH's new line for when he wants some. He thinks that if it works for me that it will work for him. LOL









That's hilarious!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Here is what our conversation was like last night.

Me: My period has finally stopped.
DH: Oh, good because I'm ovulating!

That is DH's new line for when he wants some. He thinks that if it works for me that it will work for him. LOL

















: OMG that is SOOO funny!!!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

apecaut: that is wonderful advice. I will be happy to be pregnant today!! Thanks!


----------



## Megan73

Mamas, thanks for all the heart-felt congratulations. They're really appreciated. It's so nice to have people excited for you when you're too scared to be excited for yourself.









Sorry not to have more time for personals but:
League_mama, Sam, Bridget - welcome, mamas.
Congrats on taking this wonderful step, Josh's girl. Any child will be so, so lucky to have you two as parents.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apecaut* 
Someday these babies will meet and we'll get to say, "hey your mamas knew each other before you were a twinkle in your papa's eye". She/he isn't going to die, the statistics are with us both. There is only so much bad luck someone can have. Not that it makes the worrying go away....









Amy







: Thanks for saying just what I need to hear. We WILL have these babies and we'll meet up IRL with them, OK?


----------



## NullSet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
Amy







: Thanks for saying just what I need to hear. We WILL have these babies and we'll meet up IRL with them, OK?

Hey, I'll be living in Rochester starting Fall of next year.







And I've never been to the eastern side of Canada....


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
JMO - one of the girls I had lunch with last week had four m/c and got pg again. This time, she delivered a healthy baby girl. I asked her did she do anything different, etc etc and she said the only thing she did was acupuncture through her first fourteen weeks. So not this cycle because it's the holidays and money gets tight, but the first cycle I have in January, I'm so going to get myself stuck!

oooo, thanks for that info!!! I am feeling so positive about this now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Here is what our conversation was like last night.
Me: My period has finally stopped.
DH: Oh, good because I'm ovulating!
That is DH's new line for when he wants some. He thinks that if it works for me that it will work for him. LOL


----------



## chels_c2000

DH went to church about an hour ago to work on a project. I am home alone and all of the sudden really sad. I keep having these feels that something is wrong with me. I have been having weird cramps today. I don't think that I am ovulating but I guess we will see. I think that I am just so scared to be pregnant again. I don't know if I am going to be able to handle it.

I just keep going back and forth from being excited about the next baby and then overwelmingly sad about my first baby. I just wish I could find a happy medium.


----------



## joshs_girl

Sara - I moved you, and as soon as you get crosshairs, I'll change it to DPO.

mamatotwo - I'm so glad your spotting has stopped!

Rach - I'll be on the smackdown committee as well! Should we also offer to be each others smackers in this 2WW?

Deborah - Patient - what's that?









Holly - I get this feeling your suuuuuuuper-babeeeeeee is a girl!

Hi Sam - welcome, although I'm so sorry you are here. How ofter do you see your acupuncturist? Even if it has succeeded in getting you pregnant, do you enjoy going?

League_mama - welcome to you as well mama. Here's my limited knowledge on ovarian cysts, based totally on one of my good friends and the experience that she is going through now. She was on Clomid days 5-9 of her cycle, had a temp rise (a good strong one) and went in for a f/u u/s. That's when they found the cysts. They thought it might disappear with her AF, but it didn't. So she's on BC now, until it goes away. She didn't feel any differently and still showed signs of ovulating and also got her period as well.

xakana - do you want me to link your chart to your name and put you in the waiting to O section?

Bridget - another welcome and I'm sorry to see you here as well. Just to share my experience, I had a d&c on Aug 3rd and got my first post loss AF back 43 days later.

Amy -

Quote:

Someday these babies will meet and we'll get to say, "hey your mamas knew each other before you were a twinkle in your papa's eye".
That's making me all teary eyed! I hope your cold goes away pronto!

Chesapeake - I'm so glad to hear of your positive acupuncture experiences. What were the specific things you looked for in your therapist? I asked for a local rec in the FYT section, but I haven't heard anything yet.
chels_c - I'm so


----------



## PrayinFor12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 
Y'all mind if I join in? I thought I should come out of hiding.
I'm a bit intimidated by how quickly this group moves, but I wanted to be a part of it. Things are so hard right now. Get this, last week, my cat died on my due date. I keep thinking that y'all are actually the only sane people in the world, the only ones who know what it's like inside my crazy head.

Welcome out of hiding! And your cat - the audacity! (Sorry about him/her though. Bummer.) And we know all about that crazy head of yours. It's not a bit crazier than anyone else's here!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apecaut* 
*Megan* again:









Yeah, I'm just happy to have the babe come out breathing.... And if anyone gives me crap about induction I'll just tell them why I'm doing it and see what their reaction is then!

Just wanted to say I had a 10 second daydream the other day about what that situation would be like. It was easy to see I'd induce too. Weird that you bring it up just after I was thinking that. Anyway, nobody _here's_ going to question it.

Love the super-baby! And am I showing my age to say I have never watched Power Rangers on tv?







: I've heard of them tons but never actually saw them salute.









I've never watched them either - no desire to at all. I just remember what they're salute looks like from seeing the opening song-thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Here is what our conversation was like last night.

Me: My period has finally stopped.
DH: Oh, good because I'm ovulating!
That is DH's new line for when he wants some. He thinks that if it works for me that it will work for him. LOL









That made me laugh so hard dh came running to see what it was all about! Hilarious!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
Mamas, thanks for all the heart-felt congratulations. They're really appreciated. It's so nice to have people excited for you when you're too scared to be excited for yourself.









Amy







: Thanks for saying just what I need to hear. We WILL have these babies and we'll meet up IRL with them, OK?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
I think that I am just so scared to be pregnant again. I don't know if I am going to be able to handle it.

I just keep going back and forth from being excited about the next baby and then overwelmingly sad about my first baby. I just wish I could find a happy medium.


Megan, Amy, and Chels: This is so much what I'm going through.
We told our 4 closest friends today. Then we ended up at the house of one of them where I got stocked-up on prenatals, calming massage oil, and chamomile tea. She also gave me a little baby t-shirt. It's SO helpful to see others excited and truly believing Super-Baby will make it. It helps me ditch the panic seeing that my friend believes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Holly - I get this feeling your suuuuuuuper-babeeeeeee is a girl!


That'd be awesome! But I hesitate to state a preference, ya know? Right up there with _whining_ about being pregnant.


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.


----------



## Baby Makes 4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MySunflowerBoys* 
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.

You can do it! Just make sure to get up and pee as soon as you get up, before your mind is cleared enough to think about testing.


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MySunflowerBoys* 
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.

BFP On TUESDAY!!!!!!







.

Your Chart looks good!!!!


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
We have become the least romantic couple on the face of the planet.

Me: I'm just going to put Logan down for a nap.
DH: Okay. Hey, do we need to make a deposit today?
Me: Nope, I ovulated yesterday.
DH: OK, I'm going to go sleep with Logan then.
Me: Cool, See you in a couple of hours.








A year of TTC has taken al the romance out of our lives. Making love is now making a deposit.

LMBO!!!!!!!!


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *League_mama* 
Yay for all the November BFPs! Hope we have lots of Merry Christmas baby beginnings here this month.
I'm a lurker, getting over a m/c in Oct that has taken FOREVER to resolve. No AF yet but signs of O lately.
Question--what does an ovarian cyst feel like? Anybody have personal experience? Could I be having one as my cycle restarts (haven't had AF since August).
Thanks!
L


I cramped every day until I had an ovarian cyst removed years back. Mine was actually hanging from the fallopian tube.

And I think the cysts you are refering to are the eggs about to pop. Once the egg is released the folicle becomes the corpus leteum and is in charge of homrones until other systmes take over.


----------



## zonapellucida

mysunflowerboys GL on Tuesday!!!!

welcome to anyone new. Sorry you have to be here and may your stay be short.

I guess I am having a long cycle becasue another BFN yesterday. CD30 right now. I am really crampy right now so I am hoping she shgows so I can do this all over again. Wooopeee


----------



## meredyth0315

Wow, what a way to start December - woo hoo for all the BFP's!! Wishing you all a H&H9M!!!

We moved into our new house this weekend, and I am whooped. DH now has his man room, with a door that locks now







I hate to have to tell him that it will be the new nursery hopefully next year!

Oh *Heidi*, I know that damn waiting is awful, hugs mama









*Deborah* I wish you more patience than I have when WTT. You can do it lady!!!

*chels* I can totally relate to those feelings. I was thinking about it alot moving this weekend. Part of me was so sad b/c I should be about 6 months now and well you guys know how it goes







: But on a brighter note, I'm just falling over laughing at DH and his ovulation









*Holly* Lovin' super baby. I can so picture you









*Marelle* I was catching up and read what's going on, hugs mama, praying for you & baby









I'm sorry for the abridged version, but I'm thinking of you all and hoping right beside you


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Hey, everyone! I'm baking something special today, check it out: Turkey

After waves of nausea last night, I woke up needing to know if I caught the tummy bug my son had last week or if it was something else. Sorry, I couldn't wait till Tuesday to find out

I"M PREGNANT AGAIN!!!!

Woo hoo!!! I have never had morning sickness until 7-8 wks, so either this is a damn good sign that I have a beautiful sticky bean, or maybe I do have a tummy bug. Either way, I am rejoicing today!

I'm going to take a shower, call my dr and go in for a blood test so I can get on Progesterone TODAY. Third time in one year HAS to be a charm right???

On my way to take the boys to school today, I chuckled and thought, "If it's a boy we are going to have to name him Tyson after this disgusting chicken plant that is going to torture me every day!" The only way to get to their school requires me to drive past that stink factory. *shudders*

Anyway, here's my celebration dance to the Gods, asking for our very own suuuuuper-babeeee!





















:





















:





















:


----------



## joshs_girl

Holly -

Quote:

That'd be awesome! But I hesitate to state a preference, ya know? Right up there with _whining_ about being pregnant.
This is what friends are for - to wish on your behalf! And I'm so glad you had such a positive day yesterday - how awesome of your friends!

Deborah -

Quote:

i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
i will not test before tuesday.
LOL!

Zona - I'm sorry your cycle is being so wonky









Meredyth - yay on the new house!

I have no idea what's going on with me....I realized this morning I misread the thermometer yesterday - I thought it said 97.8, it really said 97.2 and so did this morning's temp. I have no idea what that means. If it means I haven't really O'd yet, or my O was puny and weak. It's got me really







: now.

Plus, I have my annual with my HCP today. Which means I get to go back into the office and probably the same room where we found out about the twins and found out we lost the twins. Yall know what that is like. I'm so not looking forward to it. I also get to tell him it's been almost a year yada yada yada. Today is not a good day for me.


----------



## joshs_girl

DEBORAH!!!!!!

WOOHOO!!!!








:








:







:







:







:


----------



## momof2monkeys

Congrats Deborah!!!!!







:


----------



## christinespurlock

Deborah, YES.
And it's such a dark line too!!!!

I'm so happy for you.


----------



## momoftworedheads

MySunflowerBoys said:


> Hey, everyone! I'm baking something special today, check it out: Turkey
> 
> Deborah!
> Yah!!!!!
> 
> I am so excited for you! Sending lots of sticky vibes your way!!!!!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Holly-(Prayinfor12) I love the whole suuu-per baaa-by name, it is too cute! Praying for our own superbaby soon.

Heidi(Zona) Hope that you get a BFP soon. What is up with this cycle?

Deborah- Sorry you have to pass a chicken plant every day! Tyson is a cute name though. I think of a little strong guy.

Meredyth-Congrats on the new home. Enjoy!

To everyone new here-sorry you had to join us, but hope your stay is short. You will meet the best mamas around here!







s







s







s

Update on me:not going to test again until tomorrow. I am wishing and praying for a BFP but I am so scared too. I really want to be pregnant again but I am going to be freaked out. I just keep telling myself if it is meant to be then it will happen. Hope!

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## fallriverfox

Hurray Deborah!! And hurray nausea!


----------



## rach03

*Deborah*, congrats!







:

Lots of sticky for you!





































*Katherine* *(and everyone)*, I PMed Gossamer (the mod for this forum) to see what she thought about making TTC after a loss it's own subform and she said they would look into it and get back to us! May take a while as they are busy with stuff going on with the site. Just wanted to let yall know.

As for me today...temp still up, and I'm still crampy. Usually I only have O cramps for a couple hours on the day I O, but they're lingering this time.


----------



## PrayinFor12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MySunflowerBoys* 
Hey, everyone! I'm baking something special today, check it out: Turkey

Third time in one year HAS to be a charm right??

Cookin' a turkey! I busted out laughin' when I clicked it - congratulations!
Third sounds like a charm to me. Shall this one be Suuuper-Sunflowerrrr?
Have some apple juice!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Holly -
This is what friends are for - to wish on your behalf! And I'm so glad you had such a positive day yesterday - how awesome of your friends!

Hey hey! You're right! YOU hope for a girl - I don't dare. Besides, a boy _would_ look like dh - awwww! And you're right about my irl friends. We have a handfull that we wish we were related to.

Plus, I have my annual with my HCP today. Which means I get to go back into the office and probably the same room where we found out about the twins and found out we lost the twins. Yall know what that is like. I'm so not looking forward to it. I also get to tell him it's been almost a year yada yada yada. Today is not a good day for me.

Big fat UGH. Best of luck for a peaceful visit.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Holly-(Prayinfor12) I love the whole suuu-per baaa-by name, it is too cute! Praying for our own superbaby soon.

It's crackin' me up that "Super-Baby" has caught on! I hope you have a Super-Baby too.

Deborah- Tyson is a cute name though. I think of a little strong guy.

I thought "muscles."

Update on me:not going to test again until tomorrow. I am wishing and praying for a BFP but I am so scared too. I really want to be pregnant again but I am going to be freaked out. I just keep telling myself if it is meant to be then it will happen. Hope!

I hope you get a BFP too. Huge good luck! And you're right - it's freaky. But it's worth it to have hope - ya know?


Me: I slept last night with the little shirt my friend gave me in my fist. It's like clinging to hope.
I'm staying very busy trying to distract myself - in physically gentle ways of course!
My temp was the highest I've gotten this morning - which gives me hope. But I'm literally praying for nausea to set in NOW. I hate nausea, but it'd give me such confidence. I'm not anxious to throw up, but I'm VERY anxious to feel like it.
Started taking Wild Yam extract yesterday. I'm finding tons of info saying it won't do any good, but I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Deborah*! CONGRATS!!!!!!!

*PrayinFor12*: Sticky baby! Sticky baby! Grow, grow, grow!

*joshs_girl*: I had a couple of acupuncturists to choose from, but I finally settled on one because he does Mayan abdominal massage and because he has a sliding fees scale. In other words, he tells you what his standard rate is, but you pay him what you can. Last week, he told me that he really thinks I need weekly treatments. So, because he knows of my financial situation, he took my check for one session and said "This will count for two sessions. Come next week and don't pay me." That tells me that he really cares. I think it is also important to look at the practitioner's curriculum vitae to see where they went to school, then check out that school. In addition, you want to make sure that you "click" with the practioner and that he takes a "whole body" approach - looking at your emotional state, diet, etc, etc. HTH! Sending you peace for your doctor's appointment...

*Rach*: Thanks for contacting the moderator!

As for me: The whole family is sick with a stomach bug. This is the first time we have all had something at the same time. I guess this will mess up my temps? It could be worse, though. I just wish I was sick for a good reason! (i.e.,







) Maybe when we start trying again in Jan/Feb.....


----------



## meredyth0315

:














:YAY DEBORAH!!! I'm so glad you caved mama









*Katherine* Sending you hugs & strength today









*Jen* I'm wishing for you, too! So hoping it's a BFP







:









*rach* I hope your body starts to cooperate soon









I have to ask you guys about my chart. First off I didn't link it right so I'm attempting to fix it, but when I put in my temp for this morning I got a diagonal dotted line going down? What does this mean? Does it have anything to do with missing yesterday's temp? So confused







:


----------



## rach03

*Meredyth*, yes...I think what you're describing is what happens when you skip a day of temping.

You're almost there with linking your chart, you just need to use your homepage address. You can find that under "sharing" on FF. You may need to create a homepage, it's quick and easy.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Just thought of a question....

*Charters*: My temps yesterday and today were high because of a virus. Should I enter them for my FF chart or make up temps so these don't through everything off? (BTW: I am only on day 5 of this cycle)


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
*Meredyth*, yes...I think what you're describing is what happens when you skip a day of temping.

You're almost there with linking your chart, you just need to use your homepage address. You can find that under "sharing" on FF. You may need to create a homepage, it's quick and easy.


Thanks rach. I think I've got it now







I put in temps for those days to see if there would be a change in lines, and there was. I'm learning all sorts of new stuff


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MySunflowerBoys* 
I"M PREGNANT AGAIN!!!!

*Deborah* -







: Congrats!!







: December is off to a great start!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
[Plus, I have my annual with my HCP today. Which means I get to go back into the office and probably the same room where we found out about the twins and found out we lost the twins. Yall know what that is like. I'm so not looking forward to it. I also get to tell him it's been almost a year yada yada yada. Today is not a good day for me.

*Katherine* -







I think the doctors should note in our charts to put us in a different room after a traumatic experience. When I went for my u/s last week, DH and I were in the same exam room as when we had the u/s that showed my baby was lost. So I am sitting there looking around....the u/s machine is sitting next to me.....I was anxious about getting the u/s already....and then my OB had an emergency patient and was running an hour late....so I sat there butt naked forever. DH was pacing and making me







: It was horrible but luckily ended in good news....so I was in too good a mood to complain to the OB or nurse. Good luck today









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*Charters*: My temps yesterday and today were high because of a virus. Should I enter them for my FF chart or make up temps so these don't through everything off? (BTW: I am only on day 5 of this cycle)

*ChesapeakeBorn* - I would enter the actual temps but make a note on your chart so you know why they may be higher. If it was closer to o it would be a tougher decision.


----------



## boobs4milk

wow, i take a few days off and a bfp bomb explodes! congrats, DEBORAH! have a great 9 months!

welcome to all who are new...may your stays be short, your bfp's sticky!

well, yesterday was zoe's bday (due date) and we decided to NOT do anything special. we just wanted to let the day pass, and you know what? i feel better that now it's just over. i don't have to say "oh, i'd be X weeks and X days pg today" anymore. bill is making a box for her things and we are going to go plant something at my dad's property when spring hits. the kids were all here, so it made any memorialization we wanted to do difficult, so we decided to just be together as a family and let the day pass.

thank you all, so very, very much for your kindnesses, thoughts, prayers, candle-lighting, and love. zoe makes me happy every day. her death makes me sad, but her life gives me hope.








s


----------



## rach03

*Katherine*, I'm sorry I totally skipped over your post somehow. I'm sorry that you have to go back to that same place that brought so much sadness. And I'm really sorry your temps are weird. Maybe it's because of the cooler weather?

Lots of









*Jen*,







for you as well, I'm glad that Zoe's due date passed somewhat peacefully and you were able to be together as a family.


----------



## NullSet

Just a quickie post to congratulate *Deborah*! Yippee!







:














:














:

That is some dark line too.


----------



## Sam05

Congratulations *Deborah*! What a beautiful dark line!!!

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone. Off to figure out replies now...


----------



## hannybanany

Woohoo! Congratulations Deborah!!


----------



## heatherh

OK, I give up. I was about 5 posts from caught up and my POWER WENT OUT. For just long enough to reboot the PC of course.

Sigh.

















































































































for the BFPs

Welcome to the new folks

and a









Tested negative Sat. I tried to log on a couple times over the weekend, but the server was too overworked







Not holding out a lot of hope for this cycle. It's really putting a dent in my Christmas spirit.


----------



## joshs_girl

I had my annual today and also talked to my doctor about it having been a year since we started trying.

In a nutshell, he's not worried. Since working out, my cycles are a normal length and that was his biggest concern. And since I have been pregnant (and with twins to boot) he doesn't doubt my fertility.

So he gave me until March to keep trying on my own. He went on and wrote me out a prescription for Clomid to fill in March. 50mg to try for three months on CDs5-9. They'd be unmonitored cycles, and if those didn't work, he'd do full monitoring (u/s & b/w) of the next cycle to make sure I was having a strong ovulation.

But he said over and over again he doesn't think any of those things are necessary.

So I'm kind of ambivalent...on the one hand, I'm glad that he's not worried because it means that I shouldn't be worried. On the other hand, I think I wanted him to be more proactive, to at least offer to do b/w this cycle to see if I had a good ovulation this time around. My mind is saying, look, I got pregnant after three long and wonky cycles and if I'm as super fertile as you keep saying I am, why aren't I pregnant after three good normal cycles?

What do ya'll think? Should I see an RE w/o a referral or should I just wait and try the Clomid in March (obviously hoping it doesn't come do that.)

And the waiting room? Incredibly painful. I'm eating fries and a milkshake now if that tells you anything.

Heather - I'm sorry about the BFN


----------



## rach03

The waiting room at the OB's office really sucks doesn't it?

I always thought an RE wouldn't see you until certain requirements were met (so many years of trying, so many miscarriages) but the one I made an appt with didn't even care, they just took me right in. I think if you want a 2nd opinion you should get one.

Red Flag for me...Clomid should NEVER be unmonitored. I had the most minimal monitoring, and that included bloodwork on day 21 and an ultrasound on day 14 to make sure I wasn't overstimulating (which is more common with women who are ovulating on their own.) If you overstimulate you may have to wait months for cysts to disappear.

Hopefully it won't come to March...but I do think if you want to see an RE, you should. I don't think 2nd opinions from a specialist are ever a bad idea.


----------



## PrayinFor12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 

My mind is saying, look, I got pregnant after three long and wonky cycles and if I'm as super fertile as you keep saying I am, why aren't I pregnant after three good normal cycles?

What do ya'll think?
And the waiting room? Incredibly painful. I'm eating fries and a milkshake now if that tells you anything.

Kat, FF says the average number of cycles it takes to get pregnant is 5. I'd say you've got _atleast_ 2 more tries pre-worrying. It's horrid trying to wait a single day - let alone 2 whole cycles. But it really sounds like you're girly parts are doing as they should.

Ya know, I'd love to split that milkshake with you.


----------



## chel

help guys!
I've got that brown snot stuff going on and it's CD12. I must have more junk in my whoo-ha than "Sanford and Son's" junkyard.
What's this all about?

Egads! It seems like everyone is leaving our group?!


----------



## Baby Makes 4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
well, yesterday was zoe's bday (due date) and we decided to NOT do anything special. we just wanted to let the day pass, and you know what? i feel better that now it's just over. i don't have to say "oh, i'd be X weeks and X days pg today" anymore.







s

I felt exactly the same way on both of my due dates this fall. I'm relieved to be past them and surprisingly I don't have the "my baby would be X weeks old now" thoughts very often.


----------



## jmo

DEBORAH!!!!!!!







:














Congrats, mama!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Tested negative Sat. I tried to log on a couple times over the weekend, but the server was too overworked







Not holding out a lot of hope for this cycle. It's really putting a dent in my Christmas spirit.

Sorry, heather.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
What do ya'll think? Should I see an RE w/o a referral or should I just wait and try the Clomid in March (obviously hoping it doesn't come do that.)
And the waiting room? Incredibly painful. I'm eating fries and a milkshake now if that tells you anything.

I think I'd see an RE before doing the clomid. Based on what rach said, it would make me a little nervous to use clomid unmonitored. Sorry the waiting room was so hard.







Fries and a milkshake sound soooo good right now!

I had my first acupuncture appt today!! I going to be going once a week and she is going to order some herbs for me to start too. I love feeling proactive.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Kati*: Glad you made it through your appointment. I am in total agreement that Clomid use should be monitored. I have never used it, but I have done a bit of research and it seems that you want to really keep an eye on the uterine lining (it can thin and harden the lining) and ovarian overstimulation. I am also a big fan of second opinions. My OB referred me to an RE after only 2 m/c, not the usual 3 that the "recurrent miscarriage" diagnosis requires. I think it could be very insightful to talk to one. Oh, and you mentioned working out - like exercising? Did that regulate your cycles? I had kind of stopped exercising because I am trying to gain some weight, but maybe I should start back up?


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Here is what our conversation was like last night.

Me: My period has finally stopped.
DH: Oh, good because I'm ovulating!

That is DH's new line for when he wants some. He thinks that if it works for me that it will work for him. LOL









That's so hilarious!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apecaut* 
*Xak*- I'm sorry your dh is driving you bonkers.







I was about to suggest a nice video and some oil as a gift (for a break for you), but not sure if that is something you are open to....









Oh, how I wish he could. Alas, without me being involved, he can't seem to do anything. It's kinda flattering and kinda obnoxious at the same time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
xakana - do you want me to link your chart to your name and put you in the waiting to O section?

Am I ready for that? I mean, I've stopped bleeding, so technically, I'm waiting for AF and the O after, so... Tomorrow will be 2 weeks from the m/c and my temps are messed up right now because I'm sick. But yeah, go ahead. Moving forward, looking to give my spirit baby another shot!

*Deborah*--_*Congratulations!!*_


----------



## heatherh

*chel*, I've had the brown gunk before. I have no idea what it means, but you're in good company in case that helps. And I can't help w/ everybody leaving 'cause I'd *love* to bail on you guys







:

*joshs_girl* - I've been thinking about the same kind of stuff. I'm pretty much due for a checkup with my ND, so I might make an appointment with her just to talk to her about it - maybe it would reassure me some. I bounce between why should I worry/took 7 cycles last time/I shouldn't really need to worry and omigod/how long's it gonna take/what if this is a sign of the end/what if we decide we want #2 later. I wonder if maybe she could at least confirm I'm not totally crazy. It's just so frustrating - my cycles got BETTER after the m/c. We had perfect timing this month! Waaaa.

I wonder if your dr just gave you the clomid rx so you'd know it's there? If he doesn't think you'll need it, then it doesn't really matter since you won't be using it... But I agree that a 2nd opinion is reasonable if you want one.

Enjoy the milkshake


----------



## chels_c2000

Congrats!!!! Deborah!!!! I just knew you were going to be pregnant!!!!!!!!

So today I am sick, this morning I was throwing up. My stomach feels a little better but I am now running a fever. How will this impact me being able to get pregnant? Today is CD 11. I am not sure when I will ovulate but it could be anytime. I was so hopeful abou this cycle.


----------



## boobs4milk

hugs, katherine! i hope that you get to go to an RE and get some answers. we can't afford it, so we just have to wing it!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Katherine- I would try a chiro and acupuncture before an RE. This is just IMHO. Otherwise, before clomid, I would get a 2nd opinion.

Heather-







s to you!

Jen (B4M) Praying for you! I know that Zoe and Avery are playing in heaven.







s.

Good night all! Take care!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Katherine- I would try a chiro and acupuncture before an RE. This is just IMHO. Otherwise, before clomid, I would get a 2nd opinion.

I think this is some good advice. I had my first acupuncture appt this morning to try and regulate my cycles....and af just showed up tonight!!!!!! Maybe a coincidence, maybe not....who cares I'm just so freakin' stoked!!!! I've never seen a chiro before but I now think everyone should see an acupuncturist. I know it's totally expensive - there's no way we could afford it. I'm just lucky enough to have an amazing friend who's an acupuncturist and she's giving me a great deal. Anyway, my two cents: if there's any way you can get some acupuncture DO IT!!!

Now I'm ready to start charting again and I'll have a gazillion questions for all you charting goddessess. I've only charted one cycle (the one before my first m/c) so I'm kind of still a newbie. I'm thinking I shouldn't count today as cd1 as it's realllly light and just started at like 9pm. So, tomorrow is cd1? Better dust off the bbt!


----------



## zonapellucida

GOOD MORNING!!!!

Congrats Deborah







Sticky vibes


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 

So today I am sick, this morning I was throwing up. My stomach feels a little better but I am now running a fever. How will this impact me being able to get pregnant? Today is CD 11. I am not sure when I will ovulate but it could be anytime. I was so hopeful abou this cycle.


As long as you can BD, there shouldn;t be a problem









sorry you are sick







:

*CD32* according to the calender. I think it is becasue of 16 yo dd and her cycle. She is messing mine up!


----------



## boobs4milk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 

Jen (B4M) Praying for you! I know that Zoe and Avery are playing in heaven.







s

jen-thank you so much for this. i saw your comment on my blog and it made me tear up! thank you for your thoughts and words, they mean the world to me!!! i think of you and avery often, and hope for healing for your heart, and hers.







s

zona-i have a 12 y.o. and a 15 y.o. dd and we all have different cycles. my period just ended, 15 y.o. should start this week, and 12 y.o. will start next week, when i O. bill says it's 3 weeks in H.E.L.L. LOL just when one person's pms lets up, the next starts. there's usually about 7 days of the month where no one's gripey, but not all at once! i told him to get used to it because we've got at least one more to go!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*countrybound*: Thinking of you and hope you are hanging in there! The waiting can be so rough. Let us know how the u/s goes on Thursday.


----------



## rach03

Grrrr...my temperature tanked this morning. I've entered it as 97.4 because that's the lowest that will give me crosshairs, but it was really 97.27. The thing is though, we didn't have the heater on last night and it got down to 32 degrees overnight...so we were freezing when we woke up. I think I'm just going to disregard the temp tomorrow, but I KNOW I ovulated. There is no way I didn't (jeez I hope). Back to freaking out until I see tomorrow's temp.







:


----------



## Megan73

I'm four pages behind and in dial-up Hell but I'm trying to get caught up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apecaut* 
Hey, I'll be living in Rochester starting Fall of next year.







And I've never been to the eastern side of Canada....









You know I'm gonna hold you to it, mama!
(And I hope you've beaten that cold, Amy. You would not want to be in my town today, we've had a total of 30 cm of snow in two days!)


----------



## Megan73

Deborah! Is that the third August baby now?







:







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatotwo* 
The spotting has stopped!!!!! I haven't had cramps all morning either.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this little one.
...
I have lurked at the PAL and Aug DDC but am worried about posting. Maybe I'll start at the PAL thread. I really DO want to celebrate this pregnancy, even if it's short-lived, so maybe now is when I ought to do that since there are no guarantees in the future.

I'm TRYING to celebrate that I'm pregnant today but I'm too scared to check out the PAL or Aug DDC just yet. It's not that I'm afraid I'll jinx the pregnancy - it's that I won't really believe that I'm going to have a baby until I have one in my arms. Check out the Aug. DDC and report back for us, OK?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 
I keep thinking that y'all are actually the only sane people in the world, the only ones who know what it's like inside my crazy head.

Too true, Sam.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
I just keep going back and forth from being excited about the next baby and then overwelmingly sad about my first baby. I just wish I could find a happy medium.

I totally understand. I'm on that teeter-totter of emotions, too. I think all we can do is grieve when we need to and celebrate when we can. Good luck, mama!

Congrats on your new house, Meredyth!

Kati, no advice on the RE front - just a hug.


----------



## Parker'smommy

Hey ladies......

I'm not sure where I belong....I am NOT ttc right now.....but do need some hope and healing? I delivered my baby after 17 weeks on Friday. I'm not sure what to do...I'm totally lost and angry. I lost a baby in Feb. at 20 weeks, and another babe at 3-5 weeks in May. I'm not sure if I can take this anymore. How does one continue on ttc after so many losses, especially 2nd trimester losses? So, yah, take me off the BFPs list.....totally sucks.


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Thank you thank you thank you for all the positive vibes, ladies! I was glowing yesterday, I just have had such a good feeling about this pg. I slept like a log last night, even went to bed early. Amazing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
I'm TRYING to celebrate that I'm pregnant today but I'm too scared to check out the PAL or Aug DDC just yet. It's not that I'm afraid I'll jinx the pregnancy - it's that I won't really believe that I'm going to have a baby until I have one in my arms. Check out the Aug. DDC and report back for us, OK?

I'm not posting elsewhere for awhile. I need time to marinate this turkey first.

I did have a big freak out yesterday evening. I went to pick up the progesterone rx and was told it was $156 after insurance! I said, "what? Are you serious? How many doses is that?", thinking that it would be enough until the 2nd trimester.

She said, "well, we don't have all of your order on hand, so this is just enough for 20 days, 3x a day."

I refused to pick it up & said I'd talk to my dr again. I thought I'd take one dose a day, at bedtime (it's a vaginal suppository.) How in the world can you do a vaginal supp. 3x a day? Maybe if you are on bedrest! [email protected]! So now I am waiting for a call back from my dr. I was in tears last noght about this. There is no way we can afford to pay $160 every 20 days, for up to 60 days.

Ugh! Okay, on to personals:

*Katherine*- I am sorry you dr appt was more positive. I'd like to see him jump in there and get the ball rolling for you, of course. Let's just look on the bright side and think that he is just confident that you don't need estra help yet!

FWIW, I took Clomid for 4 cycles to get pg with my oldest son & didn't not have any office monitoring. I took it the days my dr told me to, did OPKs, and called him every time AF started so he could call in the next month's rx. We did very little testing before hand, DH had to give a sample (was told that he has Super Sperm!) and I think they did basic blood work on me. However, at that time my cycles were crazy long, one was 54 days. So I needed that boost to ovulate regularly. After DS1 was born (and I had a long break from AF due to excl bfing) my cycles went back to a regular pattern.

*JMO*- that's so cool that the acupunture worked so fast! Awesome! Yep, dig out the BBT!

*Zona*- sorry for the long cycle and BFN.








& *B4M*- Whew, as much as I'd like a dd, I am just imagining life with a hormonal teenage girl! I am one of 3 sisters, no brothers, so I am sure my parents just wanted to run away at times!

*Chels*- LOL! "I'm ovulating!!"


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

*Parker's Mommy*- I am so sorry for your losses. I can't imagine the pain you are in. I've had 4 losses, all in the first timester, and it is really hard to keep trying. Take your time, rest your soul and I think your heart will tell you what to do next.


----------



## christinespurlock

I still read the post here everyday.

Deborah I just wanted to say I do the vag. suppositories 2x a day. It is messy too. The progesterone is suspended in a fatty acid and that makes the undies sticky-TMI I know. I payed 36 dollars for 2 weeks. Different pharamacies charge different amounts (they make it there) so I called around.

I just want to say to Parkers mom that this is a great place for support.

Look like Rach and Katherine get to test together, how fun.


----------



## joshs_girl

I'll be back with personals later (after showering, I stink!) but a quick update on me...

Thanks for all the honest opinions yall.

Here's my plan.

Do nothing until January - I just don't want to start something and then leave it all for the holidays (as we'll be traveling.)

In January, start acupuncture for fertility. I'm also going to try this thing called Mayan Abdominal Massage (it's more of a one time thing) and start going to 2-3 yoga classes a week (not necessarily aimed at fertility, but at better overall health) and of course, keep up with my personal training three time as a week.

If I stick to my 30 day cycles, I'm set to ovulate around the end of February. So after I get AF in February, I'm going to call my doctor and say, I know it's not March, but I don't want to wait until the end of March to start this. So is it okay if I start the Clomid at the end of February and is Dr. Z going to do any sort of monitoring. If the answer is no monitoring, I'm going to tell them that I'm not comfortable doing that and ask for an RE recommendation and let them know that's the path I'm going to pursue.

I've been telling Big Daddy for a bit now that I wanted to try alternative therapies before trying medication, so now it's time for me to walk the walk.

I think what bothered me most about my doctor was that the way he had me going, it would be six more months before he even started to investigate why it's taking this time period. I can't wait six months to even begin getting answers (since I know it can take a while to even get answers.) Three months is much easier to digest than six months, especially since the holidays are coming up and we're going to Alaska at the end of February as well - that gives me a lot of distractions.

Again, thank you all so much, this whole process would be impossible to get through without yalls love and support.


----------



## heatherh

*Parker'smommy* - I'm so sorry







You are certainly welcome here and we'll try to help with the hope and healing.


----------



## momof2monkeys

Parker'smommy -I am so sorry for your losses. It sucks that anyone has to be here, but I hope you find hope and healing here. (((((HUGS)))))

Deborah- The progesterone IS crazy expensive, I was on it three times a day as well and I spent a small fortune on it along with my Fragmin which cost me about $300 for 3 weeks. It's a PITA using them 3 times a day, they are messy and drippy and they stain your clothes, but it's worth it. Good luck!


----------



## A Mothers Love

I will be joining you ladies. We had our m/c on 11-11-07.
I am waiting to finish up all the antibiotics I'm on. I think I have 4 more days or so.....then wait for AF... then try, try, try. I'm getting excited...yet feel guarded too...what a bummer. I just like the excited part & want to stay there!!!!!


----------



## boobs4milk

oh no, heather. big, big, big hugs. i hate to see you back here after being on the dd club with you for a few wks back in may and then seeing that you had grad. again i thought this was it for you. this stinks. lots of







s and healing vibes, mama!!!


----------



## rach03

*Heather*







We'd love to help you with hope and healing.

*Christine*, hopefully me and Katherine will get to test together! I don't know what's up with my temps.

*Katherine*, I think that sounds like a great and well-thought plan.

Oh and merry freaking Christmas to me...I just got a 400 dollar bill for my D&C!







The actual cost of the surgery was 3600 dollars...ironically about the same amount it is to have a baby with my OB. Great, so for the same 400 bucks they had to remove a baby from me instead of handing me a live one. What a bunch of crap!

While I was on my phone confirming with my insurance what the bill was for, I asked about my infertility coverage. They did say that until I'm actually labeled "infertile" that all dr visits and test will be covered like any other specialist. If it came down to a doctor deciding I was infertile (which I don't think I am) then insurance would stop covering fertility stuff. So I guess that's a good thing...I know I won't be labeled infertile just by having these beginning tests run, so at least I'm not paying full price for an office visit or anything.

BLAH!









I'll be in a better mood if my temp behaves tomorrow.


----------



## rach03

*A Mothers Love*, I forgot to say welcome! We hope you don't have to stay long. I'm sorry for your loss, you will find a wealth of knowledge and support here.


----------



## zonapellucida

welocme a AMotherslove so sorry for your loss

Parkers mommy


----------



## meredyth0315

I'm so sorry *parker'smommy & a mothers love* that you have joined us. It seems for as many grads we have, there are replacements, and it makes me so sad. But at least we have each other. This is a fabuous group of women who really help hold me together when it seems that is impossible









*rach* That sucks about the bill. When we were packing I had to sort through some papers to file and sure enough there were ER papers with threatened abortion everywhere, the beta draws and all the insurance papers as well. Just awful to be smacked in the face when you least expect it







:

*katherine* I'm glad that you have a plan and are being proactive. One thing I've learned is that my health care professional works on their own time and certainly not mine, and that is just unacceptable for any of us







: I just know you & big daddy will be pregnant again soon!!! And that trip to Alaska, I'm soo jealous!!! This will be a wonderful time for you guys









*Deborah* That cost is just insane







I wish I had the money for you


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*A Mothers Love* and *Parker'smommy*: Many hugs to you both. May you find hope and healing, here and everywhere around you.

*Kati*: That sounds like a great plan! My acupuncturist does Mayan Abdominal Massage too. Will you ask yours what he/she thinks about doing it after ovulation? I have heard mixed things about it and can't decide what is safe. I end up telling my practioner not to do it post-ovulation when we are TTC, but I don't want to not be doing something that could help, KWIM?

*rach*: That bill stinks! The cost of all of this is just so cruel.

*My day*: Just got back from an appointment with my ND, who is also an acquaintance of mine. She wants to set up a long appointment to discuss everything, but it will cost us $395 then $75-100 for each appt after that







I know she can help me with my long cycles, and I am really interested in her herbal knowledge, but wholly moley, we really really shouldn't spend that money. DH is going to flip.

So, thus far we have been to 2 OBs, 2 family MDs, an RE, an acupuncturist, a therapist, and now an ND. We've spent a boatload on progesterone suppositories (*Deborah*,I feel your pain!), copays, and acupuncture treatments, but all were started too late to save my last pregnancy and we are only just now beginnning to get some answers. I feel like I can turn this ship around and have a healthy pregnancy if I can start the right herbal supplements soon enough, get support for the enormous anxiety related to these m/cs, and continue with weekly acupuncture appointments. I don't want to go on drugs to make me ovulate sooner or meds to help my anxiety - I want to treat my whole body and mind together! And yet, financially, we have reached a point at which we shouldn't spend anymore money (my DH wants to go back to school). So now that I might know what is wrong with me, we can't afford to do everything possible to fix it. I just want to cry.







:


----------



## Sunshine4004

*Katherine* - It sounds like you do have a great planned set forth! I know I always feel better when I have a plan of action to focus my energy on. And let me say I am so jealous about the trip to Alaska! I have been wanting to go there so badly but DH and I seem to always be saving money for other things.

*A Mothers Love* -







I am so sorry for your loss. This is a great group of ladies though!

*rach* - What crappy news about the bill. It always amazes me how much the medical industry charges for services. Thank goodness for insurance to pay some of it though. How frustrating!

*ChesapeakeBorn* -









*Me* - I am trying not to be here so much because I just don't feel like I 'fit' in but I am still lurking all the time. I feel so attached to you ladies that I can't fully break free!


----------



## xakana

*A Mothers Love--*I'm sorry to welcome you--I lost my baby 9 days after you.

*Heather--*I'm sorry for your loss. I have no idea what that's like and I'm so sorry you've been through so much!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
Hey ladies......
I'm not sure where I belong....I am NOT ttc right now.....but do need some hope and healing? I delivered my baby after 17 weeks on Friday. I'm not sure what to do...I'm totally lost and angry. I lost a baby in Feb. at 20 weeks, and another babe at 3-5 weeks in May. I'm not sure if I can take this anymore. How does one continue on ttc after so many losses, especially 2nd trimester losses? So, yah, take me off the BFPs list.....totally sucks.

oh, mama, I am so sorry! I remember you from my brief stay in the pal thread. 3 losses is just way more than anyone should have to bear.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Oh and merry freaking Christmas to me...I just got a 400 dollar bill for my D&C!







The actual cost of the surgery was 3600 dollars...ironically about the same amount it is to have a baby with my OB. Great, so for the same 400 bucks they had to remove a baby from me instead of handing me a live one. What a bunch of crap!

This is just so lame. I'm waiting for my last u/s bill any day. Seriously, isn't there some way they could just write off bills like this?! Ugh. Sorry you have to deal w/ this, rach. At least that's good news about the infertility stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
I feel like I can turn this ship around and have a healthy pregnancy if I can start the right herbal supplements soon enough, get support for the enormous anxiety related to these m/cs, and continue with weekly acupuncture appointments. I don't want to go on drugs to make me ovulate sooner or meds to help my anxiety - I want to treat my whole body and mind together! And yet, financially, we have reached a point at which we shouldn't spend anymore money (my DH wants to go back to school). So now that I might know what is wrong with me, we can't afford to do everything possible to fix it. I just want to cry.







:

chesapeake, I totally understand this feeling. I am so frustrated that I can't afford all the stuff I know I need to help me carry to term. It's sooo frustrating to have insur not pay for NDs and acupuncture when we know how well they work!







:

welcome *a mothers love*, sorry for your loss.

*katherine*, I think that sounds like a really good plan. I'm anxious to hear more about the mayan ab massage!

*deborah*







That is so freaking expensive!!!! I had no idea progesterone was so much money! I don't know many ppl who could afford that. I hope you can find somewhere less expensive. So are the vag suppositories the best way to take prog supplements? I know the cream is supposedly not that effective, but what about the sublinguals?


----------



## A Mothers Love

thank you all for the kind welcome.
I don't know ANYTHING about charting & all that stuff.







:
It is a comfort to talk to others who have been where you have been......& have the same goal in mind that you do


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
*deborah*







That is so freaking expensive!!!! I had no idea progesterone was so much money! I don't know many ppl who could afford that. I hope you can find somewhere less expensive. So are the vag suppositories the best way to take prog supplements? I know the cream is supposedly not that effective, but what about the sublinguals?

Okay, I heard back from the dr, she confirmed that I need to do the supp 3x a day for 60 days. She said there is not a generic or other less expensive brand. I called 4 pharmacies and the one I went to yesterday was the cheapest by a long shot! The price for the total rx (180 pills) ranged from $736 to $474.







My rx plan has a $100 co-pay which I have used 1/2 of, then it pays 50%. My plan is to buy 2 wks worth at a time. I don't want to buy all of that, miscarry and be pissed that I spent all that money.

I'm feeling confident right now that this baby is sticking. Having morning sickness is reassuring! Also, got the results of my first blood test, 10 dpo & hcg of 47!!! Rock on, baby Tyson!


----------



## Megan73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
Hey ladies......

I'm not sure where I belong....I am NOT ttc right now.....but do need some hope and healing?

You belong right here. I'm sorry to see you back, mama, and so, so sorry for your loss.
Good luck and peace to you as you heal.


----------



## heatherh

Welcome, *A Mothers Love*! I hope you get back to the excited part soon.

Hey, *rach03* - I thought we were supposed to smack you when you get paranoid about Oing? Or is that not until next month?







: Seriously, your chart is screaming O despite the funky temp! Sorry about that big ol' bill. I just (finally - what 8+ months later!?) got the EOB for the ultrasound that was the beginning of the end. It's like these darn things just keep dragging out and keep costing more moola! Ugg.

*ChesapeakeBorn* -









*MySunflowerBoys* - I just can't believe the stuff is that freaking expensive. Not sure exactly which stuff you're looking at, but be sure to price around as much as you can (drugstore.com, Walmart, etc). Do you have a mail order pharmacy option? I've used Express Scripts and another big mail order place before, but I'm not sure if you have to be a member/part of their plan through your employer. Bummer is you'd have to order 90 days, but their prices are usually better than local pharmacies. Just trying to throw ideas out there... Also, since it's name brand, you may be able to get samples from your dr (esp if you're going to order from a drugstore where they'll be shipping the prescription to you) - basically a small supply to get you started while you're pricing/filling your prescription. Doesn't hurt to ask! There are also credit cards that give you cash back for drugstore purchases. Does anybody happen to know if you can get the rebate on prescriptions? I didn't see it explicitly forbidden, but I don't have my card yet. Link in case you're interested (6% rebate first year): https://www.citicards.com/cards/wv/c...o?screenID=925 Ebates gives a 6% rebate on drugstore.com purchases. Assuming citi and ebates can rebate prescription purchases and citi counts drugstore.com as a "drugstore", that could put 180 200mg Prometrium at <$430.

General recommendation/PSA - are you guys in open enrollment periods right now? If you can sign up for a cafeteria plan / flexible spending account... don't forget stuff like OPKs, prescription drugs, HPTs, home fertility tests, etc qualify for those plans!


----------



## joshs_girl

chel - is it possible your brown gunk is ovulation spotting?

jmo - I'm glad the acupuncture was such a positive experience and that it worked! I've always read when you see red, count it as CD1.

Chesapeake - my working out is like 10% cardio and 90% weight training. I work out with a persona trainer three times a week, for an hour each time doing pretty much nothing but weight training. And that is what I credit 100% for regulating my cycles. As far as wanting to gain weight, I think if you find a good trainer who has been trained (like, went to school for it, not just some joe-shmo) they can work with you and help you pick out the right supplements to help you gain weight, and still be able to work out. The acupuncture place I've found doesn't do the ab massage, but I've found a separate clinic for that. I'll be sure to ask what time of the month, etc they think is most beneficial. And I'm sorry about all the money stuff - it really truly does suck.

xakana - I've added your chart and I'll move you to the waiting to O after this next AF shows up. Unless of course you decide to try this cycle...not that I'm a pusher or anything!

chels_c - I think the danger with fever is after you've ovulated, not before. I hope you feel better soon!

Zona - thats right, blame your daughter!









Jen - I can't believe you have three females under the same roof!

Rach - I think you did right to fool FF. When your temp goes up tomorrow, change today's to what it actually read and I bet it keeps your O date the same. I'm sorry for your bill - just when you think it's all behind you, WHAM! some







like this happens. And that's great about your IF coverage!

Parker'smommy - I'm so sorry to see you back here







but this is a good place for you, even if you aren't trying again. Hopefully we'll be able to give you all the hope and healing you can stand. I didn't want to take you off the BFP list since I do want to honor your baby's life, but let me know if the angel makes you uncomfortable. I certainly understand.

Deborah - don't you go anywhere until you are ready! And I don't knot much about prog. but have you looked into natural suppliments instead of prescription ones? Like I said, I really don't know what I'm talking about, and it could be more expensive. But maybe it's worth a try? Oh, and that's a great HCG level!

A Mothers Love - I'm so sorry for your loss mama, but welcome here


----------



## rach03

LOL yes, you can all throw something or smack me...go right ahead!









I'm hoping it was just the cold weather and that tomorrow's temp will be high. We shall see!

I had an eye check up just a couple hours ago and they had to dilate only one of my eyes...so I'm typing with one eye shut right now. How talented am I?


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
help guys!
I've got that brown snot stuff going on and it's CD12. I must have more junk in my whoo-ha than "Sanford and Son's" junkyard.
What's this all about?

Egads! It seems like everyone is leaving our group?!


It is so weird that you say that! Today I had a couple times of the brown snot stuff. I hope is ovulation!!! I guess we will see!!!


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
It is so weird that you say that! Today I had a couple times of the brown snot stuff. I hope is ovulation!!! I guess we will see!!!

nah, can't be O'ing yet. Even on a good cycle I go 6w, so there's no way to O on CD11. It's stopping, but I just can't imagine where it's all coming from. There's only a couple days left till I leave Dh to visit my family so I'm hoping for a long cycle!

Anyone have very low temps? I've been checking out all ya'll charts. I seem so low, hover around 96.9. If I take an O dip I will be close to death! My bedroom stays very cold (Dh and dd are part penguin!) so I'm hoping that's all it is. We'll see if a trip to FL will change that. So glad I'm not wasting my FF chart on this cycle.


----------



## cyrusmama

I would like to join. I had a mc ending in d&c on Sunday, November 4th. I am waiting for my first AF which I think will probably show up next week. I am pretty sure I o'd the early part of last week. I think we are going to wait a couple months before ttc again. Dh just started a new job last month, we moved, and don't have any insurance yet, so financially its not the best time for us


----------



## NullSet

Hi guys.







Just like *Rachel* I can't seem to give you guys up yet. Sorry I hang around so much.









Hugs to *Heather (ParkersMommy)* and *A Mother's Love*. I wish peace and healing to the both of you. And this thread isn't just about TTC, it's more finding a community that you belong with others who understand.









*chels2000*- I hope you are feeling a little better today. Being sick stinks.







:

*Tara, jmo* or anyone else who knows







- How much does an acupuncturist cost and is it okay to do while pregnant? I always wanted to try it. I'm just afraid Wyoming wouldn't have anyone. There aren't too many people in the whole darn state!

*jmo*- I always put CD1 as the first day I had to wear a pad.

*Heidi*- I just had to make one more comment on the 'many girls under one roof' thing. My parents had three kids, all girls. And it was scary in that house at times!







:

*rach*- I hope you get a definite o temp tomorrow so you can be absolutely positive!







And such a talent to be able to type one-eyed!







I'm sorry about your huge bill. It really sucks. I wish they only charged for happy stuff but then the hospitals would all go kaput.









*Megan*-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
You know I'm gonna hold you to it, mama!
(And I hope you've beaten that cold, Amy. You would not want to be in my town today, we've had a total of 30 cm of snow in two days!)

You know I'm good for it! I've road-tripped from Alaska to Missouri, snaking all over the place in a Suburban with 2 gigantic sled dogs.







One little bitty few hour trip to Canada is nothing!

We had a bunch of snow but it all melted away today.







Are you snowed in?

And you should check out your DDC. There is so much stress involved in post-loss pregnancies that at times it's nice to surround yourselves with others that are clueless. It sounds a bit weird but really it helps me, everyone else is so upbeat and excited that it helps me to keep up some of my own.









*Deborah*- Oh, that is horrible it is so expensive. Yikes! I guess you do what you have to do sometimes, right? Money isn't everything (even if it does feel like it is sometimes







). And yay for morning sickness!

*Katherine*- I think it sounds like a great plan!







Have fun in Alaska, one of the most beautiful states by far.









*Chesapeake*- I'm probably being incredibly dense, but what is an ND? It's driving me crazy because I don't know!







: And hugs







too. You sounded so down at the end of your post.









*chel*- Mine were always 97.0 + or - 0.1 as my pre-o temps. So I had a lot of 96.9s in there. I was a bit worried because I read somewhere that super low temps were a sign of thyroid issues (?). But then I figured out that mine were still in the low end of normal so I stopped worrying. Yours sound just like mine.


----------



## NullSet

Hi *cyrusmama*, I'm sorry you have to be here.







A wonderful place to cry, stress, bang your head on a wall, laugh, request advice, whatever you need!


----------



## heatherh

*chel*, I have pretty low temps. For my paper charts, I created my own form in Excel so it has room for my low temps. My theory is my temp is always low (not just first thing in the morning) and always has been, so it doesn't seem to be a cause for concern. Post m/c they seem like maybe they're just a bit higher than they used to be.

Welcome, *cyrusmama*. I'm sorry about your m/c.

*apecaut*, are you still here







Welcome sight, hanging around to give us hope. We're addictive, I tell ya'. ND is a naturopathic doctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apecaut* 
I just had to make one more comment on the 'many girls under one roof' thing. My parents had three kids, all girls. And it was scary in that house at times!







:

At our big family dinners, there are like 10 women and 3 or 4 men. Too much estrogen at those things! I remember all of us sharing Grandma's bathroom when I was a kid. Fun times - one woman in the shower, one on the toilet, and 2 or three at the long counter doing hair and makeup.

AF hasn't shown!


----------



## zonapellucida

my quick check in: No AF yet!! Now where is my bfp????


----------



## boobs4milk

welcomes going out to aml and cyrus. hoping for healing and bfp's for you.

rachel and amy-i'm glad you two are hanging out with us. i'd miss you so much that i'd have to stalk the other thread! i REALLY miss christine, but i'm glad she got the boot









deborah-that is very expensive! have you gone to walmart to see if you qualify for their reduced rate script program? you can also go here to get some help.

chels and chel2000-no wonder i get you two confused! you are like twins or something with the cycle buddy thing. weird!

me: i'm crampy. anyone have any idea why? i'm like cd 8??? my O was around cd 18-19 before m/c, and last month it was cd 15! bill thinks it's because natalie is only nursing 1X/day? i'm confused...i start OPK's friday and we've moved my dr. appt. to next friday.

having all of these hormonal women around makes bill crazy, but he says it's worth it LOL!


----------



## fallriverfox

Good morning! Josh's_girl, could you please move me to Waiting to Know? I should be about 4dpo. Now on to the waiting







But wouldn't it be super cool to get a BFP the week before Christmas? Not that I'm getting my hopes way too far up or anything.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 

chels and chel2000-no wonder i get you two confused! you are like twins or something with the cycle buddy thing. weird!


I didn't realize you were two different people until yesterday.







: Not that I'm oblivious or anything. How did y'all end up with such similar usernames?


----------



## cagnew

chel: my temps are always VERY low. In fact, 96.9 would be high for me. I am usually around 96.4 or so. I have even temped and been in the 95's during the day. Maybe I should get that checked out....

aml and cyrus: Welcome and I am sorry you are here.

deborah: good grief! That IS a lot of money. Ridiculous.

zona: I hope something happens soon for you. BFP would be the best of course, but even AF would end the waiting. Trying to figure out cycles is so frustrating. I wish my body produced a daily computer print-out that told me exactly what was going on.

frf: A Christmas BFP would be the best present ever! I was hoping for that too, but I don't know.

joshs_girl: I think trying the natural remedies sounds like a good idea. Personally, I would rather do that if I had to b/c clomid makes me a little nervous. I am going to try a chiropractor next year when we have the money. A friend of mine goes to one and he was able to tell her she was pg at only 3 weeks a long. I would do the accupunture too, but we just don't have the money. Oh - has working out affected your O?

Heidi: I know a family near me that kept trying for girl and they had 8 boys before they got to a girl, then had 2 in a row. I can't imagine that many boys under one roof. Heck, I can't imagine that many girls under one roof.

rach: I hope you got a good temp!

parkersmommy: I am so sorry about your loss. That just sucks.

Sorry if I left anyone out. As for me, I am on cd23 and I still don't have the signs of O'ing. Very scant EWFM a couple times, but no O temps, and all the opk's have been negative. Ugh. Maybe I am not going to O this time around.

My grandma's little saying about bluebirds has been proving to be true lately. I saw one a couple days ago and got all excited - then a friend called me to say she had "accidentally" pg. It was one of those one night things and now her life "is going to be destroyed." Get this- the guy didn't even ejaculate. Ho hum.

I saw another bird yesterday... I doubt it's mine - maybe it's one of yours? Don't we have some testing mommies coming up?

I have been working out lately, trying to lose baby weight. The holidays is a BAD time to try to lose the pounds. LOL.

Sorry this is so long!


----------



## joshs_girl

cyrusmama - welcome, although I'm so very sorry that you are here









Amy - I love still seeing you around here! Although I'm glad you don't have to be here any more!

And about acupuncture...my IRL friend Harmony had four m/c. Her fifth baby was a successful sticky baby. I asked her what she did differently the fifth time, and her answer was acupuncture until 14 weeks. So yeah, it's definitely okay to do during pregnancy!

Have you lived in Alaska? I'm so lucky that my mom and brother live up there - so I always have the perfect reasons to visit!

Chel - definitely go get your thyroid checked! Like Amy said, having low temps can be an indication of a thyroid problem. Also, when I was talking to my dr about my previously long cycles, he said that often that is also an indicator of thyroid issues.

Heather - yay for no AF yet! Have you retested?

Heidi - I'm trying to throw a BFP at you!







: Just stop ducking!

Jen - I'm hoping your cramps are b/c you're oing soonger!

Foxy - yay for Oing!


----------



## rach03

*Cyrusmama*, welcome. I'm sorry you have to join us









*Zona, Heather*...no AF yet? Thinking positive thoughts!

*Katherine*, that's awesome about the acupuncture and your friend. I just might have to look into it with all these positive stories.

Crisis averted...I got a high temp this morning so I just discarded the one from yesterday. I must have been cold I guess! Or sleeping with my mouth open maybe, who knows?


----------



## joshs_girl

Corrie - I hope your O shows up soon! Working out has definitely affected my Oing! Since I've started working out with a trainer I've had three consistent months of Oing around CDs 14-16. Before that, my Os were anywhere from CD16 to like CD40! So yeah, that's been like the best thing ever!


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh yay yay yay Rach!!

Quick question, I have never ever ever in my like 18 cycles of charting had a cover line this low. I'm taking Vitex my whole cycle now, which I've only done once before - they cycle I got pg and I wasn't charting then. Do yall think that could be making my temps this low?


----------



## meredyth0315

I'm so glad I'm not the only one with super low temps! I was wondering if there was a "norm". But I guess I'm used to not fitting in








My temp was high for me today at 98.0, does a rise indicate o'ing is near? Or is that a drop? I'm just so new at the wonderful world of charting







:


----------



## cagnew

Joshs_girl: I just noticed that you and Josh got married the day before my Josh and I got married last year. Yay for May weddings


----------



## momoftworedheads

Welcome to everyone new! Hope your stay here is short and sweet!







s







s







s

Amy and Rach- I am glad you both are still around too! You both give me so much hope!

Jen (B4M) Maybe you'll O sooner. Sending Oing vibes your way!!

Me: I did not test yesterday-I'm kinda scared. No AF though. No AF yet today either. I'll test on Thursday if AF has not shown by then. That would be 16 dpo. I am exhausted, my boobs hurt and no chocolate cravings (which I always get when I am waiting for AF).

Take care! bbl. My kids have a special trip today at school.

Jen


----------



## countrybound

I just wanted to stop in and wish everyone good luck!

Only about 26 hours more for me to go. Hope to see that heartbeat, but I'm scared to death.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Oh yay yay yay Rach!!

Quick question, I have never ever ever in my like 18 cycles of charting had a cover line this low. I'm taking Vitex my whole cycle now, which I've only done once before - they cycle I got pg and I wasn't charting then. Do yall think that could be making my temps this low?

I heard from someone yesterday that Vitex made their temps much lower. She went off of it and, after a couple of cycles, her temps came back up. Are low temps bad?


----------



## heatherh

*countrybound* - Hope all is well tomorrow!

AF showed. I figured she would even though I had no signs yesterday.







:


----------



## joshs_girl

Marelle - I'm still praying for you and your baby!

Heather - I'm so so so so sorry









Chesapeake - low temps aren't bad per se, they just make reading my chart a little bit harder. It's good to know that happened to someone else though - thank you for sharing that with me!


----------



## rach03

Oh *Heather*, I'm so sorry.









*Countrybound*, we're all keeping you in our thoughts! Hoping things look beautiful tomorrow.


----------



## boobs4milk

s heather!

thinking good thoughts for you, marelle!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hello all!

AF showed up. Arrgh! So we have to try again this month. It is officially 24 months since we started TTC. I was pregnant 11/05, loss at 6 weeks then tried for 18 months. Got a BFP 8/07 and lost Avery at 16 weeks.







: Hoping this was the cycle, did OPKs, BD'ed for a week straight.

I think I am going to try acupuncture this month. I am really sad now. I really wanted a BFP for Christmas and my Dh was sure, as he puts it, "that he didn't miss". He doesn't know yet, I think he was waiting for the test to be positive. Now another month of trying.

Jen


----------



## Sunshine4004

*Jen* -


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

*Heather* & J*en*- I'm so sorry! Man! That just bites.









Thanks for all the leads on prescription coverage & discounts! You guys are the best! I haven't told anyone else IRL, except dh of course, so it's so great to have you girls on my side.


----------



## Sam05

*Parker's Mommy*, *A Mother's Love*, and *Cyrusmama*, I'm so sorry for your losses.









Quick question for everyone doing acupuncture - what has your acupuncturist diagnosed? And what herbs are you taking? I'm still trying to wrap my head around how acupuncture works, and you should just see me trying to explain it to my mother (what?!? what's wrong with your liver?!? the baby messed up your liver?). Is there one standard thing that tends to go wrong after a miscarriage?


----------



## boobs4milk

jen







s that STINKS! today is the 5th, so maybe you can MAKE a christmas baby? hoping for good things for you!

rach- your chart looks great! now stop worrying and BREATHE!


----------



## xakana

*joshs_girl*--hey now, I'm being good about waiting. Besides, like I said, this whole being sick has screwed my chart up. FF gave me crosshairs and I'm like "uh, no way I O'd on day 13! I'm just sick you silly program!" but I haven't technically had any fevers, so I haven't tossed out the temps. And I've had no fertile CM (I didn't have EWCM with the last pregnancy, which was odd for me). So I'm trying to wait for AF to come to TTC. DH doesn't like that, either, lol.

*Jen*--sorry for AF! If it makes you feel better, I did the same thing (OPKs, BD for a week, etc.) the cycle before I conceived. I actually dropped the OPKs in annoyance and the next cycle, BAM, I caught the egg. Good luck this cycle! Happy Holidays are full of BDing









*Me:* Still sick. Sick and tired of being sick and tired. Also, I think I had EWCM either yesterday or the day before, but I forgot to chart it and now I can't remember which or if I dreamed it (been sleeping off the sick) and now I'm annoyed. And my two high temps were me temping after getting up late and sleeping poorly because of the sick and dumb FF thinks it was O. Oh, wouldn't that be nice, though! If I O'd on the 13th, had my first normal LP, I could expect AF for Christmas, right when it was the year before last, when I conceived Lilly, BD in January and have Libra #2. Which would be so perfect!

So... (gross jokes to follow, sorry!) all I want for Christmas is my menses back? I'm dreaming of a red Christmas? (oh, come on, it's bad enough that that's what I want for Christmas, now I have to make song titles about it?)


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Only about 26 hours more for me to go. Hope to see that heartbeat, but I'm scared to death.

I've been thinking about you, marelle! I hope everything goes well. Let us know as soon as you get home!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
AF showed up. Arrgh! So we have to try again this month. It is officially 24 months since we started TTC. I was pregnant 11/05, loss at 6 weeks then tried for 18 months. Got a BFP 8/07 and lost Avery at 16 weeks.







: Hoping this was the cycle, did OPKs, BD'ed for a week straight.
I think I am going to try acupuncture this month. I am really sad now. I really wanted a BFP for Christmas and my Dh was sure, as he puts it, "that he didn't miss". He doesn't know yet, I think he was waiting for the test to be positive. Now another month of trying.
Jen

jen,







sorry af arrived. So far acupuncture has been great for me, so I'd recommend it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 
Quick question for everyone doing acupuncture - what has your acupuncturist diagnosed? And what herbs are you taking? I'm still trying to wrap my head around how acupuncture works, and you should just see me trying to explain it to my mother (what?!? what's wrong with your liver?!? the baby messed up your liver?). Is there one standard thing that tends to go wrong after a miscarriage?

So far I have been diagnosed w/ a kidney essence deficiency. I am picking up my herbs tonight so I'll let you know what those are.

*amy* - I believe my acupunturist charges something like $80 for the initial visit and then sliding scale $40-$60 for each subsequent session. It's definitely okay while pg. My gal actually specializes in pg and postpartum stuff. If you can't find anyone in Wyoming, it's worth the (short!) drive to Oregon just for acupuncture!


----------



## momoftworedheads

boobs4milk said:


> jen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s that STINKS! today is the 5th, so maybe you can MAKE a christmas baby? hoping for good things for you!
> 
> Jen- It's funny you say that. In my Oct cycle, I O'ed on day 21. This time I O'ed somewhere between day 16-18. So, we'll have to wait and see!
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Take care!


----------



## momoftworedheads

*Jen*--sorry for AF! If it makes you feel better, I did the same thing (OPKs, BD for a week, etc.) the cycle before I conceived. I actually dropped the OPKs in annoyance and the next cycle, BAM, I caught the egg. Good luck this cycle! Happy Holidays are full of BDing









Thanks! I am not sure if I'll do the OPK's or not.

So... (gross jokes to follow, sorry!) all I want for Christmas is my menses back? I'm dreaming of a red Christmas? (oh, come on, it's bad enough that that's what I want for Christmas, now I have to make song titles about it?)
[/QUOTE] Too funny, I am sitting at my computer laughing hysterically at this. You need a name for that tune!

I'll send you some AF vibes this month!!!!

Take care!


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
I didn't realize you were two different people until yesterday.







: Not that I'm oblivious or anything. How did y'all end up with such similar usernames?

It is interesting how things like that work out. My username is what I use for a lot of things. The crazy thing is that we end up being on the same cycle.







:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 
Quick question for everyone doing acupuncture - what has your acupuncturist diagnosed? And what herbs are you taking? I'm still trying to wrap my head around how acupuncture works, and you should just see me trying to explain it to my mother (what?!? what's wrong with your liver?!? the baby messed up your liver?). Is there one standard thing that tends to go wrong after a miscarriage?

*Sam05*: I just started taking taking vitex, and will be starting dang gui and probably St. John's Wort too. My acupuncturist has diagnosised me as "blood deficient". This is really a whole body and spirit thing that affects a lot of aspects of one's health, including the ability to carry a baby to term. Here is a bit of info on that: http://acupuncture.rhizome.net.nz/De...eficiency.aspx

*Jen and Heather*: Big hugs. I know that is so frustrating.

*Marelle*: Thinking of you and wishing you peace and calm!!


----------



## heatherh

Thanks, guys.

*momoftworedheads* - we were all optimistic this month because our timing was awesome. I guess that's not all that counts









*boobs4milk* - good way to put a positive spin on this! I will most likely O on Christmas Day. Gonna make me a Christmas baby.

Hope you're feeling better soon *xakana*.

I'm curious about acupuncture, too. What types of things can they treat? Good basic references for us newbies?

*jmo* - I never noticed you're in OR! Are there acupuncturist(s) you could recommend? I'd like to get a relative to try it out, actually. But I've been hesitant as I don't have a person I've used.


----------



## heatherh

*ChesapeakeBorn* - that's a lovely photo in your sig


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
I just wanted to stop in and wish everyone good luck!

Only about 26 hours more for me to go. Hope to see that heartbeat, but I'm scared to death.


Thinking of you and praying. Please update us as soon as you can after the u/s.

Take care!


----------



## hannybanany

Jen and Heather, sorry about AF showing







.

countrybound, I'll be thinking about you tomorrow while you're seeing that heartbeat!

CD21 and still waiting to O...







:


----------



## jmo

heather, I'm in Eugene and I see Tracy Lomax for acupuncture. Love her! Are you in OR too?

PM me if you want her office info.


----------



## cagnew

countrybound: I will be praying for you and your baby









The bluebird I saw this morning wasn't mine mine after all. My friend just emailed me to tell me she is pg with #4.

Funny how this bluebird thing has been so true lately. I am becoming obsessed with looking for for the dang things. Maybe I need binoculars.

My husband thinks I am crazy and being superstitious. I know it's silly.... WTH IS MY BLUEBIRD?!?!

Sorry... just had to vent. So frustrating. That makes four friends of mine pg. In fact, I think I only have one more un-pg "good" friend left. Her and her husband are trying, so I expect I'll probably hear from her soon too. Ugh.


----------



## cagnew

Hey... I am not a "new" member anymore. Yay!


----------



## Chic_Mama

I thought I would add my name to the list. I very recently miscarried a baby that I had "worked" very hard to make- lots of charting and planning. This time I don't want to do that- I just want to leave it in the Lord's hands. So, I'm not trying but I'm not not trying if you know what I mean. Before anything I just need to get my cycles back to normal I suppose.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chic_Mama* 
I thought I would add my name to the list. I very recently miscarried a baby that I had "worked" very hard to make- lots of charting and planning. This time I don't want to do that- I just want to leave it in the Lord's hands. So, I'm not trying but I'm not not trying if you know what I mean. Before anything I just need to get my cycles back to normal I suppose.

I'm sorry to say 'welcome'! Same here--lots of work and planning and vitex to get my cycle to work and then, 6 weeks in... major disappointment. I'm still charting and trying actively, but nothing else. Just vitamins and hope, like how I got my first baby.


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chic_Mama* 
I thought I would add my name to the list. I very recently miscarried a baby that I had "worked" very hard to make- lots of charting and planning. This time I don't want to do that- I just want to leave it in the Lord's hands. So, I'm not trying but I'm not not trying if you know what I mean. Before anything I just need to get my cycles back to normal I suppose.


----------



## zonapellucida

top of the page and no af yet. CD who the heck knows. I think it is around 35

copuntrybound: thoughts are with you
joshs-girl: I am not ducking


----------



## zonapellucida

Oh and GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamatowill

I don't comment often but I just wanted to update. I saw my gynecologist on Tues and it went very well. I am starting on prometrium 3 times a day vaginally. It is really expensive though. I have been given a year supply in like 3 month dosages. Also we are starting the blood tests to rule out clotting disorders just in case I m/c for the third time we have already done the initial legwork. Now just cross your fingers for a sticky baby.


----------



## boobs4milk

chic mama-so sorry for your loss...may your stay be short! we are 17 months in ttc...it STINKS when it takes so long!

marelle- sending out huge







s and holding you up in my good thoughts!

come on ladies, let's all make some super christmas babies!!!


----------



## rach03

*Chic_Mama*, welcome! So sorry for your loss







You will find much support here!
*
Mamatowill*, hi! Glad your doctor is doing some tests and you have the prometrium. Hoping for a sticky baby for you!

*Jen*, I'd love a super Christmas baby! I found out I was pregnant with my son just a couple weeks before Christmas in 2004!

*Zona*...no AF still? Have you tested again? I'm hoping for you!

*Cagnew*...does the bluebird symbolize someone getting pregnant? I'm sorry other people keep stealing yours.
















*Jmo*, my aunt lives in Eugene!

*hannybanany*, I hope you O soon!

*Heather*, more









Me - I am SO crampy. I've been crampy since last Friday. Ugh! I hope this isn't a new trend of being cramping from O to AF. Blah!


----------



## meredyth0315

Hi *chic_mama* So sorry you have to be here, but it's a wonderful group









*mamatowill* I'm so glad that you've got a plan. Hoping all works out!!

*Heidi* I am so anxious for you!! I'm hoping you get a BFP soon!!!!!

*Marelle* I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to hear how the u/s goes today. Come on little heartbeat









Update on me: My first month temping and FF shows me O'ing and I'm 3DPO!! I'm so excited and hopeful b/c it said that my chances for pg are good as far as BD timing. Well, I guess I can go to *waiting to know*. I'm just hoping that this cycle is on track unlike last time and my 59 day cycle. I'm excited (said that already, didn't I??







) my test date should be Dec 22. We're taking the boys to Disney next week, and I know it's crazy, but I'm buying something "baby" while I'm there!!!


----------



## countrybound

Thanks ladies. 3 hours to go... I'm so nervous.







: I'll update when I get back.. PROMISE!


----------



## rach03

Thinking of you, Marelle!


----------



## apmama2myboo

new to this club. first off, sticky baby vibes to those of you ttc








secondly, I am still spotting from the d&c and want to have one normal cycle before we ttc, but in about a month, we will be trying. I have a very good feeling about the next baby, and in the meantime I'm working on eating healthy and making a good place in my body for the baby to be. Look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Sunshine4004

*Marelle* - I am thinking of you! I will be sure to check in this afternoon for the good news!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Marelle*: Praying for you today!!!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Marelle- Thinking of you today.







s

Hello to those that are new! Hope your stay is short and that you find healing in your time here.

Jen (b4M) - Trying for this long is tough, I will agree with you on that!







s mama!

Corrie - I hope you see your bluebird soon. If I see one, I'll hope it's yours!

Today I feel really yucky. AF is kicking my butt. It is really not fun. When I told my Dh we'd have to try again this month he told me, "well, at least we get to have fun trying". He is such a trip.

Have a great day ladies.

Take care!

Jen


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*ChesapeakeBorn* - that's a lovely photo in your sig









Thank you Heather.







And so sorry about AF.


----------



## jmo

Welcome to chic mama and apmama2myboo. I'm sorry for your losses.

*zona*, are you going to test again?

*meredyth*, I have a good feeling about you this month. How many dpo are you going to be able to wait before testing?

I am so mad at myself right now. I'm on cd3 and I haven't rememeber to temp any of the last 3 mornings! I'm so out of practice. I keep getting up to pee or let the dog out all early then I remember as I get back in bed.







:


----------



## rach03

Jmo, it was hard for me to get back in the swing of temping as well.

Ugh, still crampy...maybe I'm going to have a super short LP this time around. Bummer!


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 

*meredyth*, I have a good feeling about you this month. How many dpo are you going to be able to wait before testing?

I am so mad at myself right now. I'm on cd3 and I haven't rememeber to temp any of the last 3 mornings! I'm so out of practice. I keep getting up to pee or let the dog out all early then I remember as I get back in bed.







:

Thanks so much - I'm pleading for a BFP







: Heck, I'm ready now to poas







Honestly, I'm going to wait until the 22nd like FF suggested. It always seems to take me a while to get a +. I should wait until January in case my cycle goes all wacky again.

I'm trusting you guys to help keep me sane until then









And I so agree with the forgetting to temp! Just like you said, I'd remember after I got up and did something. I need a temping alarm clock like my mental one that barely gets me up to have Jacob ready for pre-school & myself to work on time


----------



## joshs_girl

Hey ladies....my head is just not in the right place today. My grandfather is really struggling with Alzheimer's and for the first time today, he forgot that I was married









I made him a blanket for the holidays, since he's always cold now, but I washed it yesterday and (knitters, you'll know this) the yarn just horridily hazed and pilled and I cried when I pulled it out of the dryer. (Lion Brand Jiffy for anyone interested). So today I went to Michaels' to return the unused yarn and despite what Big Daddy wanted, I bought all new smoother yarn. I called him from the grocery store and just broke down crying.







:

So I'll be busy knitting today instead posting! Welcome to the new members (as sad as we are to see you here.)

Marelle - love and prayers today.

Oh, and Rach - unspeakable cramping and gas pains since I've O'd! It's insane!


----------



## rach03

Oh Katherine, I'm so sorry about your grandfather. That must be so hard, I can't even imagine. It would break my heart to watch my family member start to lose their memory







And I'm sorry your blanket came out of the dryer messed up...I hope the next one holds up better!

I've had gas pains as well...hmmm....is it too early to start obsessing?


----------



## countrybound

Well, I'm back and don't really have much to say or update. They didn't have the other US to compare this one too, but the Dr. is saying I measure at around 6w 5d. Still no baby or heartbeat that can be seen. She saws things look perfect for where I'm measuring. The baby can be hiding behind the yoke sac. From what she sees everything seems to be right on time. She didn't have too much to say about the HCG levels this time. She just said that since everything is so round and perfect that she doesn't want to say this pregnancy isn't viable. She had me go and do another blood count. She'll call me today to let me know what the levels are and when I should go back in for another Ultrasound.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Well, I'm back and don't really have much to say or update. They didn't have the other US to compare this one too, but the Dr. is saying I measure at around 6w 5d. Still no baby or heartbeat that can be seen. She saws things look perfect for where I'm measuring. The baby can be hiding behind the yoke sac. From what she sees everything seems to be right on time. She didn't have too much to say about the HCG levels this time. She just said that since everything is so round and perfect that she doesn't want to say this pregnancy isn't viable. She had me go and do another blood count. She'll call me today to let me know what the levels are and when I should go back in for another Ultrasound.

Oh, I am so glad you made it through your appointment okay! I know it would have been reassuring to see a heartbeat, but what she is saying makes perfect sense. It is just so early. This must be very frustrating for you - you'd probably feel a lot better once you saw something more - but I'm sure you'll see what you want in time. That little one is probably just playing peek-a-boo! Sending you many sticky baby vibes and calm mama vibes...


----------



## meredyth0315

Marelle. I'm glad that you're doctor is optimistic!! I know you were looking for a better answer, but it sounds like everything is right on track. I'm sure that on your next u/s you'll see that little heart beating up a storm!


----------



## Sunshine4004

*Katherine* - Sorry to hear about your grandfather. Alzheimer's is a tough disease....tough on the family to watch. Sorry too about your blanket. That would be so frustrating after all of the time you invested.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Well, I'm back and don't really have much to say or update. They didn't have the other US to compare this one too, but the Dr. is saying I measure at around 6w 5d. Still no baby or heartbeat that can be seen. She saws things look perfect for where I'm measuring. The baby can be hiding behind the yoke sac. From what she sees everything seems to be right on time. She didn't have too much to say about the HCG levels this time. She just said that since everything is so round and perfect that she doesn't want to say this pregnancy isn't viable. She had me go and do another blood count. She'll call me today to let me know what the levels are and when I should go back in for another Ultrasound.

*Marelle* - I am so relieved! Glad to hear this OB is optimistic. At risk of sounding dumb but what is she measuring? I thought they measured the length of the baby







: Sorry...I am feeling really dumb for asking this.


----------



## countrybound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sunshine4004* 

*Marelle* - I am so relieved! Glad to hear this OB is optimistic. At risk of sounding dumb but what is she measuring? I thought they measured the length of the baby







: Sorry...I am feeling really dumb for asking this.

They measured the yoke sac. It is perfectly round and that's why she is so optimistic. I'm so stressed, I just wish I knew one way or the other.


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
They measured the yoke sac. It is perfectly round and that's why she is so optimistic. I'm so stressed, I just wish I knew one way or the other.

The waiting is so awful. I went through a month of it, so I wholeheartedly sympathize. Try and hang in there mama, I know easier said than done, but you have that perfect sac to focus on. Sending you peace & hugs


----------



## fallriverfox

countrybound, I wish they had more definite news for you. I hope the HCG levels are good


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
They measured the yoke sac. It is perfectly round and that's why she is so optimistic. I'm so stressed, I just wish I knew one way or the other.

*Marelle* - Very interesting. I never knew that about the yoke sac! I can understand you are impatient but just try to focus on the good news.


----------



## rach03

Marelle, so glad your doctor thinks things look good! They could only measure the yolk sac on mine at first as well which is normal for that early!








I'm sorry you have to keep going back, though...I know how stressful that is. Hoping your blood count and the next ultrasound give you all the peace of mind you need.


----------



## rach03

OMG, why do I torture myself and look in the pregnancy forum? There is a September DDC. Hard to believe there is a DDC up for a YEAR after my baby was supposed to be due. And I'm not pregnant.







:

I think the holidays have got me so down lately...it just sucks.


----------



## meredyth0315

oh rach, I'm sorry







I don't feel very festive either. I had to drive out to FedEx yesterday afternoon, and it takes me right past the OB's office where I lost the baby, and I just cried and cried and drove then cried some more. I'd been past it before, but for some reason I was so emotional; starting to tear up again now. We'll get through it mama, and we'll have a new DDC, but we'll always have that special place for our angels. Sending you big hugs


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Marelle, glad to hear the dr is still optomistic! You have a lot of mommas pulling for this baby!


----------



## boobs4milk

still hoping for you, marelle! remember, my dr saw NADA on the screen and two weeks later, there was a baby with a heartbeat!

hugs to katherine...my g'pa is 84 and just recently i was over there and he asked who i was? my g'parents raised me, so it is tough to see him going through this. LOTS of







s


----------



## countrybound

Thanks everyone for your good thoughts. I have another update.

Well the Dr. called back. She said my HCG level is 75,000. She said that's really good. I told her I thought it was supposed to double and she said only in the beginning. She said she took my US pics down to radiology to compare. The sacs have grown, she also said that if she was only going off US pics that everything looks great, but she doesn't understand why she's not seeing the baby. She said if it was a blighted ovum there would be no yoke sac, and I do have a yoke sac. She said if I was miscarrying then the sacs should be disfigured, but mine look to be in perfect shape. Shes thinking the baby is hiding. She's having me go in to Radiology on Monday at 7:30am, she believes they have better ultrasound machines. Guess we'll see what Monday has to offer. At least she's very optimistic this time.


----------



## Whittliz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Thanks everyone for your good thoughts. I have another update.

Well the Dr. called back. She said my HCG level is 75,000. She said that's really good. I told her I thought it was supposed to double and she said only in the beginning. She said she took my US pics down to radiology to compare. The sacs have grown, she also said that if she was only going off US pics that everything looks great, but she doesn't understand why she's not seeing the baby. She said if it was a blighted ovum there would be no yoke sac, and I do have a yoke sac. She said if I was miscarrying then the sacs should be disfigured, but mine look to be in perfect shape. Shes thinking the baby is hiding. She's having me go in to Radiology on Monday at 7:30am, she believes they have better ultrasound machines. Guess we'll see what Monday has to offer. At least she's very optimistic this time.

Oh Marelle, I'm so sorry you are dealing with this kind of stress......one thing I just wanted to add is that my first pregnancy was a blighted ovum. I did have a yolk sac......but no baby. But, like your Dr. said, the gestational sac was mis-shapen. I've been lurking waiting for news from you. I pray that you find some kind of peace in the days ahead and you see a wonderful heartbeat soon.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
OMG, why do I torture myself and look in the pregnancy forum? There is a September DDC. Hard to believe there is a DDC up for a YEAR after my baby was supposed to be due. And I'm not pregnant.







:

I think the holidays have got me so down lately...it just sucks.

I was just saying to DH that I miss the joy. It is so hard to be happy during this season when there is so much pain inside, so much weight to carry. Of course, I celebrate the love and blessing of my family. Of course, I am extremely grateful for all of our gifts - a safe home, family, job, love, food, etc. But when someone has been beaten down repeatedly... well, it is easy to lose hope. I know peace comes after an acceptance of the situation. But I am just not there yet - I need the hope right now. And without hope, it is hard to find joy.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*joshs_girl*: Huge hugs. It is so painful watch a loved one suffer through this. You are so strong, but it is okay to cry. And I am so, so sorry about the blanket. It makes me angry that that had to happen to you.

*Marelle*: I am sorry that you have to wait until Monday. Drink lots of calming chamomile tea and watch movies to distract yourself (I did that for a month last time). But that is great news about your numbers! And the yolk sac looks great! Another plus! You just have a little peek-a-boo baby in there.


----------



## rach03

*Marelle*, I'm sure Monday will bring good results! Remember mine was weird, baby was 2 weeks behind and not showing up at all until I was supposed to be 7.5 weeks. My yolk sac was normal and round. (and not seeing the baby had NOTHING to do with my loss!) My doctor said everything looked normal, baby was just on their own timeline. It happens!









*ChesapeakeBorn*,







I'm totally with you. I miss the joy as well. I feel guilty because I have so many things to be thankful for, but there is this lingering sadness always like a cloud over my head. I'm trying hard to hope that there is another baby in my future, in all of our futures.


----------



## jmo

*marelle*- Try not to stress to much, mama. That sounds like good news...I'm sure the baby is just hiding...little bugger. I'll be thinking of you. Good luck Monday morning.

*katherine* - sorry about your grandfather. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## xakana

*Marelle*--I'm sorry you're going through so much, but glad that everything sounds like it's progressing well! I hope baby quits hiding behind that yolk sac!

*Katherine*--







:

*Me:* EWCM! I didn't dream it! That's a good sign, right?


----------



## joshs_girl

Yall, I threw up tonight!


----------



## christinespurlock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Yall, I threw up tonight!










yeah!!! I really hope this is your month! It's funny when barf can be a pick me up.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Yall, I threw up tonight!










What?!?! OMG! Not sick, right? Ooooo, this is exciting! (Not that I am happy you threw up, but I am! Well, you know what I am trying to say!







)


----------



## rach03

Yay Katherine! Yay for puking!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Katherine-Yeah for puking! I hope this is your month mama!
I am really sorry about your grandfather and the blanket you made. I hope the one you are knitting now comes out great!







s

Marelle - Praying for Monday's u/s. Try to do relaxing things all weekend!







s

Anyone who is testing the rest of this week-sending you BFP vibes!!

Zona- Did you retest yet?

Take care!

Jen


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Yall, I threw up tonight!











WHAT???!!!! Are you otherwise sick? Did you eat anything weird? When are you testing???? How many dpo are you? Oy, so many question!

So, I picked up my herbs from my acupuncturist. I think it was *Sam* who asked what ones, so here ya go. Golden Book Tea Pills and Women's Precious Tea Pills. I have to take 8 pills (of each kind) 3 times per day!







: They're not very expensive (like $5 for 8 days worth), but man that's a lot of pills. They're both a combination of several different herbs so if anyone is interested in knowing the specific herbs just let me know and I'd be glad to post that too.


----------



## zonapellucida

good morning. I am very depressed so I have been staying away. No AF but no BFP and this is driving me nuts. Not to mention my damn husband uses the speaker phone and his firned callled to tell him that they are expecting in August. I was just over their house on Saturday and she had told me M was expecting (another woman I know). She had a baby the same time I had Frankie. So DH is going on about congratuations , good for you, tyhats great. All whi;e I am sitting there. "Oh and Heidi Says congratulations too, she is a litte depressed right now." He is so frigging ignorant I want to cry. I woke at 2 am and just had this pit in my stomach. I am sufffering the why me's in a major way. And to top it off Frankie removed about 20 keys from my lap top so I am typing on part of a key pad. I had just logged into the computer, put tmy tea down then went to wake the girls up when I hear Mom Frankie broke your computer.

I feel like I am never going to get pg again and I am just putting myself through misery trying. Sorry to be such a downer.


----------



## rach03

*Zona*,







You will get pregnant again mama. We all will. We are all hoping for you.


----------



## boobs4milk

mamatowill-hoping the prog. helps with a sticky bean this time!

marelle-i dreamt of you and your baby last night. you were holding her and singing. the doubling time for hcg extends to 96 hrs after the first few weeks.

apmama2myboo-may your stay be short.







s for your loss.

chesapeake and rach- i know the feeling...i used to LOVE this time of year, heck i used to love ANY reason to celebrate. i used to decorate and make cookies and sing songs. my fav radio station switched to christmas songs on thanksgiving day and i got angry at the 'joy' in all of it and smacked my radio







:
seriously, you would think i'm bipolar or something because just when i feel a good mood coming on, the angry, hate, frustration, sadness start creeping back in. all i can offer are







s and comfort in knowing you aren't alone.

katherine-hoping for good pukes for you...for about 13 weeks!

heidi-







s mama! that seriously sucks that your dh was so presumptuous! i hope that your body gets in gear and does what it should. if it helps, i NEVER get an early bfp...i'm always at least 2-5 days late for af before i get a +. still holding out hope for you!!! how old is frankie? my nephew is 3 and he LOVES to pull the keys off of laptops...little bugger









christine-hope you're doing well!!!

me- i have some exciting news. when bill gets home from work tonight, he is all mine for 10 days!!! wooohooo!!! we can't afford to give each other gifts for christmas, so he took a whole week off of work (paid time off) and is stopping at the store tonight on his way home to buy OPK's. we are gonna lock ourselves in our bedroom and not come out until we are pregnant!

just wanted to let you all know that i will probably be mia during the next 10 days. i will be thinking of you all and wishing for BFP's all around for christmas. i am here, on record now, begging the fates and all the powers that be to PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me get pregnant this month!


----------



## fallriverfox

josh's_girl, I'm all jealous of your barfing.


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Heidi mama - I'm so sorry your husband is being a hosebeast. (That's my friend's Beth favorite word and I love it too!) Do you chart or are your cycles just predictable? I hope you get some answers soon









Jen - yay yay yay for a week long present - that's so awesome!

Put me on the whole I hate the holiday train as well....What's funny is that this is the first year I don't want to see my family at all, but want to spend all our time with my ILs. I've said before, by MIL and FIL lost their first baby at sixteen weeks and they have so BTDT and are just amazing to us. My family on the other hand....I just found out that SIL is due in June (I already knew she was pg if you remember that fun time) and I don't think I can handle seeing her.

This is almost blasphemy to say it....but I'm going to say it anyway. In some ways, I don't want to be pg over the holidays. Know why? Because sometimes I don't believe that I'll ever have a living baby, and next year at Christmas, I don't want to have to remember how I told everyone I was expecting, only to have that pregnancy end as well. Pretty morbid, huh?

Oh, and I was out at Target Monday. I bought two boxes of tests, one of which I've already used (BFNs at 6DPO and 8 DPO, what was I thinking!







) and the other box is locked up at Big Daddy's work with instructions to not bring home until Monday the 17th! Last cycle's 15-16 day LP really burned me, so this time, I'm waiting until 19DPO!


----------



## cagnew

zona: I am right there with you in the "why me's" and depression. I feel like it's not going to happen too. I feel like maybe I should be happy with the child I have and just stop trying. Ugh. I have always wanted a huge family and it seems like it won't happen.

b4m: We aren't doing presents either this year. It doesn't bother me at all. Since DH is a teacher he will have 2 weeks off for Christmas break, so I guess that is the best gift. I don't know if I will O during that time at all though.

joshs_girl: I hope you keep puking!

rach03: My grandma used to say that everytime she saw a bluebird, someone she knew was pregnant. That has seemed to ring true for me lately. Just wishing I could see one and that pg person could be ME.

meredyth: Have fun at Disney! Maybe you should buy the baby some mouse ears









ALL THE PG LURKERS: My thoughts and prayers are with you! I hope your babies grow by leaps and bounds with all the holiday food you'll be eating!

As for me, still not indication of O. My temp has been 96.8 the last four nights so I am wondering if I need a new thermometer. I have given up hope for a Christmas BFP. Just been down the last two days. Last night we had a party to go to and I just wanted to look decent since everytime I see these people I feel like a frump. Of course dd decided to throw a huge fit and she didn't want dh to touch her - she just wanted me. I felt like I needed to just be away (stressful day). So I was in the bathroom trying to get ready and she was screaming and I wanted to cry. Then the thought crossed my mind that maybe I shouldn't have another baby since I can't seem to handle the one I have. Which of course made me feel like a bad mom and I had to fight to keep from crying.

I think sometimes the pressure of ttc just builds up and I feel like I am going to break. I know I am not a bad mom and that I could handle more children- every mom feels overwhelmed sometimes.

Maybe I am having an anovulatory cycle and I am pms'ing. Whatever. I just want AF To come if that is the case, so we can try over Christmas break.

Sorry this was so long.


----------



## Sunshine4004

*Marelle* - That sounds like very good news. I will be eagerly awaiting the better news on Monday when they see the little HB. Sorry you have to play such a waiting game!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me:* EWCM! I didn't dream it! That's a good sign, right?

*xakana* - Yay for EWCM!!!! Very good sign!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
I feel like I am never going to get pg again and I am just putting myself through misery trying. Sorry to be such a downer.

*zona* -







Sorry you are feeling so sad. You WILL get pregnant again! I am thinking positive vibes for all of you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me- i have some exciting news. when bill gets home from work tonight, he is all mine for 10 days!!! wooohooo!!! we can't afford to give each other gifts for christmas, so he took a whole week off of work (paid time off) and is stopping at the store tonight on his way home to buy OPK's. we are gonna lock ourselves in our bedroom and not come out until we are pregnant!

*Jen*- How romantic! Enjoy your time together!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
the other box is locked up at Big Daddy's work with instructions to not bring home until Monday the 17th! Last cycle's 15-16 day LP really burned me, so this time, I'm waiting until 19DPO!

*Katherine* - You are so patient to be able to wait that long! I am going to be impatient for you!!

*







to everyone who needs it today!!!*


----------



## rach03

*Jen*, have fun locked up in your bedroom! Lots of baby dust to you!









*Katherine*, good job on locking up the other tests. You are a stronger woman than I, though. We'll all have to get through the holidays together, we can do it.









*Cagnew*,







My DS is a mama's boy, and there are days like that where all I want to do is something small for myself and he won't let me. I have the same thoughts, how can I do this again if I can't even get things done with one? I think all moms think that at some point, whether they've had a loss or not. You are definitely not a bad mom. On the contrary, you must be a wonderful mom if she wants to be with you so much.







I hope you O or AF shows up soon.

*Rachel*, thanks for the hugs!


----------



## meredyth0315

*Heidi* Huge hugs mama. We've all done the why me's. Don't get too down, I know there are babies meant for all of us









*Jen* Happy BD'ing!! What an awesome gift for Bill to give you. Sending as much baby dust as I can









*Corrie* You are not a bad mommy. But I feel that way so often, I think it's natural for the good mommies to think that b/c we want to always be the best we can. Some days I wonder what am I doing thinking about having a 3rd baby, well technically 4th, when I just want to scream some days and say can't I just pee by myself without the audience???









*Katherine* Yay for vomit!!!! Holy willpower woman! I'm a slave to the stick, but am forcing myself to wait until 19DPO this time as well. So look out December 22 b/c it's on like Donkey Kong
















*xakana* Awesome for EWCM!!!


----------



## rach03

Yall are awesome for holding out till 19DPO! I will be testing starting at 9DPO...no willpower, like always.









And hey, did yall notice they changed the favorite smilies over to the right of the posting box? I use the gloomy and dizzy ones a lot! Now I have to go look for them.


----------



## heatherh

*jmo* - I'm in OR but way farther north









*mamatowill* - Fingers crossed as requested









Welcome to *apmama2myboo*!

*joshs_girl* - My grandpa isn't that bad yet, but I'm with ya. Awful.

*countrybound* - Yea! for great numbers. Thinking of you! That was cool of your dr to call back.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Hard to believe there is a DDC up for a YEAR after my baby was supposed to be due. And I'm not pregnant.







:

I think the holidays have got me so down lately...it just sucks.

Right there with you. I have no holiday spirit. We told everybody last Christmas, so no positive this time was more of a downer than usual.







: I'm having a hard time even deciding what to do for Christmas celebrations because I can't bear the thought of dealing with any family.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
...I need the hope right now. And without hope, it is hard to find joy.

Yep.

*joshs_girl* -







:

*zonapellucida* - Thinking of you too. I'm sorry your H is being an ignorant PITA









Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
...seriously, you would think i'm bipolar or something because just when i feel a good mood coming on, the angry, hate, frustration, sadness start creeping back in.

I've been experiencing similar stuff. Just when I'm developing a good mood and generally pretty happy then something sets me off and I'm all sad and mopey and angry again. Sigh. Hope you guys have a good vacation! Go make a baby!









*cagnew* - hi and









You guys are being a little quieter this month.


----------



## PrayinFor12

Hey Girls!

I have very on-purpose not caught-up on the thread:

I've stayed off all the loss forums for 4 days now due to the fact that I've been freaking about my new baby - all the reminders of the bad stuff just weren't helping, yk?

True enough that I may be back, but during this first trimester, when it's so scary, just isn't the time. If there's one single time period where I should be able to IGNORE the bad possibilities, it's now!

I've been very intentional about getting hopeful. I have every new week of the first trimester marked on my calendar, I have a baby photo as our desktop for the specific week I'm in, I'm looking at maternity clothes and slings, I'm daydreaming about whether my mom'll be able to figure it out when she's here in a few weeks. I'm really digging in to the fun stuff and _believing_ I'll hold a baby soon.

Anyway, I want to thank every one of you for the support you've given me. My family just doesn't hold a candle to you guys.







Huge thank you's. I pray that I won't be back here for a long time - y'all know what I mean.

I won't be back to see any "bye bye" posts. I need to really focus on where I am right now. If any of you are so inclined, I do like PM's.

Many hugs to all you girls - and many bfp's,
Holly


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
seriously, you would think i'm bipolar or something because just when i feel a good mood coming on, the angry, hate, frustration, sadness start creeping back in.

Exactly. I used to be such a stable person - optimistic, happy, resilient. Now I feel those emotions - the anger, the weepiness, the cynicism - come creeping in all of the time. Sometimes I'll start the day out okay, but I feel myself deteriorate as the day progresses. By the evening I am sobbing on the floor. Other days I will wake up tense and anxious, using every ounce of energy I have just to be civil and not yell at the world. Then there are those moments when I think I am okay, but a pregnant women walks by and I lose it.

Tell me, will I ever be me again?


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Prayinfor12*: You do what you need to do. We support you 100%!! You are in a wonderful positive place and that's where you need to stay. Grow baby, grow!


----------



## rach03

I have good days and bad days as well, and some days I'll be in a great mood one minute and a crappy one the next. I think this whole journey has just been so full of different emotions that my mind and body still haven't caught up yet.

Finally...I'm not crampy today. I'm going to miss my 2 temps this weekend because we're going to my mom's house and I won't be waking up at normal time, so I might as well leave the thermometer here. I'll be 9DPO Monday and will probably waste a test. What the hell, they're only a buck. Why not?


----------



## xakana

*Katherine*, hooray for barf! Now try to keep your eating balanced







As exciting as m/s is for an early symptom, it gets old fast! ^_^

*apmama2myboo*--I'm sorry to welcome you and hope you aren't on this forum long!


----------



## Megan73

Welcome apmamatomyboo, I hope your stay here is short.

Katherine!







:


----------



## boobs4milk

well, i'm outta here. lots of BFP dust to all. natalie's bday is sunday, so i want to wish my baby a wonderful, happy, happy 2nd birthday!

love you all!!! wish me luck!


----------



## Sam05

Thanks to everyone who answered my acupuncture question. It's interesting to see the different problems people are having and the different herbs prescribed. I hope this stuff actually works. It's about my only hope right now.

I know I'm going to miss a ton of people here, and I apologize ahead of time, but here goes...

*Marelle*, I'm glad your doctor is really optimistic. I've got my fingers crossed for you on Monday.

*Katherine*, I'm so sorry about your grandfather. But OMG, I am so happy to hear that there's another person in the world who has to send her stash of tests to work with her husband to keep them from accidentally getting peed on at home. I admire your willpower holding out until 19DPO. And yay for puking!

*Rach*, *Meredyth*, and *ChesapeakeBorn*, sorry the holidays have you down. I'm just trying to focus once again on why I was happy not to be pregnant last Christmas - ILs and sobriety don't mix. That's about the only upside I can think of.

*Zona*, the limbo must be infuriating.

*Jen*, have an awesome Christmas present week!

*cagnew*, I know what you mean about wondering how you'll handle another one. Sometimes I have moments when DS won't listen to a thing I say and I feel relieved that I don't have a newborn to deal with too. And then I feel absolutely horrible and guilty for the baby I lost and like a terrible mother to the one I have.

AF is kicking my butt yet again. Ever since the miscarriage I've had the heaviest, clottiest, longest AFs of my life. Has anyone had increasingly heavy AFs months after a D&C? It's starting to freak me out a little, though my acupuncturist is working on it.


----------



## A Mothers Love

wow, so many ups and downs here.

yes, it seems my AF got heavier after my D&C.
I am still waiting for my first AF since my m/c. I take my last antibioyic pills on Sat. YAY!!! I will be glad that is over!!!
Anyone know how long it takes to get all that stuff out of my system after I have taken the last pill??? (keflex & Cipro)
I will need to see my MW again & do anothe HCG to make sure it has droped as much as she wants it to. I'm """suppose""" to wait till after my next AF to TTC....but part of me wants to jump right in after I take my last pill. ( like I said......ups & downs)


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me- i have some exciting news. when bill gets home from work tonight, he is all mine for 10 days!!! wooohooo!!! we can't afford to give each other gifts for christmas, so he took a whole week off of work (paid time off) and is stopping at the store tonight on his way home to buy OPK's. we are gonna lock ourselves in our bedroom and not come out until we are pregnant!

wow, what a nice present!!! Have fun!

DD was sick last night and up every freaking hour so no temping AGAIN for me this am. I'm almost about to give up this month.
On top on my normal vitamin routine, I am now taking 48(!)







pills a day. They are just these tiny little round pills but I totally feel like I have some horrible condition requiring extensive medication! But, nope, just gettin' ready to ttc.









(yeah, they totally changed the smilies all around. I'm confused! I hate change!)


----------



## momoftworedheads

Sam05-I am with you on the roten AF after loss-terrible this month! Hugs to you.

Jen(B4M)-What a WONDERFUL gift! That's priceless! Enjoy all the BDing and I hope you end up with a super Christmas Baby! Take care and enjoy Natalie's b-day.

Zona - With my 3rd son, my hcg was so high, it could not be detected on a HPT. I had to have a blood draw. I was 6 weeks pg. Did you do a blood draw yet? Hugs to you mama!

Katherine-Still pukey? Hope that this is your month!

Prayinfor12-I understand why you are staying away. I hope that you have a wonderful and beautiful 9 months! Please keep in touch. I guess we'll have to lurk in PAL or send you PM's. Take care!

To anyone new here- Huge







to all! I hope your time here is healing and that you find inner peace.

Goodnight!


----------



## labortrials

Oh man, it's been almost a MONTH since I last logged it. Sorry to have dropped so far off the wagon.

Today was the last day of the semester. Next week won't be too tough. Our benefit screening of "The Business of Being Born" is tomorrow. I'm nervous and excited to see what happens. The movie is good - maybe not as amazingly excellent as I had anticipated, but that's what hype will do!

Anyway, it's been a real tough month. I'm still really struggling with "what's next". I have an appointment with a midwife/herbalist on Thursday, and a follow-up (oh the scheduling woes) with the OB. I had mid-cycle bleeding this month. What does that mean? I had that the same cycle that I conceived the last pregnancy. Low progesterone?? And then what to make of the disagreement over progesterone therapy. Ugh, it's enough to drive me insane.

I'll try to be more regular with posting. Welcome to the new mommas. Howdy to the rest of you.

I'll be around,
Kimberly


----------



## mamatowill

Well I am taking the progesterone and I hate having really tender breasts cause I just think that I am pregnant. I did not have the really strong signs of ovulating this month so I am beginning to wonder if this month is a write off and I am wasting the 200 and some dollars of progesterone. I am leaving the country for a while at the end of the month and so I have to buy a few months worth and a time. If I am not pregnant this month I don't know what I am going to do since DH says it is too expensive to buy another round and I have only enough to cover two months if I am not pregnant this month.

I have my appt for the blood testing next Wed. They are being great about fitting me in while I am travelling. I don't know if I should hope for a no problem to show up or a problem to show up.


----------



## hannybanany

I have to stop in and vent to ya'll. I know you'll understand.

Another one of my friends is pregnant. She told me this morning. I am thrilled for her, but am sad at the same time. It's confusing to have both of these emotions at the same time...

I swear that everybody I know is pregnant. Ok, not everybody, but half of the moms I know... One close friend is due the day after I was due this month. Several moms in our playgroup are due within weeks of when I was due in February. It's so hard to be around these people and hear them talk about their babies







I want to be doing the same thing. I want to be happy and listen when they talk about their babies, not sad and leaving the room.

Anyway, I'm rambling... I just wish it could be my turn and stay my turn. I wish some friends could be more sensitive, and mostly I wish there wasn't a reason for them to have to be.

Thanks for listening









So, it was time for me to pee on an OPK and I had to go so bad I forgot to pee on the stick







I wasted that pee! Bummer.

be back later...


----------



## zonapellucida

I decided to pick up a Walmart special test this evening. Your postive energy resulted in a BF

*P!!!!!!!!!* Now I am extremely nervous. 1. becasue I have never taken so long to get a positive on a urine and 2. I just had a MC and I will never take being pg for granted again. I was doing a UC last time but I am calling an OB on Monday just because of the previous loss. I am afraid to be excited......


----------



## A Mothers Love

you must be soooooo super happy!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## fallriverfox

Hurray!!! Congratulations!


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

ZONA!!!!! NO WAY! This is wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Zona-Congrats to you! Doing the happy dance at my computer. You go girl! I had a BFP like that once-I was 6 weeks along and had a hcg of like 100,000 or something.
Best wishes and let us know how you make out with the OB!








s







s







s to you!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

Ohhhhhhhh Heidi!!! I'm so filled with happiness and love for you and your family right now!

Absolutely nothing but amazing and wonderful and *good* things for you for the next nine months!

(And don't worry about getting a + later, you probably just O'd a few days after you thought you did)


----------



## Carley

You all give me such hope. My DH & I were hoping for a baby so badly. Thank you all for the strength of your company during my trials.

A woman in our playgroup announced she is 16weeks with twins. I began to sob. I couldn't help it. I was so happy for her but so overwhelmed with sadness at the same time. I felt ashamed of my contageous sadness & am not sure if I can go again next week.

Was there a point for any of you when you knew you wanted to TTC again? Or do the nerves stick around? I feel traumatized, but my experience was trivial compared to those of you that have experienced several losses & keep on going. Will strength come with time or does throwing yourself back into it help?


----------



## jmo

*HEIDI!!!!!* YAY! I knew it, mama!!!!!





















I'm so happy for you. I totally get wanting to see an OB early on. I still want to do a homebirth next time, but I'm so seeing an OB during the first tri when I get pg again. Whatever will help you stay sane!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Anyway, it's been a real tough month. I'm still really struggling with "what's next". I have an appointment with a midwife/herbalist on Thursday, and a follow-up (oh the scheduling woes) with the OB. I had mid-cycle bleeding this month. What does that mean? I had that the same cycle that I conceived the last pregnancy. Low progesterone?? And then what to make of the disagreement over progesterone therapy. Ugh, it's enough to drive me insane.

Welcome back, *kimberly*. I was wondering where you disappeared to! I would guess mid-cycle bleeding may have something to do w/ low progesterone. I am still trying to make sense of all the info on progesterone therapy myself. Talk about conflicting information!







: Does yur OB have an opinion on it? Mine gave me the "very unlikely to help, no proven results" line. Who know? I think I might be leaning toward trying the subliguals, though. IF we can afford it. Gotta check on my insurance coverage.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
I have to stop in and vent to ya'll. I know you'll understand.
Another one of my friends is pregnant. She told me this morning. I am thrilled for her, but am sad at the same time. It's confusing to have both of these emotions at the same time...









This is so hard, mama. I have a friend who is pg right now and due right before my first m/c's due date. I have no advice. It just sucks to not be able to simply be happy for pg friends w/o all the "it should be me" stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 
Was there a point for any of you when you knew you wanted to TTC again? Or do the nerves stick around? I feel traumatized, but my experience was trivial compared to those of you that have experienced several losses & keep on going. Will strength come with time or does throwing yourself back into it help?

All losses suck, mama. Don't feel that your was trivial. It all hurts. Personally I wanted to ttc right after my first loss. We did and I lost that baby too. So now I'm feeling more hestitant and we're waiting 2 cycles. The nerves will always be there, but for me the best way to deal is just to dive right back in.


----------



## forsythia

Oh mamas...I am sorry for not keeping up...I am thinking of you all....

I see there are some new mamas with BFP's...Yay! and wishing you sticky vibes!

Lots of mama's in Our Thoughts...wishing you lots of love and support.

So is it okay if I ask if any of you are in the August DDC??? I have been so nervous to be excited about my pregnancy...I feel good about it and keep telling the baby to hold on...

my sciatica has been acting up and radiating some lower back pain...and some crappiness...Which my mw says is normal, but we scheduled an ultrasound to peek and see how things are doing...in about 10 days...

I am hoping to have some relief for the upcoming holidays as we aren't telling the family for a while and don't want to be on edge...

okay, I'm rambling...but I just wanted to know if anyone else is feeling this way...


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forsythia* 
Oh mamas...I am sorry for not keeping up...I am thinking of you all....

I see there are some new mamas with BFP's...Yay! and wishing you sticky vibes!

Lots of mama's in Our Thoughts...wishing you lots of love and support.

So is it okay if I ask if any of you are in the August DDC??? I have been so nervous to be excited about my pregnancy...I feel good about it and keep telling the baby to hold on...

my sciatica has been acting up and radiating some lower back pain...and some crappiness...Which my mw says is normal, but we scheduled an ultrasound to peek and see how things are doing...in about 10 days...

I am hoping to have some relief for the upcoming holidays as we aren't telling the family for a while and don't want to be on edge...

okay, I'm rambling...but I just wanted to know if anyone else is feeling this way...


I am up with a case of the nerves this morning. DD works out to be around Aug. 11. I am not telling anyone. I hadn't really shared my last pg, mostly because people think I am nuts, now there is a whole new reason. I don't know that i will relax at all for the next nine month. Every cramp I have been feeing I am convinced that I am losing the baby (now that I know what I have been feeing isn't pms) It is agonizing to feel this way and I've no idea how not to. It doesn't help that this dd is the same as my second loss years ago...


----------



## zonapellucida

GOOD MORNING!!

Thanks for al the cocngrats ladies. I don't know how I could get through without all of you


----------



## mamatowill

Congrats!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*zona!!* Hurray!!!! CONGRATS!!!!

*Carley* and *hannybanny*: Prior to when we began TTC in June and prior to my first m/c in July, I knew of only one person who was expecting. Since then, I have learned that 6 of my friends are pregnant. I knew some were TTC, but I didn't even know the others were TTC and the rest were accidents! My mother gives me a hard time because I distanced myself from these people for awhile - it was just too painful. And it still is painful - but I guess I can't stay away from them forever.

After my first m/c, I was ready to TTC again after the next cycle. But the trauma of the second m/c in October left me reeling. I am still not ready to try again, but I am getting there. I need to get my "emotional house in order", as one mama on this forum put it. I also want to ensure that the herbal supplements and intensive acupuncture have a chance to do their job. There are some days when I think, "Why not just throw caution to the wind? My odds of miscarrying again are lower now, so it probably wouldn't happen again". But I need to get all the test results back, need to let the herbs and needles do their thing, before I can relax and say "I have tried everything I can. The rest is up to fate." We will get there, mamas.


----------



## joshs_girl

Morning mamas - Heidi - your BFP still has me







from ear to ear.

But I have to share...I *knew* I was pregnant yesterday. I was at my knitting group, and my friend (who is, what's the best way to put it, not given to believing things that can't be seen) told me, I had a dream after Thanksgiving that we were at knitting group and you kept getting up to go pee and I told you to just go home, POAS, and you were pregnant. She said she and her mom both have had telling dreams in the past that turn out to be true.

And I've been thinking this whole cycle (more so than normal) that *I am pregnant*. So I stopped by the drugstore and tested, and BFN. Clear, stark, white. I was devastated.

Then last night, I had a dream that I had three +s on my bathroom sink waiting for Big Daddy to see when he got home from work. When I woke up and realized the dream wasn't true, I just started crying.

Which of course leaves me wondering if I am getting pregnant each cycle, but have a deficiency of some sort that is keeping the babies from implanting. And because my doctor is wanting me to wait to March, I won't be getting any answers any time soon. I'm just falling to pieces this morning mamas, and I know you know how I feel.

I'm off to Target now to get some last minute things for my FIN (yay holiday helpers!) but I'll be back with personals later.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, Kati. Big, big hugs. Such a heart-wrenching journey this can be. But you know, perhaps your BFP just hasn't showed up yet. You have done an amazing job preparing you body for this - the exercise, regulating your cycles - I just know you will be pregnant soon. But I still think you may be pregnant now - it just isn't showing up yet.... Keep you head up, sweetheart.


----------



## Sam05

Oh my goodness, *zona*! Congratulations!!!

*jmo*, 48 pills?!? I guess I'll stop complaining about my 7 now. Amazing the things we'll do to get a baby, huh?

Welcome back, *labortrials*.

*hannybanany*, *sigh* I totally get it. I hope it's your turn soon.

*Carley*, I wanted to TTC again right away but my doctor really wanted us to wait 2 cycles. I was kind of ready to blow that off until my acupuncturist wanted us to wait 3 cycles. I figured if western and Chinese medicine were telling me the same thing, I would wait. I'm mostly glad we did as those 2 months we weren't trying let me deal with focusing on the baby we lost instead of TTC. Now we're on cycle #5 trying and, hoo boy, I had no idea how stressful and horrible it would be. I almost miss the summer. Even though the loss was more raw, at least we weren't dealing with trying and not succeeding on top of it.

*forsythia*, good luck on the ultrasound in a few days!

*Katherine*, I'm so sorry you're hurting so much today. I think it's entirely possible that you are getting pregnant. I know our bodies can tell us these things, especially in dreams. But man, it's so hard when the pee sticks don't agree with the feelings. Big hugs to you.

I just started my ovulatory phase Chinese herbs. Precious Sea something or other, I think. I'm curious to see if I notice any difference but mostly I'm going to concentrate on the 10 or so good days of my cycle, between a hard AF and the torture of the 2WW.


----------



## zonapellucida

josh-girl







I went through over a week of BFN's!


----------



## fallriverfox

josh's_girl, aren't you still a little early for testing?


----------



## jmo

oh, *kati*, I'm so sorry you're having a hard time. How many dpo are you now? Is it possible it's just to early for a bfp?

*forsythia* - good luck at your u/s. Make sure to come back w/ an update!

I caught dd's cold and I'm cranky.







: But only cd 5 and af is long gone so that's nice!


----------



## rach03

I'm way behind after being gone all weekend.

*Zona*, congrats! I just knew it!









*Katherine*,







You know what? I had a dream last night that I was waiting in a doctor's office and they came out and told me the baby had a really strong heartbeat. I was pregnant! How crazy is that? Hoping your dreams come true very soon. Maybe it's just too early to test this cycle!


----------



## xakana

*joshs_girl* --I'm so sorry, that's so frustrating! I had a dream about taking a test to see if the m/c had finished and if I could try again, but it kept falling apart and I couldn't figure out how to use it and never got to read it, the night before last. I was glad when I woke up and frustrated, too.

*Zona*--congrats!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Zona- I know it is tough to be pregnant after a loss, just keep thinking, I'm ok, the baby is ok. And I feel good, everything is good. Think positive. You will have this baby in your arms in August! I know it!!!







s.

Katherine-(josh's girl) - I think you may be PG and just testing too early. Thinking of you and sending BFP vibes your way. I hope we see a BFP in a few days.

Carley-Welcome. Only you and your DP will know when you want to TTC again. For us, we were sad, but we want our family to grow and our next child will know that they had a sister before them. God just needed her in heaven. She is there with her Grammy to love her there while we still love her and miss her here. My MIL passed 7 years ago and now she has someone to play with in heaven. She adored her grandchildren while she was here.
I'll keep you in my prayers. Every person has their own time line.

Kimberly(labor trials) Welcome back! We missed you!!







s

To any one new-I am sorry you are here but know that this is the best place to share, grieve, heal and find peace. I thank God daily for these women and their love and hope they have shared with me. Losing my daughter was the worst experiece of my life, but having people who understand it has made it bearable.









Take care!
Jen


----------



## NullSet

I haven't been popping in very much lately but wanted to make sure everyone hasn't forgotten me! I'm not going to catch up with a bunch of personals because this thread is a daily checker. And If I don't check daily, then I'm out of luck and left behind.









Anyway, hugs to everyone and congrats to the +s.









I'm a little over 8 weeks now and so far so good. Still waiting to pass my two hurdles, 11 weeks and 40 weeks. The two times I've had babies die.







I've been having a bit of trouble with anxiety lately so I've been avoiding a lot of my usual internet stuff, or at least trying to limit it a bit. That seems to help some. Anyway, I wish you all peace and healing.


----------



## Parker'smommy

Hi Amy... keeping you in my heart as you go over those difficult hurdles. Hoping to send you calming vibes to release your anxiety.

Hey all.....I'm going to my PP appt. on Tuesday and my dh has to leave for New Mexico tomorrow and I have to go alone. I'm not happy, but I want to hurry up and get this all done with and get onto some testing so I'm not cancelling the appointment. I'm trying to make a list of questions so I won't forget. I am going to a new OB ( but the OB I saw when I found out I lost the baby) and I'm excited about meeting with her since she was very positive and told me she knew exactly what tests she wanted to run on me and stuff. Wish me luck...

Oh, and did you ladies see the pregnancy and infant loss ribbon in the smilies?? I just noticed it.....







: Thought I'd share it.....


----------



## rach03

*Amy*, thinking of you!









*Heather*, you've been in my thoughts as well. I'm sorry you have to go to your appointment alone. I hope testing reveals some answers for you










So I tested this morning and saw the trademark shadow line that I always see on the Dollar Tree tests.







Always inconclusive, guess I'll waste another one tomorrow. Good thing they're only a buck!


----------



## joshs_girl

BFN this morning and a temp drop....so I'm out this cycle.









Rach - hey a shadow line is a good start!







:

Amy -









Heather - GL today! I'm glad you have a doctor you like - that goes a long way!


----------



## rach03

Katherine,







I'm sorry your temp is going down.

LOL, I haven't seen the "good vibes" smilie before! Cracks me up!







Thanks for the good vibes! I'm not thinking this is my month...my temps are much lower, they usually go up around 98.4 or so by the end of the cycle.

I'm







: and will be that way until next spring!


----------



## countrybound

*ZONA* Congrats! I'm so very happy for you!!!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Amy- So glad you're still checking in on us. I am praying for you daily and you will be holding this baby in your arms come next summer. Hugs.

Katherine-Sorry your temp are going down. Still holding out hope for ya!

Rach-Wow, only 3 more days till you see the RE! That went really fast!! I hope you get a BFP later this week.

Hugs everyone! Have a great day.

Take care,
Jen


----------



## Sunshine4004

*Good Monday Morning Ladies! I have been lurking and skimming posts but this morning I took the time to get better caught up.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
Every cramp I have been feeing I am convinced that I am losing the baby (now that I know what I have been feeing isn't pms) It is agonizing to feel this way and I've no idea how not to.

*zona* - I could have written these same words.







I wish there was some way to make the fear go away but it is always lingering in the back of my mind.

*Katherine* - Sorry your temp went down







I really thought this was your month.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
LOL, I haven't seen the "good vibes" smilie before! Cracks me up!









*rach* - I hadn't seen this one yet either! I need to look through the new smilies. I do like the







: one because I feel like this is me constantly all winter.

*Marelle* - Good luck at your u/s today. Make sure to give us the updated good news when you get home.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Kati*: Sorry to hear about the temp dive. Big, big, big hugs to you.

*Amy*: Sending you calming vibes. I know that anxiety all too well and my heart hurts to think that anyone has to feel that way. You can do this!

Question about temping - do you have to do it at the EXACT same time every day? Or is it okay if there is a 30 minute difference from one day to the next?

I am loving the new smilies! So much fun!! This one cracks me up:







:


----------



## meredyth0315

*Heidi* Woohoo mama!!! I just knew you were!!! Wishing you a H&H9M!!!

*Katherine* Biggest hugs mama







And some flowers, too







:

*Amy* I've missed you around here!! But I'm glad you're gone, too







I know that you'll find that strength, you're just an amazing person. I wish you the best mama.

*Marelle* Hoping that you see that little baby today!!!! You're in my thoughts & prayers









*Heather* I hope you get going on some answers. Good luck at your appointment!!!

*Sam* That's a good philosiphy -wish I could adopt it!!!

*Carley* We wanted to try right away, but b/c of the ectopic and the treatment I had to wait 3 months. In the beginning I thought those 3 months would be forever, but here I am in December in my TWW. You guys will know when the time is right. Good luck to you!!!

I'm sorry if I missed anyone!! I was away from the computer all weekend, but you guys were in my thoughts, probably too much









Update on me: I drove an hour away from home to go pick up our new dog!!!! He's a springer spaniel, and is so sweet. I'll have to post a pic of him when I get home from work today. We had family over for Hanukkah yesterday and had a huge dinner with all the kids and my baby niece. It was so hard and I hate to say I stayed away in the beginning but then she reached for me and I just melted. It's not like she knows how much it hurts. It was tough but I made it. My temps are sorta wacky, but did go up a little, so we'll see what tomorrow brings. I'm starting to get the urge to POAS and I'm only 7DPO.... I'll never make it!!!!!!!


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 

Question about temping - do you have to do it at the EXACT same time every day? Or is it okay if there is a 30 minute difference from one day to the next?

I am loving the new smilies! So much fun!! This one cracks me up:







:


I think that if you have at least 3 hours of rest, that should be okay besides the same time everyday. I just started temping, so I'm not very official. I know that some of the pros will surely help you out on this!

I'm cracking up at the new smilies, too! They're just too cute!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

Thanks for the love mamas - It doesn't help that I'm getting sick too.

Chesa - For some people, they do have to temp at the exact same time every day - because even fifteen minutes can change their temps. For other people, just temping whenever they wake up (no matter what time) is good enough for them. Two cycles ago, I threw away my alarm clock and just started temping whenever I happen to wake up and it's worked for me. You just need to find what works best for you.

Oh, and I saw you have some questions about Vitex. I've been taking it off and on for a while so I might be able to answer some of your questions (none of which I can actually remember at this moment.)

Meredyth - Yay for your new puppy!








: And how hard this weekend must have been for you







- but you are right, it's not the sweet baby's fault.

I love the new smilies!







:


----------



## mamatowill

Ugh I hate this TWW. I keep looking for symptoms and while I am taking the progesterone I have some of the symptoms naturally. I am having more discharge but I don't know if it is from maybe being pregnant or from the progesterone. I have never really done the two week wait cause I never was really trying to get pregnant when I did get pregnant.


----------



## rach03

Hmmm...what do you think? It showed up within a few minutes, less than 5.









Picture Here!


----------



## christinespurlock

rach!!!!!!!!

Yes, and on your first month trying this time, with no medicine. Rock on little spirmies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hannybanany

Oooh, Rach, that looks like a real line to me!! Yay yay yay!

Quick question, should I call and RE? Or should I stick with my OB? Why do people go to REs? My OB ordered all the recurrent m/c testing, so what else could the RE do? Would I get more personalized care?


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
So I tested this morning and saw the trademark shadow line that I always see on the Dollar Tree tests.







Always inconclusive, guess I'll waste another one tomorrow. Good thing they're only a buck!









: I know what you mean about those $store tested. But still....keeping my fingers crossed for you! I can't believe your RE appt is this wk! Good luck.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
BFN this morning and a temp drop....so I'm out this cycle.

















That sucks, kati.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Question about temping - do you have to do it at the EXACT same time every day? Or is it okay if there is a 30 minute difference from one day to the next?

I was wondering about this too. I don't wake up until dd does and this varies a fair amount. I read in TCOYF that the average is like a tenth of a degree for every half hour later you sleep in. Now, I slept an hour later today and my temp was much lower than yesterday so







. I think I'm just going to take it whenever I wake up this month and if it's all wacky I may adjust next
month.

Hi *amy*!







We miss you! Sending lots of calming, happy baby vibes your way.


----------



## rach03

Gah! I'm trying to get a better picture but of course it has to be the cloudiest darkest yuckiest day here!

Hmm...that would explain why the margarita I was trying to choke down Friday night tasted so bad!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Hmmm...what do you think? It showed up within a few minutes, less than 5.









Picture Here!

Umm....I think your PREGNANT!!!!!!! WHOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!! It's totally a line.



































:














:














:


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Hmm...that would explain why the margarita I was trying to choke down Friday night tasted so bad!









And this ABSOLUTELY proves it! No need for more hpts! Margaritas NEVER taste bad!


----------



## rach03

Is this one better? ---> PIC

I'm not believing this, that's for sure.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Wow...how great!!!!! & how exciting!!!!! You must be soooo happy.
Congrats rach!!!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

There ARE 2 lines!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## rach03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
And this ABSOLUTELY proves it! No need for more hpts! Margaritas NEVER taste bad!









I KNOW right? My mom was like "I've never seen you not like a margarita, and we come here all the time. Are you pregnant?" I said I highly doubted it and she gave me the "raised mom eyebrow"


----------



## FiberLover

Rach!!!

YAY!

Totally pregnant.


----------



## xakana

*Katherine*--I still think it's too early to tell, but I am sorry about the temp dip, that bites.

*Rach*--Congratulations! That's darker than the line I got 12DPO!!

*Chesapeake*--I can never manage to test at the same time every day, so I do it when I get up and try to aim for when I've been asleep the longest. There are hours between my wake times, but I still manage to catch my O each month.


----------



## countrybound

Congrats *RACH*! I'm really happy for you!!!

Back from this mornings ultrasound. No change. I'll be getting a D&C on Wednesday morning. I'm really okay. I guess it's not our time for a second child. We won't be TTC for awhile. They want us to wait 2 cycles and they're sending in the tissue for genetic testing. I'll probably lurk but you wont see much posting from me.

Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## rach03

Oh Marelle, I am so sorry.







: Why does anyone have to go through this more than once? I've been thinking of you all day.

If you need to talk about the D&C or anything just PM me. I hope genetic testing reveals something for you and your physical recovery is quick.


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Hmmm...what do you think? It showed up within a few minutes, less than 5.









Picture Here!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Is this one better? ---> PIC

I'm not believing this, that's for sure.









*rach* - I think these are pretty obvious BFPs!!!!







: Congrats!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Back from this mornings ultrasound. No change. I'll be getting a D&C on Wednesday morning. I'm really okay. I guess it's not our time for a second child. We won't be TTC for awhile. They want us to wait 2 cycles and they're sending in the tissue for genetic testing. I'll probably lurk but you wont see much posting from me.

*Marelle* -







I am so sad for you that I actually started crying when I read your post. I was so sure everything was going to turn out okay. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Congrats *RACH*! I'm really happy for you!!!

Back from this mornings ultrasound. No change. I'll be getting a D&C on Wednesday morning. I'm really okay. I guess it's not our time for a second child. We won't be TTC for awhile. They want us to wait 2 cycles and they're sending in the tissue for genetic testing. I'll probably lurk but you wont see much posting from me.

Good luck to all of you ladies!

very sorry. I too hope you heal quickly..both body & heart.


----------



## fallriverfox

Marelle I'm so sorry.







I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## fallriverfox

Rach!




































Merry Christmas to you!!!!
















So, since you are 9dpo and I am 9dpo, tomorrow isn't to early for me to test?


----------



## momof2monkeys

Congrats Heidi and Rach!!!!!!!





















: I am so happy for you! I hope to be joining you soon.

Marelle, I am so sorry.







That is so unfair. I am so sad for you. I will be thinking of you on Wednesday.


----------



## Sam05

Oh my goodness, hellooooo Mr. Pink Line! Congratulations, *rach*!!!

*Marelle*, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Whittliz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Congrats *RACH*! I'm really happy for you!!!

Back from this mornings ultrasound. No change. I'll be getting a D&C on Wednesday morning. I'm really okay. I guess it's not our time for a second child. We won't be TTC for awhile. They want us to wait 2 cycles and they're sending in the tissue for genetic testing. I'll probably lurk but you wont see much posting from me.

Good luck to all of you ladies!

I'm so sorry.........there really isn't anything that I can say. The second time just made me numb, which I'm sure you're feeling. Take all the time you need, but don't give up.


----------



## joshs_girl

RACH - congrats to you mama! That is such a line!!








:







:







:







:







:

Marelle - oh honey, I am so very very very sorry. Like Rach, PM me if you want to talk D&C. Much love and many prayers to you


----------



## meredyth0315

: OMG Rach!!!! I am so happy for you!!!







:

*Marelle* I'm so, so sorry. I was so sure that everything was going to be okay. If you ever need anything at all, please please PM me. Sending you lots of hugs mama









I can't believe I'm so happy & sad at the same time for Rach & Marelle. You guys all have such an effect on my life, I just can't get over it. Hugs to everyone, I love having you guys in my life


----------



## rach03

Thanks everyone! Yall are the best.









I think I'm just going to wait until my RE appt on Thursday (which I am NOT cancelling because they will charge me $125 instead of a $20 copay to show up!) and see if they want to draw my beta and progesterone. If they don't, or if they want me to go back to my OB, then I'll just go over to their office (because they are like a block apart) and ask for the lab slips.

Do yall think it's okay to wait a couple days? Or would yall think I need to get the progesterone check now? I'd rather wait until Thursday but I'll call my OB tomorrow if I need to.


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Rach- Congrats!! That's definitely a positve test!! I am sending you all kinds of sticky healthy baby vibes! Let's make some summer babies together, huh?

Marelle- I am so sorry! I really had my hopes up for you and that baby. I wish there was something I could do.

Everyone-

Maybe it is just me, and because I'm so nervous about losing another pg, but it's hard for me to come into the P & B L forum. Seeing the mc announcments is just keeping mine so fresh in my mind. I want to stay here and encourage everyone, but I also feel like I need to retreat from the pain.

I've been on the progesterone for almost a week and my emotions are all over the place. I keep finding myself irratated when i see someone state that their 7-10 wk loss was a boy or girl, because how can they know that early unless they get genetic testing? It makes me wish I knew if my babies were boys or girls. My mom actually had the balls to say "maybe the ones you keep losing are girls. Maybe you can only carry boys."

That just stabs my heart. It's the not knowing what happened that hurts. The fear that it might happen again. The resolve that I can not do this again. If this one goes, I am done. I just can't keep putting my family thru this.

I went in for another hcg level check this morning and will get the results tomorrow. If it is looking good, I am thinking that I will join the DIA board and step away from here.

I wish the best to everyone in their healing, keeping the hope and to those that move on.


----------



## meredyth0315

*rach* I think I would wait, too. And you'll be in with a specialist, certainly awesome timing with the resceduling of your appt!! Funny how things work out like that. I know I said it earlier, but I am just so happy for you









*Deborah* You do what you need to do mama. It's awful when the words that hurt the most come from family. But you know what, you will do this, and you will be holding a beautiful baby in 9 months. Remember we're all here rooting for you & baby!!!


----------



## rach03

Deborah,







We're all thinking of you! I'm sorry that people have to say such stupid things sometimes. Summer babies sound great to me!


----------



## joshs_girl

Rach - you seem to have a really good relationship with your doctor - so I'd call her and let her know the situation. Chances are, she'll just tell you to wait. I just wouldn't want to do anything to jeopardize that relationship with her. But I definitely also think you need to keep your RE appointment too.


----------



## xakana

*Marelle*--I'm so sorry!







:

*Everyone*--sorry if this is dumb (how else will I learn but to ask) but what's an RE?


----------



## rach03

Well, considering I just found out she's retiring to be a stay at home mom (she's 7 months pregnant with #2) I bet she doesn't care where I go, and they might not even let me see her. Her last day is sometime next week.

She yelled at me (nicely) last time for testing too early, so maybe I better wait for the RE on Thursday.


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh and Deborah - is it time for you to move to the BFP list?


----------



## joshs_girl

Well scratch what I said then!









Xak - and RE is a reproductive endocrinologist - someone who their only job is to get you pregnant! You see them when you've moved beyond the help of a regular OB and generally only see them until you are 9 or 10 weeks pregnant.


----------



## rach03

xakana, RE stands for reproductive endocrinologist...a fertility specialist.









eta: LOL Katherine...yeah, I think I might just end up staying with one of the RE's partner OB's since I have to switch anyway.


----------



## Olerica

I have made it through this entire thread. I miscarried my first last Wednesday at 9.5 weeks. It was tough, but I feel pretty ok.

I was wondering though, how soon till I can start trying again? My Midwife said that this cycle is typically very fertile for people - so when does that start? Should I be tracking my O dates and DTD round that time or wait for my next AF? I suppose in the end that it doesn't matter... I like DTD with DH and I've no anxiety about trying to concieve so soon (I guess I'm lucky).

I'm not great about temp charting... how would you recommend getting started?

*XAKANA:* RE is reproductive endocrinologist.


----------



## zonapellucida

congratulationstions Rachel!!!!!!!!! (doing the happy dance!!)

coountrybound


----------



## meredyth0315

*Olerica* So sorry for your loss mama







You can start trying whenever you feel ready. My 1st cycle was almost 60 days after my loss. Fertility Friend is a great free place to chart and keeps track of everything for you. Plus you'll get these neat tutorials in your email called charting your way to conception or something like that. I just started this cycle, and I feel so much more in control of things. I take my temp when I wake up under my arm usually, and that's it. I know it sounds silly, but I actually O'd and I swear it's b/c I started charting. I use just a regular digital thermometer, with the memory function. Good luck & you've found a great place to be!!!


----------



## NullSet

A quick hug for *Marelle*,







I'm so sorry sweetie.









And thanks for all the good thoughts *everyone*, just taking one day at a time.









Congrats *Rachel* on your BFP! That's fantastic.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Rach-CONGRATS!!!!! Woo Hoo! This has been the month for BFPs! Have a happy and healthy 9 months. Enjoy your super baby!!

Olerica-Welcome to the group. It is a great group here.







s to you!

Deborah-You need to do what is best for you. Sometimes the people closest to us tend to hurt us even when they don't realize it. My Mom has never even acknowledged this loss. Two in a row is tough, I'm there with you.







s to you. Keeping you in thought and prayer.

Marelle-My thoughts and prayers are with you.







s mama. Please take care.

Jen


----------



## rach03

Super ba-by! I love it. Everyone here needs a super baby.









Thanks you guys. I'm going to take another test in the AM to see if I get a stronger line.


----------



## labortrials

*Zona* - I hear ya on the "every twinge" thing. Just try to reassure yourself as much as possible that those twinges are usually normal. I'm excited for you.

*JMO* - thanks for the response. I meet with the OB on Friday and a CPM/herbalist on Thursday. The midwife thinks it sounds like low prog is my problem. I don't know what the OB will say . . . Sublinguals? Tell me more!

*Katherine* - big hug! I know what it's like to "know".

*Sam05* - thanks for the welcome back!

*Jen* - I missed you gals too. I was just OVERWHELMED and needed to survive the end of the semester nutsoness.

*Amy* - I totally understand. You gotta do what you gotta do, and sometimes even the most supportive environments (like this thread) can increase anxiety depending on what else is going on. See ya around.

*Chesapeake* - that is a funny smile. "energy" LOL!

Me, I'm







:

*Meredyth* - oh I'm so jealous. Our bestest dog EVER was a springer. I miss him so much.

*Rach* - that totally looks like a BFP to me!









*Marelle* - I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself!

*Deborah* - see my comment above to Amy. It's hard to see so many losses and women in so much pain. I *hear* you. I think that was an awful thing for your mom to say.









RE question - so even though I have NO TROUBLE getting pregnant, maybe it'd be a good idea to see a RE instead of an OB for early pregnancy???

Ok, goin' to get my DD and then make some dinner.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Back from this mornings ultrasound. No change. I'll be getting a D&C on Wednesday morning. I'm really okay. I guess it's not our time for a second child. We won't be TTC for awhile. They want us to wait 2 cycles and they're sending in the tissue for genetic testing. I'll probably lurk but you wont see much posting from me.
Good luck to all of you ladies!

oh, marelle, I am so so so sorry, mama.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
So, since you are 9dpo and I am 9dpo, tomorrow isn't to early for me to test?

um, yeah, break out the hpts, girl!

*deborah* - totally understand. You do whatever you need to do.

welcome *olerica*! Sorry for your loss. It's tough decision knowing when to ttc again. After my first m/c we dove right back in w/o waiting for af. I lost that baby too and now I'm waiting 2 cycles before ttc again.

*rach* If it will make you feel better to call the dr tomorrow for a prog level check, I'd do it. I think waiting until the RE appt would probably be fine, but just do whatever is going to make you feel the least amount of stress. I'm so freaking happy for you, mama!!!

*kimberly* - I read that sublinguals are a really good way to take prog supplements b/c it goes straight to the bloodstream. I'm STILL waiting for the OB to call me back about the blood test for clotting disorders and I'm going to ask him then if he can prescribe them. I think they are less expensive then the vag suppositories, too.


----------



## rach03

Thanks again guys. It just doesn't seem real, I don't think it will until I get a darker line or some beta results, whichever comes first!









Okay, the new smilies are cracking me up.







:







:







:







:

LOL, and the one Katherine discovered:







: To everyone! Intended to be good vibes, but it kinda looks like I'm trying to laser you all or something.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*RACH*!!! I'm over the moon happy for you. Wahoo! Sending lots of sticky baby vibes your way. Oh, and I think I would call your RE's office first thing tomorrow and request a progesterone level check. Just to be on the safe side.

*Marelle*: My heart is breaking for you. No one should have to go through this again. No one.

*hanny*: An RE has much more training and insight as to why pregnancies fail. Their job is to determine if there is a problem, get to the bottom of it, and try to correct it. An OB can order recurrent loss testing, but they do not have the same level of experience with recurrent losses as an RE, so they may not be ordering all of the necessary tests. Really, I am just using my RE as a diagnostician. In other words, he ordered every possible test, then I'll take that knowledge and go back to my ND and acupuncturist for homeopathic/herbal treatment. But if I wanted him to, he could try and "fix" me with Western medicine. So I guess going to an RE is really a different experience with each person.

*olerica*: When to TTC again is a tough question to answer. After my first m/c, we waited just 1 cycle then got right back to TTC. We got pregnant immediately, but I lost that baby too. I am still traumatized from that loss. I am just not ready to TTC again until I know that I have done everything in my power to diagnosis the problem and try to amend it. Hugs and best wishes to you. I am sorry you are here, but glad you found us.

*Kimberly*: I have no trouble getting pregnant, either. Just trouble _staying_ pregnant. Yet, my OB referred me to an RE who thinks that there is a problem that is causing the pregnancies to fail.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MySunflowerBoys* 
Maybe it is just me, and because I'm so nervous about losing another pg, but it's hard for me to come into the P & B L forum. Seeing the mc announcments is just keeping mine so fresh in my mind. I want to stay here and encourage everyone, but I also feel like I need to retreat from the pain...

Yes. This is why I felt that placing this thread as a subforum _outside_ of the Pregnancy and Birth Loss folder would be most appropriate. But I know it can be difficult to arrange that...


----------



## heatherh

*zona* - congrats!






























*joshs_girl* -
















*apecaut*!

*rach* - congrats!














:














:

*countrybound* - I'm so, so sorry







:

Welcome, *Olerica*.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Yes. This is why I felt that placing this thread as a subforum _outside_ of the Pregnancy and Birth Loss folder would be most appropriate. But I know it can be difficult to arrange that...

I, too am having some issues with having to go through the P&L forum. I'm just trying my best to ignore the other posts, but I find myself caught up in them every once in awhile.


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Thanks for understanding, everyone. I couldn't ask for a better group of supporters to share this experience with.









We are being slammed with an ice storm tonight & of course i am worried that my DR won't be able to give me the lab results tomorrow instead of worrying about whether or not the power lines will go down.

All the schools, courthouse, etc are closed for tomorrow. My youngest son is sick & I had to take him in today before the office closed bc they said none of the drs are coming in tomorrow at the Peds office. *just breathe and wait, right?*


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
LOL, and the one Katherine discovered:







: To everyone! Intended to be good vibes, but it kinda looks like I'm trying to laser you all or something.









Oh, I thought it was someone puking water.









JMO - oh, thanks for the info. I'll ask the OB about it Friday.

Chesapeake - can you talk about what they think might be wrong? Not that it's terribly likely that we'd be suffering from the same problem, but it'd be helpful if you don't mind sharing. You can always e me at labortrials at gmail dot com if that's better for you.

Deborah - hope the ice isn't a big problem for you tomorrow.








: It's going to be bitter a$$ cold here tomorrow. I think DH will go to work late in the morning since it'll be so cold. I have a fairly light day thank the Lord.

:yawning: Kimberly


----------



## Carley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MySunflowerBoys* 
Thanks for understanding, everyone. I couldn't ask for a better group of supporters to share this experience with.









We are being slammed with an ice storm tonight & of course i am worried that my DR won't be able to give me the lab results tomorrow instead of worrying about whether or not the power lines will go down.

All the schools, courthouse, etc are closed for tomorrow. My youngest son is sick & I had to take him in today before the office closed bc they said none of the drs are coming in tomorrow at the Peds office. *just breathe and wait, right?*

I just wanted to say how incredibly beautiful you are. I watched a few of your montages of your boys & read your beautiful blog... I am just in awe of you. You are so deserving, momma. I hope the sun comes out to warm you. Wishing you the very best.


----------



## Carley

I am having a hard time today. Part of the time I feel like if I could only get pregnant right now I'd be happy, but I know that's not true. The other half of the time I'm telling myself to get over it & focus on what I have, a beautiful daughter & family.

I realized today that I have a lot more going on than I acknowlege. Earlier I sat & watched Barney with my daughter while I mindlessly ate an entire batch of sugar cookies. My stomach aches, & I know it's because my heart aches so much. I just haven't found that medium between greiving and healing. I feel polarity. I'm either "over it" & keeping busy with DD or buried so completely under it that I don't know if my body will ever feel normal again.

I hope that this thread does get relocated, you deserve to have a clean space, & I hope someday I will find it again & leave this misery behind me.

I'm sending all of you the best most amazing vibes ever.


----------



## joshs_girl

Morning Ladies...

Rach - is that line any darker this morning?

My temp jumped way up this morning, but I'm really sick, so I think it's just a fever.

*For those of you who sometimes are bothered by coming to this thread....just subscribe to the thread and it will show up in your user control panel and you can link to the thread directly and so avoid having to come through the forums for it.*

Carley - that medium you are searching for, it will find you. That's one of the things I really had to learn - I'm such a go-getter kind of person, go make things happen for myself, that it was incredibly hard to learn to just sit back and let things happen to me naturally. One of the best things I have found for myself is to write letters to my boys. It's hard - I cry and cry when I write them, but when I'm done, I feel cleansed and closer to them and a little bit more healed. I know that as long as I always have this connection to them, it will always help me.


----------



## rach03

Good morning! I just tested again, and the line showed up in less than a minute this time. It's a little bit darker than yesterday's.

Crazy!


----------



## rach03

Katherine, I'm holding out hope for you until AF shows.


----------



## zonapellucida

duplicate


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Katherine, I'm holding out hope for you until AF shows.









ditto!!

And I think you can save the rest of your tests Rach,







I am sure it is a BFP









Deborah, when did you get your BFP? I missed it!

Who is next???????

welcome to the new members, may your stay be short!


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I was wondering though, how soon till I can start trying again? My Midwife said that this cycle is typically very fertile for people - so when does that start? Should I be tracking my O dates and DTD round that time or wait for my next AF? I suppose in the end that it doesn't matter... I like DTD with DH and I've no anxiety about trying to concieve so soon (I guess I'm lucky).

I'm not great about temp charting... how would you recommend getting started?

*Olerica* - I had a D&E and at my 2-week follow-up my OB told DH and I we could start TTC right away. We did and about 2 weeks later I o'ed and we caught the egg. I am now almost 9 weeks pregnant. We saw the HB at 7 weeks and all looked good so far. As for temping I recommend you check out FertilityFriend.com. It has a tutorial and you can also chart your temps there for free.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
LOL, and the one Katherine discovered:







: To everyone! Intended to be good vibes, but it kinda looks like I'm trying to laser you all or something.









*rach* -







I agree that one looks funny. It reminded me of a witch casting a spell or something.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I, too am having some issues with having to go through the P&L forum. I'm just trying my best to ignore the other posts, but I find myself caught up in them every once in awhile.

*Heather* - I like to check in on you ladies once a day but I have to try to make myself ignore the other threads. They tend to give me extreme anxiety of what could happen to this baby after I spend so much energy giving myself positive thoughts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Good morning! I just tested again, and the line showed up in less than a minute this time. It's a little bit darker than yesterday's.

*rach* - YAY!!!! I think you can trust the BFP now and stop testing


----------



## fallriverfox

I POAS this morning, BFN! And there was 2-3 inches of snow to drive through to get to work. Bah Humbug.







:


----------



## meredyth0315

That's lousy *fallriverfox*!! Boo hiss









I stopped at the $ Tree last night after a board meeting to pick up dog bowls... and maybe a pg test or 2 or 5... and they were completely out!!! I was so mad at first, but then I said I'm only 8DPO today so it's probably a little too early and would just be BFN. So much for waiting for 19DPO - I'm such a caver







I guess someone's looking out for me. Now if I can just get past CVS and the digitals.... It's really neat b/c DH is in training to be a store manager for CVS so all I can think of is **discount** on all my TTC needs & hopefully baby needs, too









*Katherine* I think I'm ready to jinx myself and move to *waiting to know*, I'm 8DPO today, and trying not to dwell on it...


----------



## Sam05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 
I am having a hard time today. Part of the time I feel like if I could only get pregnant right now I'd be happy, but I know that's not true. The other half of the time I'm telling myself to get over it & focus on what I have, a beautiful daughter & family.

Yep. I've been there. Most of the time I still am there. I made it through this summer thinking that everything would be better once I was pregnant and I expected to get pregnant right away. And I didn't, I'm not. But in some ways I think it's a good thing. Like *Katherine*, I'm a fixer. This is the first thing I haven't been able to fix, that I just have to be with and accept. It sucks, but it has to be a good thing in the end, right? I have to think that it will make me a better, more grounded, more compassionate person. And I know what you mean about focusing on the beautiful family you do have. I can hardly bring myself to pray for another baby because every time I try, I'm so overwhelmed with gratitude for my son. That's got to be good too, right? To acknowledge the incredible gifts that I do have.

*fallriverfox*, sorry about the BFN.

*Rach*, yay for more lines!


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Foxy









Meredyth - I moved you. And I've given up on the dollar store test - just because mine is always out of them!

Rach - pic please!


----------



## rach03

Okay here we go...today's test is on the bottom, you can see how the line got a little darker!

PIC HERE


----------



## fallriverfox

That's a pretty nice line Rach!


----------



## cagnew

CONGRATS RACH!!!!



































:bgbo unce









CONGRATS ZONA!!! I can't remember if I already said that... here's some veggies anyway-



















































joshs_girl: I am sorry you are sick! I hope you get better and your high temp isn't due to illness.









countrybound: I am heartbroken for you.









meredyth and frf: Keeping my fingers crossed for you guys!









I have given up this cycle. I am on CD30 and I haven't O'd. I haven't O'd in the four months since my mc. DH has asked me not to use OPK's anymore b/c he said they are a waste of money. He is probably right. I have a horrible feeling that I will not be O'ing for a long time or without help. Maybe the PCOS diagnosis was right after all. Maybe my first two pregnancies were just flukes and I happened to get lucky.

I wish I could forget it all. I wish I didn't want to be pg so badly. I wish seeing my pg firends - and pg strangers- didn't make me feel so sad. Sorry to be such a downer....








:


----------



## Megan73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
I'm not believing this, that's for sure.









Congratulations, Rach!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
I'll probably lurk but you wont see much posting from me.









Marelle, I'm so sorry for your loss.



MySunflowerBoys said:


> I keep finding myself irratated when i see someone state that their 7-10 wk loss was a boy or girl, because how can they know that early unless they get genetic testing? It makes me wish I knew if my babies were boys or girls. /QUOTE]
> 
> I wish I knew if my second baby was a girl or boy, too. I wish I knew why that little one couldn't still be with us. At least with Georgia I knew what went wrong and is so, so unlikely to ever happen again.
> Good luck to you, mama.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fallriverfox*
> I POAS this morning, BFN! And there was 2-3 inches of snow to drive through to get to work. Bah Humbug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Hang on, mama. I know you'll get that BFP. Stay warm!


----------



## rach03

Corrie, I am so sorry you aren't ovulating.







Have they offered you any PCOS meds to help with regulating your cycles?

Thanks again for the congrats everyone. I am SO crampy. I've been crampy every time I've been pregnant (hard to believe this is the 4th go round!) but I still don't like it. Away with you, cramps! *ZAP*







: LOL, it's a multi-purpose smilie.


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 

I have given up this cycle. I am on CD30 and I haven't O'd. I haven't O'd in the four months since my mc. DH has asked me not to use OPK's anymore b/c he said they are a waste of money. He is probably right. I have a horrible feeling that I will not be O'ing for a long time or without help. Maybe the PCOS diagnosis was right after all. Maybe my first two pregnancies were just flukes and I happened to get lucky.

I wish I could forget it all. I wish I didn't want to be pg so badly. I wish seeing my pg firends - and pg strangers- didn't make me feel so sad. Sorry to be such a downer....








:

Oh Corrie, I can relate to you on every level, I really, really can. I honestly believe my 2 pregnancies were flukes, but I call the boys miracles b/c I never in a million years thought I would be pregnant as I have NEVER been regular with my cycles. I had my period twice each year for as long as I can remember. I saw a midwife earlier this year who first diagnosed me with PCOS and she gave me Yaz to try and regulate my periods. Well, I"m moody enough without the use of artificial hormones, so I politely declined. What worked best for me was losing weight, and it was only 18 lbs, but enough to make my cycle kick back in and I actually started having my period every 2 months instead of every 6. 3 months later I got pregnant again, but now I'm here. I feel so much the same as you, like every pg woman I see is like a stab, or the most undeserving person is pg and I'm not, and it all seems so unbearable. But it's getting better. I'm so happy for all my new friends here, wishing I could join them, but their fears will be mine when I get pg again, so we all have our battles and all we can do is be strong & be there for each other.
You're not a downer, just wanting to be a mommy again, and there's nothing wrong in that wanting. Big hugs to you mama, we'll all get through it


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
I wish I knew if my second baby was a girl or boy, too. I wish I knew why that little one couldn't still be with us. At least with Georgia I knew what went wrong and is so, so unlikely to ever happen again.

*Megan* - I wish I knew too. I think it was a boy just because that is what I felt but I will never know for sure. I also wish I knew what caused my m/c. If I knew specifically what caused it I would make sure I didn't do that again so I could be sure to keep this baby safe. I wish I had so many answers that I can never get.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
What worked best for me was losing weight, and it was only 18 lbs, but enough to make my cycle kick back in and I actually started having my period every 2 months instead of every 6.

I experienced this too. I reduced my overall fat intake and upped my protein (from veg sources, fish and turkey) and I think that this really contributed to my getting pregnant.

I think that I am experiencing mild depression. Food just doens't interest me much and then I'm really HUNGRY. ( I suppose I should explain that I'm a foodie).

I've decided to try again right away. I'm 37 and I'm not sure how much time I have left.

I'm so happy for those who have turned up pregnant! Let me celebrate with you!


----------



## joshs_girl

Corrie - I am so sorry mama, you don't need this struggle on top of everything else! But I'm with Meredyth. I went from being regular to putting on too much weight and going super wacky. In just six weeks of working out, I've completely regulated myself. And I also have to say the exercise healed my mind as much as it healed my body.

And I'm with the rest of you...I wish I had more answers. I wish we got testing with every loss, without having to push for it. I wish I knew that my boys were boys and not just a mother's instinct. I wish I knew if it was my fever that caused the m/c (something that won't repeat) or if it was low progesterone levels that I have some control over.

Mostly though, I just wish this didn't happen in the first place.


----------



## joshs_girl

Olerica - good for you for trying again! I think most of us have found that there is no medical reason to wait after your first loss - it's really just your own emotional decision. I know for myself that trying again was another step in the healing process.


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Hey guys, our city got hit pretty hard with the ice storm. We've been out of power since 3 am. Hanging out at dh's office all day with the kids. not so fun. It sounds like we won't get power back today. Catch up later.


----------



## boobs4milk

sending hugs to marelle. you are in my heart today...

and congrats to rach and heidi. share the love!

btw, that good vibes smiley looks like it is shooting,er, um, spermies!

ok, back to bd our legs off!!!


----------



## rach03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
btw, that good vibes smiley looks like it is shooting,er, um, spermies!

ok, back to bd our legs off!!!

LOL, uh...we know what's on your mind!







Go sperm, go! Go sperm, go!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MySunflowerBoys* 
Hey guys, our city got hit pretty hard with the ice storm. We've been out of power since 3 am. Hanging out at dh's office all day with the kids. not so fun. It sounds like we won't get power back today. Catch up later.

Stay safe! I hope you get power back very soon.

To all of you wishing for answers







I agree with Katherine, it would be better if we didn't have to go through any of this at all.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
I POAS this morning, BFN! And there was 2-3 inches of snow to drive through to get to work. Bah Humbug.







:









:sorry, mama. maybe it's just too early, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I have given up this cycle. I am on CD30 and I haven't O'd. I haven't O'd in the four months since my mc. DH has asked me not to use OPK's anymore b/c he said they are a waste of money. He is probably right. I have a horrible feeling that I will not be O'ing for a long time or without help. Maybe the PCOS diagnosis was right after all. Maybe my first two pregnancies were just flukes and I happened to get lucky.







:

sorry you're not o'ing.







What does your dr suggest for treating pcos?

*rach* - those are some lovely lines!!!!! what did you decide to do about checking your prog?


----------



## rach03

Jmo, I'm just going to wait until Thursday. Both of my losses were 8 weeks into my pregnancy, so 2 days doesn't bother me right now. If the RE doesn't want to order the blood tests I'll just drive right over to my OB on Thursday and ask the nurse for the lab slips.


----------



## Parker'smommy

COngrat on the bfp Rach!!! I'm thrilled for you.

I went to my PP appt.with my NEW OB and we went over some stuff and did an u/s and my uterus is clear so that is good. She ordered a bunch of bloodwork for me. She is looking at clotting problems right now. I asked her about hormone levels and progesterone levels and she feels that it isn't that because usually woman go OFF the progesterone at 12 weeks because the placenta starts taking over then and my losses have been at 20 and 17 weeks. She says if these tests come back negative then we'll proceed to other things, checking mine and dh's chromosomes last as she feels with two healthy and uneventful pregnancies she doesn't think that is it. She asked me if I wanted to get pregnant again and I just said I wasn't sure and that i wanted to make an educated decsion about it all. And she said that she would try and help me with that.

Oh, and we discussed the possibility that I didn't miscarry in May. My hormone level was just a 30 and I felt that it was a possibility that it was leftover from my 20 week loss in Feb. and my Ob at the time had dismissed it right away. I bled like a regular period, no clots, nothing. She said that it is a possibility, but of course, there is no way to know for sure, then or now.


----------



## heatherh

I'm sorry about the BFN, *fallriverfox*









*cagnew* -







I often worry that my pg was a fluke, too. It scares me a lot but I try to not let it get to me too much. Most likely if we managed to get pg once, we can do it again! Sometimes things just take time - way too much if you ask me.

*joshs_girl*, what are you doing complaining about WARM WEATHER!? I'm over here freezing to death (OK, it's not that cold - but it feels like it!) and *MySunflowerBoys* doesn't even have power. Quit yer whining!







I am so, so jealous.

*B4M* - good to see you come up for air! Hope those spermies are doing their job.









*Parker'smommy* - it sounds like you've got a good doctor there. Hopefully she can uncover useful information for you guys.

Seriously, freezing over here. I'm such a cold weather wuss.







: We're still trying to figure out what to do for Christmas. At most we'll have a low key dinner with just a few people. Ugg. I'm just not into it this year.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Chesapeake - can you talk about what they think might be wrong? Not that it's terribly likely that we'd be suffering from the same problem, but it'd be helpful if you don't mind sharing. You can always e me at labortrials at gmail dot com if that's better for you.

Sure *Kimberly*. Everyone is different, but I hope that sharing our experiences and knowledge here will prevent further heartache for others....

Between my RE and my OB, they have run 23 different tests including autoimmune, clotting, hormone, and chromosomal analysis for DH and I. I am still awaiting the results from the last batch, but they think they have a hunch as to what is going on and it is related to my long cycles (autoimmune tests seem normal despite having a strong family history of autoimmune disease). I have been ovulating at around CD 20 at the earliest. We think that this ovulation is not in sync with the uterine lining. So in other words: we are getting pregnant, but when the embryo goes to implant, the lining is not hospitable so it cannot develop the proper support system to survive for long. The latest tests will tell us if this is really happening. If it is, they want to try and sync up ovulation with the right time in my cycle for a happy endometrium by using Clomid. However, I feel like that is just a band-aid for me. There seems to be an overall endocrine imbalance here that is affecting my whole system (I am also quite underweight, yet unable to gain). And I do not think that forcing my ovaries to ovulate at a certain time with Clomid will be correcting the true problem. It may result in a pregnancy that goes wrong later on, which is what happened with my DD (although I wasn't on Clomid). For this reason, I have begun intensive acupuncture and herbal treatment. I will continue to eat whole, organic foods as I always have. I am trying to find balance within my entire system. In doing so, I hope to also balance my emotional and spiritual state which was left traumatized by the last m/c.

So, that was probably way more info than you needed. I apologize if it was. But if you would like more info, let me know and I would be happy to send it your way.

*Rach*: Yay!! That line IS darker!

*Corrie*: Oh, you are NOT a downer. That is what we are here for! I too struggle with seeing my now 8 pregnant friends, not to mention all the other random pregnant women. This Sunday, I had to sit through 3 hours of one friend's account of TTC and getting a BFP and watching the u/s and feeling the baby and how "oh, this time next year we'll have an 8 month old!" And she knows we have lost 2 babies since July. Sometimes, it is just so cruel.


----------



## meredyth0315

Well, here are some pics of our new puppy. A couple found him wandering the streets in Jacksonville (2 hrs away!) and placed an ad online that he was for free, so I said WTH and made arrangements to meet him with the boys. Needless to say we fell in love with him, he's a Springer Spaniel. His new name is James P. Sullivan or Sully for short.... we've watched Monsters Inc a couple times









http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=Sully004.jpg

http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=Sully003.jpg

http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/q...t=Sully006.jpg


----------



## labortrials

Chesapeake - I met my midwife/herbalist for the first time this weekend at a birth-related event. Today we talked on the phone, and I told her that I didn't expect the blood tests to find anything conclusive but that I suspect either thyroid or adrenal problem. She said that she would also suspect endocrine issues based on how I look. I don't have the long cycles that you do. Do have a family history of auto-immune disease. This midwife said that these problems that crop up in the 20s and 30s may reflect imbalances from CHILDHOOD, so when I see her on Thursday I should expect a fairly extensive history inquisition. I'll let you know what she says. Hug to ya!

Meredyth - oo, puppy pics. I'll have to have a peek. DH&I want a pup so bad. We think our lab is lonely. I miss my springer spaniel so much, sniff sniff. Maybe Santa will bring us a pup after New Year's?!

Parker's Mom - I'm glad you're at least a step closer to understanding what your issue might be.

Rachel - it's TOTALLY darker, and I'm sure it's darker IRL too.

Ok gals. I'm tired of the blonde hair I've had for the 35 (well, in January) years I've been alive. I'm trying a copper look. Sitting with stinky dye all over my head. Then I'll wash & stuff and do some hi-lights. Wish me luck. My lack of blonde hair might be enough to ruin my mother's Christmas.


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 

Meredyth - oo, puppy pics. I'll have to have a peek. DH&I want a pup so bad. We think our lab is lonely. I miss my springer spaniel so much, sniff sniff. Maybe Santa will bring us a pup after New Year's?!

Ok gals. I'm tired of the blonde hair I've had for the 35 (well, in January) years I've been alive. I'm trying a copper look. Sitting with stinky dye all over my head. Then I'll wash & stuff and do some hi-lights. Wish me luck. My lack of blonde hair might be enough to ruin my mother's Christmas.

OMG Kimberly - I just washed the dye out of mine!!! Too funny, my work party is tomorrow and I just needed something different. Hope it all turns out awesome


----------



## labortrials

Hilarious. We should post pics. I just finished the highlights. Hahahaa!!


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Hilarious. We should post pics. I just finished the highlights. Hahahaa!!

Oh please!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Jmo, I'm just going to wait until Thursday. Both of my losses were 8 weeks into my pregnancy, so 2 days doesn't bother me right now. If the RE doesn't want to order the blood tests I'll just drive right over to my OB on Thursday and ask the nurse for the lab slips.

Sounds like a good plan. Good luck on Thurs!!

*Heather* (parker's mom), your new OB sounds great. It's always nice to have a solid plan in place.

*meredyth* sully is soooo cute! Who could resist that face?

I wanna see pics of the new hair, girls!!!


----------



## mamatowill

Rach- Congrats on the BFP.

I go today to have my blood drawn to start testing for clotting disorders, etc. I have tried testing but I keep getting a BFN but I am only 10 DPO today so it is still a little early. I am frustrated cause I am not really getting many symptoms of early pregnancy and the ones I am could be because of the progesterone supplementation. I am frustrated about that cause if I am not pregnant then it feels like that I am just wasting the progesterone this month. We are moving to another country in a few weeks and my DH has said I can not buy anymore progesterone here due to the expense but I don't want to run around in a foreign country to try and get it. What if the dr won't prescribe it for me? Also I think my pneumonia is coming back for the third time since September. I am just tired of everything and I am really questioning whether I want to be pregnant.


----------



## boobs4milk

heather (parker'smom)- hoping you get good news and some answers!

meredyth and kimberly- PICS, please. oh, and welcome back, kimberly!

momtowill-







s

frf- so sorry about the bfn...holding onto hope for you!

meredyth- that puppy is so cute!

heatherh-







: i've been thinking of you and hoping that this is your month!

me: i *THINK* this is it...everything looks good for O today. we've got to run errands this a.m. and then we are gonna get naked and stay that way. is it terrible that natalie is watching WAYYYY more t.v. than normal LOL!








s all around, ladies! see ya later!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Meredyth*: Cute pics! I am currently on the waiting list to adopt an English Springer Spaniel! I grew up with a Welsh Springer Spaniel, who was the most amazing dog one could ever imagine (in my humble opinion







). I submitted an application to the Welshie rescue group, but so few of these dogs are abandoned or relinquished that I think I will be waiting a lifetime. English Springers are so similar (just a bit more energetic). I really hope we can bring one home!

*b4m*: You are cracking me up! Have fun girl!!

*mamatowill*:







, mama. I'd bet if you showed your new doctor a copy of your medical records, he would prescribe the progesterone for you. It would seem silly to deny you access to a medication that you were on previously! I hope you aren't getting sick again. I'm sure the move is stressful. Can you take some time to pamper and nurture yourself?

*Kimberly*: GL at your appointment on Thursday. I hope you get some answers!

Oh, and I want to see hair pics too! He, he!


----------



## meredyth0315

I will definitely post pics when I get home from work! This will be a busy afternoon - leave work, get my SIL who's going with me to the party since DH has to work, take DH to work, take the boys to either mom or MIL house, then go to a stuffy yacht club for the party. I'm soo not a yacht club kind of gal









So, I'm 10 DPO today and my temp went up, so I've got my hopes up thinking maybe this is it. I'm not testing until Saturday and if it's - I'm testing again on the 22nd.

*Chesapeake* Got my fingers crossed for you guys & the pup!!! Sully decided to run out of the house and down the street this morning, so I think I've got a good idea how we ended up with him







Although a big part of me feels guilty b/c what if some little one is missing their puppy now? The family that took him in off the street said they posted signs in about 8 neighborhoods, and they think someone moved and just let him out. I just dwell on things too much!!!

*Jen* I'm laughing so hard with your posts!! Get outta here and DTD









*mamatowill* I agree with Chesapeake, I'm sure a new doc will prescribe it for you, and maybe have some ideas that are different from the US? I hope you get to feeling better and that your pneumonia stays away. My Jacob always turns so quick to pneumonia, he has it 2-3 times a year. Hugs mama









*jmo* He is so sweet, and like velcro. I saw him & Liam just staring out the window watching me leave, thinking, well he wasn't exactly the baby I was looking for but he seems to like me enough


----------



## rach03

I want to see pics of you ladies' pretty hair, too!









*Mamatowill*,







I'm sure they will give you progesterone. And it will probably be cheaper!

*boobs4milk*, you go girl! I can't be totally naked any more, it's too cold. (Yes you northern people can laugh at me...it's cold in Texas when we hit 60!)

*meredyth*, what a cute puppy! And I love the name! I hope he fits right in with your family.

*Parker'smommy*, it sounds like you found a great doctor. Hoping that the tests reveal something easily fixable!

My RE appointment is tomorrow...yay!


----------



## joshs_girl

I'm so miserable with this ick/funk that I have.

I finally broke down this morning and decided I needed medicine. My temp has been climbing upward the past two days, and I just didn't know if was from being sick or being pregnant. So I tested, and it was BFN. So I'm drugged up and hoping it will help me get through the day.


----------



## rach03

Katherine,







I'm sorry about the BFN and I hope the meds kick in and you feel better soon.


----------



## A Mothers Love

wow, this thread moves fast!!!
I just got my AF so I can start TTC again......YAY!!!!!!!
(I was wondering when it was ever going to start)
I'm kinda bummed I was on antibiotics for so long, or I could have tried sooner. I hear you are more fertile after a m/c...but this is the way it is I suppose.
Well....I was just kinda excited & wanted to share my update. I read a lot more than I post on here. I don't know squat about charts and all, but I enjoy the support and all on here.


----------



## rach03

A Mothers Love, yay for AF! We hope you don't have to try too long. If you want to give charting a try, we can always answer questions


----------



## A Mothers Love

Thank you..


----------



## Sam05

Oh, that's just dandy. I'm on CD 8, gearing up for the BD fest and now I'm getting a yeast infection. Just calling my OB's office to ask them to call in a prescription has left me shaky and upset. Really not what I needed right now. Last cycle was the sinus infection from hell and now this. I feel like my body has turned on me.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 
Oh, that's just dandy. I'm on CD 8, gearing up for the BD fest and now I'm getting a yeast infection. Just calling my OB's office to ask them to call in a prescription has left me shaky and upset. Really not what I needed right now. Last cycle was the sinus infection from hell and now this. I feel like my body has turned on me.

sorry, no fun!!! Hope you get better real soon. the timing stinks!!


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Hey hey! Checking in again. Still staying at the inlaws, no power at home yet. Got some FABULOUS news today! My hcg level at 4 wks 2 days was 964! Woo hoo! A week prior it was 46, so I am feeling happy about my little bakin' turkey!

Thanks for all of the kind comments, I wish I had time to catch up, but my lil guy is napping upstairs & no baby monitor. Gotta run up so I can hear him if he wakes.

*Josh's Girl-* I am officailly moving to the BFP list and going to jump into DIA when we get back home. Thanks everyone!


----------



## rach03

Oh *Sam*, what terrible timing for a yeast infection. I am so bad about getting those, I have them a few times a year and they are so hard to get rid of.

*MySunflowerBoys*, that's a great number! I'm hoping to get a beta tomorrow, but probably won't have the results back until Friday (I hope!)

I took another test just for the heck of it, and it was even darker than yesterday's. Guess that means the HCG is increasing which is a good thing.


----------



## Olerica

Sunshine4004 said:


> *Olerica* - I had a D&E and at my 2-week follow-up my OB told DH and I we could start TTC right away. We did and about 2 weeks later I o'ed and we caught the egg. I am now almost 9 weeks pregnant. We saw the HB at 7 weeks and all looked good so far. As for temping I recommend you check out FertilityFriend.com. It has a tutorial and you can also chart your temps there for free.
> 
> Thanks so much! I'm checking out Fertility Friend. I had charted temps for a while about 4 years ago, but I kinda stopped because it was confusing. I think that the tutorial will be a big help.
> 
> I do appreciate each of the women who answered with their experiences. I'm new to MDC and don't quite get how to multi quote.


----------



## Olerica

*My Sunflower Boys:* Good for you! I'm so glad that you are staying with us during your pregnancy. It's quite the moralle boost!

Good for all of the rest of the BFP's!!!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me: i *THINK* this is it...everything looks good for O today. we've got to run errands this a.m. and then we are gonna get naked and stay that way. is it terrible that natalie is watching WAYYYY more t.v. than normal LOL!

No, not terrible at all!! I'm sure her new sibling will surely make up for it!







Have fun!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
I just got my AF so I can start TTC again......YAY!!!!!!!

Congrat!!! I was soooo happy when I got af back too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 
Oh, that's just dandy. I'm on CD 8, gearing up for the BD fest and now I'm getting a yeast infection. Just calling my OB's office to ask them to call in a prescription has left me shaky and upset. Really not what I needed right now. Last cycle was the sinus infection from hell and now this. I feel like my body has turned on me.









That sucks, sam. I hope you feel better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MySunflowerBoys* 
Hey hey! Checking in again. Still staying at the inlaws, no power at home yet. Got some FABULOUS news today! My hcg level at 4 wks 2 days was 964! Woo hoo! A week prior it was 46, so I am feeling happy about my little bakin' turkey!

YAY!!!!!







What great #'s!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Rach(rach03) Good luck tomorrow at the RE! Keep us posted.

Jen (B4M) Your posts are cracking me up. Go spermies go! Sending you lots of O vibes. This has got to be your month!!!







s

Deborah-Hope that you have power back and that it warms up! I hate cold too.







:

Kimberly and meredyth-can you please post pics of your new hair?

Katherine-I hope you feel better soon!







s!

The week of BDing begins tonight. I am PRAYING for a Christmas super baby here!

Would you go see your OB when you're about to O? I have an appt, but I think I will call him and reschedule it for after the holidays.

I may lurk for the next few days but not be on much.

Please take care!

Jen


----------



## christinespurlock

Okay I'm going to sneek in here just to say hi. You guys are hard to stay away from. I heard the heartbeat with the doppler today! I'm almost at 11 weeks. There was a time where I was not sure I'd even make it this far again.

It's so nice seeing so many bfp's Great numbers Deborah! What a wonderful start.

And Rach I hope your appt goes well tomorrow. Pop into the PAL to say hi whenever your ready.

Alright I'll go back to lurking again.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Rach(rach03) Good luck tomorrow at the RE! Keep us posted.

Jen (B4M) Your posts are cracking me up. Go spermies go! Sending you lots of O vibes. This has got to be your month!!!







s

Deborah-Hope that you have power back and that it warms up! I hate cold too.







:

Kimberly and meredyth-can you please post pics of your new hair?

Katherine-I hope you feel better soon!







s!

The week of BDing begins tonight. I am PRAYING for a Christmas super baby here!

Would you go see your OB when you're about to O? I have an appt, but I think I will call him and reschedule it for after the holidays.

I may lurk for the next few days but not be on much.

Please take care!

Jen

Happy lurking & have fun doing what you do!!!!


----------



## countrybound

I'm back from my D&C.

Everything went well, I'm in a little more pain then last time. They gave me percocet though so yeah.. I feel kinda good right now.

When they did the last ultrasound today, they noticed that I started growing abnormal tissue around the yoke sac. It looked like two more yoke sacs were starting to grow. They think it might be a molar pregnancy. We should know for sure in about two to three weeks when the results get back.

Molar pregnancy is kinda scary. I guess it can spread like cancer. They said that if my levels don't go down they'd have to do Chemotherapy. Yeah... crazy huh? Well hopefully the levels will go down and no more abnormal growth spreads.

Oh and the Dr. said she was 100% sure that there was no baby, they went and looked through all the tissue. That made me feel better.

wanted to give you all a heads up, and let you know I'm okay.


----------



## heatherh

*christinespurlock* -









Lots and lots of hugs *countrybound*.


----------



## Mamato2

Christine - I just wanted to pop in and say congrats! I can't believe you are almost 11 wks! I am so so happy for you.

I am still not ttc, can't get to the place where I could go through this again. I am going to start trying progesterone and if that helps my pms and gives me some confidence then I will start thinking about it again.








countrybound, I hope everything heals up great and the results come back soon.

Hoping all the best for everyone else right now waiting to know or waiting to O







:


----------



## rach03

*Christine*, that's great! I'll pop over soon









*Countrybound*,







Molar pregnancy is scary, but very easily treated. Especially when it's caught so very early. They had to check mine for partial molar since the baby had 3 sets of chromosomes. Hoping everything comes back fine and that your pain subsides soon.

I'll be sure to update yall when I get back from the RE tomorrow.


----------



## A Mothers Love

countrybound, hugs to you, prayers for the best

rach...looking forward to your update!!








hugs ~n~prayers for all that need them!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Marelle*:







Glad to hear that you are doing okay and didn't have any complications. But I am so sad that you had to go through that.

*Rach*: GL tomorrow! Can't wait to hear about your appointment! Something tells me that this little one of yours is here to stay....









*Kati*: I hope you are feeling better soon!!


----------



## chels_c2000

Congrats Heidi and Rach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:

I have been MIA for the past few days. DH and I went to Chicago for our anniversary. We had a great time and hopefully made a baby!!!!







Even though it was a great trip, my car broke down and my mom broke her arm (she was our dogs babysitter for the trip). So as soon as I got home last night, I left to help my Mom. She had to have surgery to reconstruct her elbow. I am now back and I am in crazy Christmas mode. Hopefully this will help me keep my mind off the 2WW. I am going to test on the 20th. If my cycle is the same as before my m/c then that will be the day that I af should start. I really hope this one ends in a BFP.









Ok here is what I think are my pregnancy symptoms already.

One sore boob (I don't know why only one).








Really hungry today.







:


----------



## rach03

ChesapeakeBorn, I sure hope so!


----------



## fallriverfox

Christine, I'm glad everything is going so well!

Marelle,







, I hope you heal up quickly

Rach, I hope your appointment goes well!

Me, I'm spotting lightly so I think AF is on her way.







:


----------



## Olerica

Marelle - I'm so sorry that you had to go through that. What a difficult day. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## zoie2013

Hi ladies! I've missed you all. I've taken some time off because I was feeling really down as Rowan's due date approaches. It's hysterical that the hair-dyeing and puppy love is occurring amongst us. I was so bummed out yesterday that I bought red dye, pregnancy tests, and picked up a flyer for the boxer rescue league. I fully intended to use them all, but got too tired. Woke this morning and thought, wth, I'll test even though it's too soon. So, now my hair's still blonde and we're still canine-less. I casually glanced at the test while brushing my teeth and holy cow! BFP!





















:


----------



## fallriverfox

Congratulations zoie!

































































And a







for me! Lucky top of the page!


----------



## Olerica

OMG Zoie!!! How awesome. Guess you are going to continue to be a blonde, right? Fun Doing the happy dance for you! Lots of sticky dust!







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## labortrials

Pictures - oh man, I look like crud tonight, so no WAY. But I'll get some up tomorrow, promise. I got lots of compliments. It's wierd though, I guess because my hair is SO BLONDE it wouldn't take the color as evenly as I would have liked. And the color isn't as vibrant as if I had gone to a salon . . . but I can't afford that right now.

Well, it looks like I'll start charting tomorrow. I got AF today. I think I only had a 26 day cycle this month. Not good.









So, *Mother's Love* we're cycle buds, it looks like. I don't think we'll ttc this month just cuz either (1) I'd get prego and not be able to maintain the preg (2) if we were blessed with a healthy pregnancy, the timing would be SO AWFUL for my job! LoL!

*Sam*, that so sucks about the yeast. Last time I got pregnant, I got pregnant in spite of a UTI and then a yeast infection from the depths of hell. Owie zowie. So, it does happen . . .

*Marelle*, I'm glad you're healing. Sorry to hear that it might have been a molar pregnancy. Do keep us posted.

Congrats *Zoie*! Great news!!!

I have an appointment with the herbalist/midwife in the am. I'll try and post something tomorrow night, but I have finals all afternoon then straight to a party. Whee!


----------



## chels_c2000

Congrats Zoie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmo

*ZOIE* Congrats, mama!!!!!







:

*marelle*-







so sorry, mama. I hope your healing goes smoothly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christinespurlock* 
Okay I'm going to sneek in here just to say hi. You guys are hard to stay away from. I heard the heartbeat with the doppler today! I'm almost at 11 weeks. There was a time where I was not sure I'd even make it this far again.

oh, christine, how wonderful!!!! I was just thinking today that you must be almost thru your first tri. I bet that hb was a wonderful sound!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Ok here is what I think are my pregnancy symptoms already.
One sore boob (I don't know why only one).








Really hungry today.







:









sorry, I'm laughing at the one sore boob. Sounds like you and dh had a nice trip.....hope you were sucessful in babymaking!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Well, it looks like I'll start charting tomorrow. I got AF today. I think I only had a 26 day cycle this month. Not good.

I know it totally sucks to have such a short cycle, but if you do have a luteal phase defect there are a lot of ways to work on that...which I'm sure your mw/herbalist will tell you. So, it could be kinda good to have that be the issue, iykwim, since there are things you could do about it. Does that make sense?

*rach* - good luck, tomorrow, girl!


----------



## heatherh

Woo hoo, *zoie2013*!


----------



## rach03

Zoie, congrats!!!







:







:







:

Good morning guys! I'm excited about my RE appointment and getting a beta and progesterone check done. I'll let yall know how it goes.

Also, I have decided to stop temping. It's freaking







: as all get out in our house (yes I am a big fat baby, I live in Texas, and I'm freezing!). I woke up so cold this morning that I knew my body temp would be off, so I didn't even bother. Bye-bye thermometer, for a very very long time!







: *ZAP*


----------



## meredyth0315

Congrats *zoie*!!!! Woohoo







:







:

*rach* Wishing you a good RE appointment today. Please let us know how it goes as soon as you can!!!

*christine* I'm so happy for you guys!!!

*marelle* I'm so sorry. I wish you much peace & healing mama









*chels* Sounds like your trip was awesome! Yay for one boob pain









*sam* Hope you get over the infection quickly, so sorry mama









Okay guys, here's my new dark red hair... in fact it's so dark, you can't even tell it's red









http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q...erehair007.jpg

My temp is staying a little bit higher for me, so I may cave and test tomorrow morning, but am so afraid to see a BFN. You guys know how I'm feeling







:


----------



## joshs_girl

Congrats Zoie!

Oh Marelle









Mere - you are so cute!

GL today Rach!


----------



## labortrials

Meredyth - I can tell it's red. Looks GOOD. Hoping for a BFP for you!

JMO - thanks for the reply, girlie. It indeed was a 26 day cycle.







'Course it's possible that my bod is just not back to normal from the m/c??

My hair - well, it's losing the color already . . . like I looked at it last night and noticed these splotches where my blonde hair was showing through. Geezum. So I redyed the stuff that didn't hold the color. No telling how effed up it is now, LoL! I'll get a pic of it, promise.

TTYL!


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 

Mere - you are so cute!



Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Meredyth - I can tell it's red. Looks GOOD. Hoping for a BFP for you!

My hair - well, it's losing the color already . . . like I looked at it last night and noticed these splotches where my blonde hair was showing through. Geezum. So I redyed the stuff that didn't hold the color. No telling how effed up it is now, LoL! I'll get a pic of it, promise.

TTYL!

Thanks so much guys







I always worry about how it will come out, like if the top of my ears & hairline are going to be dyed


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoie2013* 
Hi ladies! I've missed you all. I've taken some time off because I was feeling really down as Rowan's due date approaches. It's hysterical that the hair-dyeing and puppy love is occurring amongst us. I was so bummed out yesterday that I bought red dye, pregnancy tests, and picked up a flyer for the boxer rescue league. I fully intended to use them all, but got too tired. Woke this morning and thought, wth, I'll test even though it's too soon. So, now my hair's still blonde and we're still canine-less. I casually glanced at the test while brushing my teeth and holy cow! BFP!





















:

That is SO GREAT!!! Hooooray!!! What an exciting time for you!!!

labotrials...yay!! a cycle bud. DH & I were just talking. we can TTC this cycle on Christmas







or try to wait till next month & baby's EDD would be on our anniversary(that would be so neat) making a baby that was made on Christmas sounds neat too.....time will tell. I'm not sure if cycles go back to normal right away after a m/c????? My AF is really light right now.

Happy Day to all of you.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 

Okay guys, here's my new dark red hair... in fact it's so dark, you can't even tell it's red









http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q...erehair007.jpg

My temp is staying a little bit higher for me, so I may cave and test tomorrow morning, but am so afraid to see a BFN. You guys know how I'm feeling







:

I just looked at your hair. You are Beautiful, the color really brings out your eyes....very nice


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
I'm not sure if cycles go back to normal right away after a m/c????? My AF is really light right now.

Happy Day to all of you.


My first cycle was about 59 days and I didn't ovulate, but I was wacky to begin with. I think for some women the first post m/c cycle is a little different than a regular period would be. But my 2nd cycle has been normal, I actually O'd, and am waiting to test. HTH


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
I just looked at your hair. You are Beautiful, the color really brings out your eyes....very nice









Aww I love you guys


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Also, I have decided to stop temping. It's freaking







: as all get out in our house (yes I am a big fat baby, I live in Texas, and I'm freezing!). I woke up so cold this morning that I knew my body temp would be off, so I didn't even bother. Bye-bye thermometer, for a very very long time!







: *ZAP*

Goodbye and good riddance to rach's thermometer!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
JMO - thanks for the reply, girlie. It indeed was a 26 day cycle.







'Course it's possible that my bod is just not back to normal from the m/c??

Totally possible. Sorry the hair isn't cooperating!

*meredyth* LOVE the hair, girl! You look so cute!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 

So, *Mother's Love* we're cycle buds, it looks like. I don't think we'll ttc this month just cuz either (1) I'd get prego and not be able to maintain the preg (2) if we were blessed with a healthy pregnancy, the timing would be SO AWFUL for my job! LoL!

sorry that I don't know this.....But why would you not be able to maintain a pregnancy right now?


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Goodbye and good riddance to rach's thermometer!!

*meredyth* LOVE the hair, girl! You look so cute!!

I second the notion at rach's thermometer!

Thanks J, it means alot!!!


----------



## rach03

*Meredyth*, I love your hair!

*Labortrials*, I'm so sorry AF showed.









Well ladies, I'm back! What a difference this office is from my OB's office. These people move FAST! The RE wanted to check my progesterone, so they drew the blood right there and called a courier to come get it. Such a difference from "Oh, we'll call you in a few days when the results come back." Wow! He's also testing me for a few of the clotting disorders that can be tested for while pregnant. He also agreed that my XX female loss in February might have been my tissue and not baby's, so *Heaven Forbid* if this pregnancy fails he will be doing a genetic workup on DH and I. I could have had 2 triploidy pregnancies this year.

Also, very interesting...I am borderline NOT immune to Rubella! How scary is that? I was vaccinated as a child, and my OB's office wrote "immune" on my charts, but when the RE looked at the actual number he said it was "very low end of normal" and if I weren't pregnant already he'd immunize me. I'm supposed to pay close attention to friends and family and avoid anyone who may have measles or rubella. Eek! Luckily I've never known anyone who actually had measles or rubella.

He wants to do an ultrasound in 2 weeks to check for a heartbeat, so I guess that will be right after Christmas sometime. Also, no beta check right now...he said (and I agreed) that the early betas mean nothing with me since my pregnancies make it until the baby has a heartbeat. He has no doubt that my numbers are doubling right now, and said I probably don't need the stress of more numbers. So I'm okay with no beta numbers to analyze!

So in summary (cause that was hella long!) I really liked the RE and the way they do things there. They do not mess around, and he was so much more thorough than an OB. Like with the Rubella thing...nobody ever looked at the actual number and though "Hmm...that's too close for comfort, let's fix that." He's also going to get the actual film from my HSG and look at that himself.

I'm impressed. Now I'm waiting on the call to find out how much my copay is. I hope the lady I talked to with my insurance didn't lie to me when she said I was covered until a diagnosis of infertility was made!


----------



## meredyth0315

Oh rach that's awesome you're so happy with the RE!!!! It's so reassuring when they're proactive. I'm so happy for you!!!!

And thanks


----------



## A Mothers Love

rach, glad you had a fast visit. This may make all the difference in the world for you!! Let's hope so!!!! It sounds like they are on top of things for you, so this may be the dr. you needed all along.....Yay!!!


----------



## rach03

The RE just called and my progesterone is 21, which is good! I have to go back next Thursday to get it checked again.

He also said he already picked up the film of my HSG (I'm telling you, this office is quick!) and he saw an area he was concerned with that may be scarring from DS's birth or a polyp. Nothing we can do about that now, but he's going to take a closer look when he does the ultrasound in 2 weeks.

I think it's really crazy that he is finding all this stuff that no one ever saw before. That HSG was in March and I was told it was completely normal. I'm kind of irritated with my OB now. Polyps, scarring, rubella immunity all missed?







:


----------



## slgt

Rach - just dropping in to say CONGRATULATIONS! I've been lurking periodically -







:to you!


----------



## jmo

*rach* so glad the appt went well. The RE sounds GREAT!!! It's so nice to have a hcp who is on top of things, huh? I'd probably be a little ticked at the OB for missing those things too.

I just picked up 6 more boxes of herbs from my acupuncturist today. 4 boxes are the ones I start taking after I get a bfp. If all works out I'm thinking that will be the first week in Feb.







: (that's guessing I'll O right on time and have a completely normal cycle next month....not too much to ask, right???)


----------



## 2happymamas

DW and I went to the RE today to come up with a game plan for trying again. He said he wants to do about the same thing as before (clomid, hcg trigger, ultrasound, and iui), with two exceptions. 1) Dose of clomid is increased to 100 mg. 2) He wants me to start taking progesterone starting four days after the IUI.

He said that blighted ovums are usually the result of "a problem with the egg." When I had the ultrasound for the cycle I conceived, I only had one mature egg. It was 19x21, one egg was 14x15, and some very small eggs. He said that he would have expected for me to have more than one mature egg with 50mg. (no known fertility problems in the past). Therefore, he is increasing the Clomid and adding progesterone.

Here's the thing. Before DW, I had several long-term male partners, very rarely used protection, and never got pregnant. I did not get pregnant when we did an ICI at home (and the timing was really, really great!). The only time I ever conceived was when I took the clomid.

Could I be releasing immature eggs? Could that be why I never got pregnant with my male partners? Or when we inseminated at home?

Does the clomid help to mature the eggs? The RE did seem surpised that only one egg was mature with 50mg. and seemed to think that the cause for the blighted ovum was a "problem with my egg."

Do you think this is a good game plan? Would increasing the Clomid increase the chances of the eggs completely maturing, thereby increasing the chances of having a baby?

I was also surprised he wanted me to take progesterone because my level was almost 27 only 14 days after the insemination in which I got pregnant.....


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 

Could I be releasing immature eggs? Could that be why I never got pregnant with my male partners? Or when we inseminated at home?

Does the clomid help to mature the eggs? The RE did seem surpised that only one egg was mature with 50mg. and seemed to think that the cause for the blighted ovum was a "problem with my egg."

Do you think this is a good game plan? Would increasing the Clomid increase the chances of the eggs completely maturing, thereby increasing the chances of having a baby?

I was also surprised he wanted me to take progesterone because my level was almost 27 only 14 days after the insemination in which I got pregnant.....

I'm so glad you & DW have a starting game plan and good visit. It does sound like the immature egg theory is quite possible. The 100mg of Clomid may be enough to kick start, but does that dosage increase your risk of the triploidy? You may want to ask rach03 about this b/c she's just recently gone through it and is so knowledgable. Hugs to both of you









*JMO* No, it's not too much to ask at all. You so deserve it!!! I know that your BFP is coming!!!!

*rach* Yay for good progesterone!!! I'm so happy that you're getting answers in a better time fashion than with your OB!

Update on me: I totally caved and bought a 3 pack of Equate tests and will waste one in the morning... but at least it's payday







I was shocked to see that I had pink tinged CM, so I'm praying that was implantation. Please please please August baby, come on!!!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*rach*! I am thrilled your appointment went well. I was thinking of you all day. That doctor is really on the ball. My RE found a few things that my OB had missed too. I think they are trained to evaluate these things more closely. Oh, and if it makes you feel any better - I was not at all immune to rubella during my pregnancy with DD, despite having been immunized as a child. The doctor then said that he sees that alot with women in my cohort (late 20s) and thinks that the vaccines given then were not as effective.

*jmo*: Mind if I ask what your herb regimen is? You can pm me if you want...

*2happymamas*: So glad you have a TTC plan! I wish I could answer all of your questions. I'd like to know the answers myself!

*zoie*: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## rach03

*Slgt*, thanks! Good to see you!









*jmo*, good luck with your herbs! Hoping for your first week of Feb BFP!

*2happymamas*, So glad the RE has a gameplan for you. Clomid does give you bigger healthier eggs, so that's a good thing. It also makes your corpus luteum cyst stronger and makes it put out more progesterone, at least it did for me. The risk of triploidy that Meredyth mentioned was something I found while researching after my last miscarriage. There was a study that showed women on Clomid had a 2x greater risk of triploidy pregnancy. Tons of women have perfectly healthy babies on Clomid everyday, though...so I just happened to be one of the bad luck ones.

*meredyth*, yay for test wasting! Awaiting the results!

*ChesapeakeBorn*, good to know that seems to be a common thing. I'm in my mid/late 20's as well (26 1/2). I'm definitely less worried about the Rubella than I am the scarring or polyps or whatever was on my HSG film that didn't get caught. Hopefully the ultrasound will show that baby decided to implant on the complete opposite side from that!

*Me* - I woke up with a huge sore Bartholin gland cyst! BOOO! Have you guys ever had one of those? They hurt like hell. I get them once every couple of months.







:


----------



## meredyth0315

*Chesapeake* I wanted to sk you first b/c you had mentioned being on a waiting list for a pup. We had to take Jacob to his Ped yesterday since he could barely catch his breath. He doesn't have any infection thank goodness, but it turns out he is highly allergic to Sully







I was going to look up a springer spaniel rescue, but wanted to see if you may want to adopt him? PM me if you're interested









*rach* What kind of cyst is that? Hope you get to feeling better









Me: I did waste my test this morning and it was BFN, but I expected it to be so I'm good today and the urge is gone. I'll retest next Saturday the 22nd (19DPO) which was my original plan anyway. The pink tinged CM is gone, but last night I had some AF like cramping. Does that sound like implantation maybe? It's funny how I've never been so aware of my body and it's wonderful & nervewracking at the same time!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, *meredyth* - I am so so sorry to hear that your DS is allergic to Sully!! Thank you so much for thinking of me. Unfortunately, we are in Maryland - quite a ways from Florida! There should be a southeast springer rescue though. The one up here is wonderful. I am just so sad for you guys, but I am sure he will find a happy home through the rescue organization. Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## rach03

Meredyth, *TMI warning* Bartholin glands are on either side of the vaginal opening, they provide lubrication. They will painlessly swell up sometimes, but sometimes they get infected which mine seems to have done. OUCH! I hope it goes away on it's own, if not I guess I'll be calling my OB's office next week. I'm thinking the RE doesn't do cyst lancing.


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, *meredyth* - I am so so sorry to hear that your DS is allergic to Sully!! Thank you so much for thinking of me. Unfortunately, we are in Maryland - quite a ways from Florida! There should be a southeast springer rescue though. The one up here is wonderful. I am just so sad for you guys, but I am sure he will find a happy home through the rescue organization. Hope you get your BFP soon!

Jacob is so sad, I am, too. But I won't have him getting allergy shots or put him on meds constantly, so I think this is probably our best & most logical course. I'm waiting for a response from the rescue. Thanks, I'm hoping for next weekend, it will be perfect, no work and I'll actually get to relax









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Meredyth, *TMI warning* Bartholin glands are on either side of the vaginal opening, they provide lubrication. They will painlessly swell up sometimes, but sometimes they get infected which mine seems to have done. OUCH! I hope it goes away on it's own, if not I guess I'll be calling my OB's office next week. I'm thinking the RE doesn't do cyst lancing.










Ouch sounds right!! Right back with the TMI, but I get these sharp shooting pains straight up inside me and they are awful! I hope the pain eases up and they go away on their own. Here, we'll try and zap them away







:


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
*Me* - I woke up with a huge sore Bartholin gland cyst! BOOO! Have you guys ever had one of those? They hurt like hell. I get them once every couple of months.







:

okay, I had no idea what this was either, and dude, ouch! That is so not what you need right now!!!! Hope you feel better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
We had to take Jacob to his Ped yesterday since he could barely catch his breath. He doesn't have any infection thank goodness, but it turns out he is highly allergic to Sully

oh, meredyth, I'm so sorry ds is allergic!!! What a bummer!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*jmo*: Mind if I ask what your herb regimen is? You can pm me if you want...

So right now I'm taking Women's Precious Tea Pills and Golden Book Tea Pills (8 of each three times a day). Once I get my bfp I stop these and start taking Women's Eight Treasure TeaPills and Fu Ke Zhong Zi Wan (also 8 of each 3 x's a day). Are you taking herbs right now? Anyone else?

OMG, you guys, dd didn't nurse this morning! It's always always the first thing she says ("nurse time!") in the am. But today she slept in until 8:30 and asked for a snack and to "PUHLEEZE watch elmo."







:
Wow! Of course we're leaving for a 2 wk trip in 2 days so I'm sure she'll ask again on vacation, but still...man, I NEVER thought this would happen!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Hi all!!!!!
I have a question....I started a chart on FF and I don't have any of those red lines that the rest of you have on your charts. Is it because I just started? or should I have something. I'm not doing my temp. I don't have one of those fancy thermometers.(is that why there is no red line started on my chart? I am on CD3
I am new to charting!!!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*jmo*: I am taking vitex to help with hormonal imbalance and dang gui (aka dong quai) for blood deficiency. Oh and I have been drinking a cup of green tea every morning and sleeping with a soft light on starting on CD 13 (ending on CD 18). That last thing is something that simulates moonlight, to which women's cycles are supposed to correspond. I _may_ have ovulated yesterday afternoon - had pangs, some cramping, and lots and lots of EWM. I would be totally blown away if I did - that would be CD 15!! And I usually O on CD 20+! I wouldn't expect the changes to happen so quickly. You know, I did have an acupuncture appointment the night before...









*rach*: Yowee! Maybe a warm bath would help?

*A Mothers Love*: I _think_ those red lines are the cross hairs you get when FF thinks you ovulated. But I am not totally sure - I am pretty new to charting myself.


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Hi all!!!!!
I have a question....I started a chart on FF and I don't have any of those red lines that the rest of you have on your charts. Is it because I just started? or should I have something. I'm not doing my temp. I don't have one of those fancy thermometers.(is that why there is no red line started on my chart? I am on CD3
I am new to charting!!!!!










I'm still pretty new myself, but you get the hang of it pretty quick. The red lines show when FF thinks you've O'd. I don't have a BBT thermometer either, I use one of the regular digitals from Walgreens. It does have a memory function, so that is a lifesaver to me! Good luck charting!!!


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 

oh, meredyth, I'm so sorry ds is allergic!!! What a bummer!

OMG, you guys, dd didn't nurse this morning! It's always always the first thing she says ("nurse time!") in the am. But today she slept in until 8:30 and asked for a snack and to "PUHLEEZE watch elmo."







:
Wow! Of course we're leaving for a 2 wk trip in 2 days so I'm sure she'll ask again on vacation, but still...man, I NEVER thought this would happen!

It just sucks. But the rescue place already has me in touch with a foster mom. It's sad b/c Jacob keeps saying no mommy it's something else, not Sully. Just breaks my heart. We've decided not to get another dog, it just doesn't ever seem to work out properly







Must focus on a new baby... everyone would want a new baby!!!

Liam had days like that. It was shocking b/c I thought he would have withdrawals







What else is really something is that we weaned in early August b/c of the shot I had to get and he asked me last night if he could nurse. I'm always amazed by nursing, how much it impacts a child. It's a beautiful thing really


----------



## xakana

*Chseapeake*--wouldn't the Dong Quai be antithetical to TTC since it's an abortion herb? Or does it still work fine up until you're pregnant?

*Everyone wondering about red lines at FF*: Yes, you get them when your cycle shows ovulation. They're the 'crosshairs'. Solid red says that all signs say yes, dotted red says 'temp says yes, other say no'.


----------



## fallriverfox

Hey josh's_girl, how are you doing? I haven't seen you posting and I notice you are back in waiting to O


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Chseapeake*--wouldn't the Dong Quai be antithetical to TTC since it's an abortion herb? Or does it still work fine up until you're pregnant?

*Everyone wondering about red lines at FF*: Yes, you get them when your cycle shows ovulation. They're the 'crosshairs'. Solid red says that all signs say yes, dotted red says 'temp says yes, other say no'.

Oh thank you. I don't have any lines what so ever...so i guess I need to give it more time. I'm sooooo NOT patient!!!!








...Thanks for the info!!!!!


----------



## rach03

Katherine, I noticed you are waiting to O as well. Lots of


----------



## momoftworedheads

Katherine,

I hoped this was your month! I am sorry. I'm sending you lots of Oing and sticky baby dust for the next month.

Can you put me in taking a break? I am not ready to TTC yet. I thought we were and so many emotions have come out in the past 2 days. We truly want to grow our family, it is just not time yet. I am praying to our dear Lord for guidance.

I miss my sweet girl so much today. Words cannot express how angry and frustrated I am . Please take care everyone. Anyone who is testing this weekend, BFP vibes to you!!!

Huge hugs to all.

Jen







:


----------



## rach03

Jen









I got a Christmas card in the mail from our friends who have a baby 2 weeks younger than my son...of course, they are expecting a new baby at the end of May when I was due.

I just wish I could fast forward and know this one is going to be okay.







:


----------



## momoftworedheads

Rach-

You will be holding this little miracle next summer! Sorry if that card got you down









Hugs and prayers to you! Hope you're feeling better.

Take care and stay warm







:
Jen


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

: popping in again! We got power at our house finally & moved back in this morning. Only now it is snowing & the forcast is for 7-10 inches! UGH!!! What a mess!

We are having one heck of a white Christmas.


----------



## mamatowill

OK I have been testing all week and getting BFNs. Well today is supposed to be the start of AF and no show- so I tested. I think I got a BFP but the second sign was really just a shadow so I am not 100 per cent convinced. Here are my worries though- I have had tender breasts up to today- now I have none. Also my hair usually stops falling out and it has not. This is like the last time that I m/c and I did not have any symptoms so now I am really scared. I have also been having aches down there. So ladies reassure me that at DPO 12 is still early for pregnancy signs and that this does not necessarily mean that I am going to lose this pregnancy (if I really am pregnant).

The biggest fear for me is that we are moving overseas on the 28th and that is the time that I lost my last pregnancy- I am scared that I will m/c somewhere over the Atlantic especially since I am having no symptoms and the one I did have disappeared the day I tested.


----------



## rach03

*Mamatowill*, it's definitely too early for consistent pregnancy symptoms! Some days I have a twinge of soreness in my breasts, other days I don't. For me the real symptoms don't kick in for a couple weeks.

Post a pic, we want to see!







Hoping for you!

*Jen*, thanks...I'm hoping so hard to be holding a baby next August.

*MySunflowerBoys*, my goodness! I would freeze to death.







: Stay warm, I'll be thinking positive thoughts that yall don't lose power again.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Chseapeake*--wouldn't the Dong Quai be antithetical to TTC since it's an abortion herb? Or does it still work fine up until you're pregnant?

I plan on taking it up until we start TTC again - right now we are not TTC. I believe there is controversy over this herb because Western medicine doesn't really understand it. The Chinese have used it during pregnancy for thousands of years. It has the ability to both contract and relax the uterus depending upon how it is prepared and which parts of the plant are used.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*mamatowill*: I think it is too early for pregnancy symptoms too. With my DD, I didn't really have symptoms until I was 6-7 weeks along. I have also heard that some people don't get BFPs until later than they thought they would - and things turn out to be just fine!

*kati*: We love you!


----------



## boobs4milk

katherine-







s, girl! big ones!

mamatowill-i have never gotten a bfp earlier than 15 dpo, so i'd say it might still be early. good luck!

rach-thinking of you!

me: well, i o'ed on cd 15 again! we bd about every 6-8 hrs this week, so if we missed the egg it's because i didn't really ovulate. i'm already starting to get doubts...and i've tried to stay positive. i swear, i'm not bi-polar, but the ups and downs of ttc are making me feel that way.

hoping you all have a great weekend!


----------



## labortrials

My head is spinning!

So, I went to a midwife/herbalist on Thursday:
She suspects thyroid, adrenal, endocrine issues and is recommending herbal therapy. She said "obviously you'll go on vitex" and that I wasn't on it long enough (before) for it to have done much good. It's an important female hormone stabilizer. The other herbs in MY coctail are mitchella, cimicifuga, aralia berry (racemosa), and nettles. I'm also supposed to eat 1/2 oz of dark chocolate every day.
She said to wait 3 months ttc to let the herbs do their work.









Yesterday I saw the OB for a follow-up:
She had to leave abruptly in the middle of an appointment to attend to a mama in labor. But, this is what she said.
Wait 3-6 mo (probably from the time of the last m/c) to ttc.
Blood panel - we did anti-coag, antibodies, and (at my suggestion) thyroid
She said to wait on genetic testing
I asked her about progesterone deficiency (since my cycle was only 26 days and I had mid-cycle bleeding), and she doesn't suspect LPD with me because she says that most moms with LPD miscarry around 7 weeks.
She didn't think there was a problem with the shorter cycle. She says 21 days is fine. Ummm . . . not when you usually ovulate around CD18!
She doesn't do progesterone testing - she'd rather do an endometrial biopsy. Eeeeeek! Anyone have experience with this???

That appointment yesterday was really hard. I saw her padded stirrups right before she walked in, and I started crying. Great! It just brought it all back for me . . . the actual things that she has covering the stirrups completely brought it all back for me. Didn't help that I am menstrual AND had a migraine. Ugh!


----------



## chels_c2000

Good morning ladies!!!!

Mamatowill- I think it could still be early for symtoms. But congrats on the BFP!!!







I want to see pics.

Update- You can move me to Waiting to Know. I am going to be testing on Thursday if I can hold off. I go back and forth about thinking I am pregnant. I hope that I am. So lately, I have been worried that if I am pregnant do I tell my immediate family at Christmas? I am afraid if I do and I lose the baby I will always think about it at Christmas. On the other hand, I love Christmas and if I am able to keep the baby I would love to tell him or her about how I told everyone.








Ok, here is my reality check. I don't know if I am pregnant. So why am I worried about this?


----------



## chels_c2000

Kimberly- I am sorry that yesterday was so confusing. I am sure it was frustarating at the OB. Are you going to get to have another appointment with her? It sounds like you still have several questions for her. When do you get the genetic testing back?


----------



## momoftworedheads

*Deborah*- Hope things are warming up and that your power stays on. Sending warm vibes-go away







:

*Mama to Will* Sending BFP vibes to you. I can remember boob pain on and off at the beginning of pg. Post a pic of the test!







s

*Rach-*- I wish that there was a way to go back to before all of our losses so we wouldn't be so afraid/nervous that we won't be holding babies in 9 months. Praying for you.

*Kimberly*- Sorry that your OB appt brought out so many sad memories for you! Sounds like the herbalist appt was wonderful. Hope that the herbs work for you! Do you do acupuncture also? I have heard so many positive comments about that as well.

*Jen (B4M)*Hope you guys caught that egg this month! Sounds like a marathon of BDing. Hope it was a blast!







s

Take care ladies. Off to get out decorations for the holidays and start baking. I still have a lot to do this week.

Jen


----------



## politys

Good morning everyone,

I've been off MDC since we miscarried last July, but we've been TTC ever since, and I wanted to join you!

I'm at 8DPO and my temp went up by .4 this morning (to 98.8)(beyond the post-ovulation rise), which is unusual. I hope it stays up! Like everyone else, I'm trying not to read too much into anything. My cycle was really long last month, and I hoped, but our BD days didn't line up very well, so it was really just wishful thinking...but this month, I'm hopeful! I do feel a little queasy, but it could be from anxiety over all the work I have at the moment (I'm grading final exams and papers and writing a book review due soon) and nervousness about TTC. Just trying to relax, breathe, and have faith in life!

Anyhow, just wanted to say hello and offer support to everyone!

It's snowing here and is just lovely! But







:


----------



## joshs_girl

Thanks for the love mamas - AF showed in full force today.

I'm beyond being upset by it to being just down right apathetic, which for me, not caring is scarier than caring. The first thought I had when I saw red was, well, I'm a month closer to proving I do have a problem. How twisted is that?

I'll be around, just maybe not in full force until after the new year. My head is in a not very good place right now, yall know how that goes.

We (well Big Daddy to tell the truth) have decided no more temping this cycle. It's just stressing me out - especially since the Vitex really lowered my temps this month and I want to believe that Vitex does more good than temping does. So I'm going to keep with the Vitex and ditch the temping. But I will still be using my CBEFM so that gives me confirmation of O - so hopefully I won't stress from not temping.


----------



## fallriverfox

AF showed up here today. At least we're still cycle buddies joshs_girl. So I'm back to waiting to O.


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Foxy - I'm so sorry









I think I've got everyone updated correctly - if I've missed or misplaced, PM me to let me know please


----------



## chel

hey ya'll I'm back from FL and now having to wade through the snow for holiday shopping.
Congrats Rach and anyone else I've missed. It's so fun to play catch-up when I can see the good news in your siggys!

nothing exciting for me. Temps are all crazy since I went from a place with highs in the 20's to highs in the 80's. Not to mentioned I was sick, along with everyone I was with.


----------



## jmo

kati and foxy, sorry af showed.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
My head is spinning!
I asked her about progesterone deficiency (since my cycle was only 26 days and I had mid-cycle bleeding), and she doesn't suspect LPD with me because she says that most moms with LPD miscarry around 7 weeks.
She didn't think there was a problem with the shorter cycle. She says 21 days is fine. Ummm . . . not when you usually ovulate around CD18!
She doesn't do progesterone testing - she'd rather do an endometrial biopsy. Eeeeeek! Anyone have experience with this???

sorry you had confusing appts, kimberly. I'm not so sure about the OB's opinion. IMO, a 21 day cycle is too short and likely lpd. Esp if you O'd on cd 18?! Why doesn't she do prog testing? Would she if you requested it? My OB said he doesn't really do it either (something about how levels change frequently and it's hard to interpret), but I could request it. An endo biopsy is pretty invasive - I think I'd want to at least try a simple blood test first.

We're leaving tomorrow morning for a 2 wk trip to the east coast. I'll still be checking in, though!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Good morning everyone,

I've been off MDC since we miscarried last July, but we've been TTC ever since, and I wanted to join you!

I'm at 8DPO and my temp went up by .4 this morning (to 98.8)(beyond the post-ovulation rise), which is unusual. I hope it stays up! Like everyone else, I'm trying not to read too much into anything. My cycle was really long last month, and I hoped, but our BD days didn't line up very well, so it was really just wishful thinking...but this month, I'm hopeful! I do feel a little queasy, but it could be from anxiety over all the work I have at the moment (I'm grading final exams and papers and writing a book review due soon) and nervousness about TTC. Just trying to relax, breathe, and have faith in life!

Anyhow, just wanted to say hello and offer support to everyone!

It's snowing here and is just lovely! But







:

Yay.... A new buddy!! I just joined in too!!
Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

Welcome back Chel - bon voyage JMO

Happy Sunday to everyone else!


----------



## hannybanany

I'm "waiting to know"... 3 DPO.

Hopefully I'll get more time later to catch up with you girls.


----------



## labortrials

Heather - welcome (back)!!

JMO - my cycles are/were generally 28-32 days with O happening CD 16-18 from what I remember. I haven't really charted since 2004. I charted the cycle when I last conceived (Aug/Sept) and O'd on CD14 according to FF. Short cycles aren't usually my "thing" so this last cycle (26 days long) kinda freaked me, especially in conjunction with the mid-cycle bleeding.

Thanks for the support e/o. I've calmed down from the appts. I don't know when the blood tests will be back in, but I'll call the nurse tomorrow and ask. I'll be talking with the midwife/herbalist tomorrow to let her know what the OB said. Other than that, I'll be doing the herbal thing. Too bad that my mixture won't be ready for me until AFTER the holidays. Dag!! At least I have the vitex and cohosh to start.

Nothing else interesting to report. Oh, except that 2 more gals are pregnant on my mainstream board. One is an "oops".







Lots of end of the semester grading to do. Drank one too many bevie for that tonight. Hmm... gonna find some hot chocolate instead.

G'night!


----------



## labortrials

Mother's Love - you a prof too?


----------



## meredyth0315

*Katherine* I'm so sorry Af showed







I hope the holidays help to try and keep your mind off all the stress of TTC. I sometimes think it does more harm than good when we're so involved with our bodies. Sending you lots of love & hugs.

*FallRiverFox* I'm so sorry about AF for you as well









*jmo* I hope you have an awesome vacay









*chel* Hope you had a good time down here! We're actually down to 55 right now and I'm loving the change!!!

*politys* Welcome!! Hope your stay is short but sweet here









*Kimberly* Big huge hugs mama. That office visit is so hard. Sending lots of love to you









*chels* Good luck holding out until Thursday!! I'm waiting until Saturday and am trying to not be too hopeful.

*B4M* I hear you, my DH must think I'm disturbed at least 3 weeks out of the month









*mamatowill* We want a pic, we want a pic!!! ***must be chanted***

*rach* Big hugs. I know that you will be holding that little baby this summer!!!

*Deborah* Try & stay warm mama!!!

Me: Everyone but me has been sick this weekend. And by sick I mean throwing up every hour on the hour, and the off hour is in the bathroom anyway. Then Jacob ran a temp of 102.2 and he's got the whining down pat (gets it from daddy). I'm so tired I'm taking tomorow off work, just so Cinderfreakinrella can get a break! But I have to admit it was nice to be needed







I totally caved this morning and POAS again after I swore I'd wait, and BFN, but again I knew it would be. Trying not to be too optmistic this time b/c I just don't think it happened. FF shows possible implantation and my chart is triphasic, but I see that doesn't mean too much, like a 50/50 shot... much like TTC


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Mother's Love - you a prof too?

I'm a prof! I teach Political Theory and Con Law...finishing grading con law final paper drafts at this very moment...then I'm done!









What do you teach?

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes!

Here's to a great week!


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
*chels* Good luck holding out until Thursday!! I'm waiting until Saturday and am trying to not be too hopeful.

So I thought I was going to wait until Thursday to test but last night I had a dream that I had taken six different test and all were positive almost immediately. So when I woke up I had to test, maybe this was a sign.









But sadly







it was BFN. It is still early for me I think. Last time I was pregnant I tested on the day I was suppose to get my period and I had a very very faint positive. So, I only have two test left, so I have to wait until Thursday.

I do still think that I maybe having some signs of pregnancy. Here they are:

Still one sore boob (the other might be just a little tender).
Still really hungery







:
DH said that my boobs seem firmer








I have also been little more tired.

I don't want to get my hopes up but I really want to be pregnant


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
So I thought I was going to wait until Thursday to test but last night I had a dream that I had taken six different test and all were positive almost immediately. So when I woke up I had to test, maybe this was a sign.









But sadly







it was BFN. It is still early for me I think. Last time I was pregnant I tested on the day I was suppose to get my period and I had a very very faint positive. So, I only have two test left, so I have to wait until Thursday.

I do still think that I maybe having some signs of pregnancy. Here they are:

Still one sore boob (the other might be just a little tender).
Still really hungery







:
DH said that my boobs seem firmer








I have also been little more tired.

I don't want to get my hopes up but I really want to be pregnant









That's why I tested this morning, too!! But it was BFN - stupid stupid dreams, I even have my subconscious mind TTC crazy. I have this sick 3 test rule, I have to have 2 BFNs and then the 3rd is my BFP. I do need help of some sort!!! It also seems like I have to be a month late to get a BFP







I had some symptoms as well but hadn't paid much mind to them: tender boobs, super tired & slight throbbing pain on my left side. Of course these are all AF symptoms too







It's so emotionally draining at times. I never thought a thermometer & chart would dictate my life so much







I really hope that you get your BFP, sending lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
That's why I tested this morning, too!! But it was BFN - stupid stupid dreams, I even have my subconscious mind TTC crazy. I have this sick 3 test rule, I have to have 2 BFNs and then the 3rd is my BFP. I do need help of some sort!!! It also seems like I have to be a month late to get a BFP







I had some symptoms as well but hadn't paid much mind to them: tender boobs, super tired & slight throbbing pain on my left side. Of course these are all AF symptoms too







It's so emotionally draining at times. I never thought a thermometer & chart would dictate my life so much







I really hope that you get your BFP, sending lots of baby dust!!!

I hope your dreams come true and your 3rd test is a BFP. When is af due for you? I can totally relate to feeling like ttc is ruling my life. It is all that I think about. When will it be off my mind







:?


----------



## mamatowill

Sorry ladies no pic. I tested again yesterday and it was a BFN. I am guessing that the progesterone is extending my cycle. I am no CD26 now and usually I am only CD23. I am showing no indication that my af is on the way either- usually I have clear signs it is coming. Does anyone know how long the progesterone can stretch my cycle? I really just keep thinking that I must be pregnant. My ob/gyn told me to test on DPO 16 if my af has not shown up which is tomorrow. So keep your fingers crossed that I am really pregnant and the baby is trying to make it difficult.


----------



## joshs_girl

Chels & Meredyth - (*%&)*@ dreams. They had me convinced I was pg this cycle too - but I sure hope my dreams were about you guys instead!

Mamatowill - I think the prog. can definitely extend your cycle. I hope tomorrow you get a BFP!

Gah - so the m/c has really screwed up my cycles. At first AF was so light as to be hardly noticeable, then last month and this month, it's so so heavy. I've been having accidents like when I was in high school







I'm so embarrassed. I actually washed the sheets yesterday as soon as I woke up so I wouldn't have to explain to Big Daddy. I'm just telling myself this means my lining is building up nice and thick, right?

Day three of no temping, and I've survived. We'll see how the other 27 or so days go.


----------



## boobs4milk

s everyone...i'm crampy today. looks like our week was wasted. *SIGH*


----------



## rach03

*Jen*, it wasn't wasted! Every time I've been pregnant I was crampy. This time I started cramping when I O'd and didn't stop!

*Katherine*, I'd take that as a good sign as well. Nice thick lining!









*Mamatowill*, hoping for you tomorrow








*
chels_c2000 and Meredyth*...hoping that it's just one day too early!

*politys*, welcome!

*Foxy*, I'm so sorry AF showed.









*labortrials*, lots of









*jmo*, have a great time!

Nothing much here, just passing the days. I get my progesterone rechecked this Thursday, ultrasound late next week or the next. The crampy-ness has calmed down a bit which is reassuring. I took my last HPT just to get rid of it yesterday and the test line showed up a full minute before the control line and was way darker. So at least I know my numbers are climbing!


----------



## joshs_girl

Jen - you are crampy because that babe is snuggling in there all nice and tight - okay?









Rach - has your RE talked about any preventative measures they might take with this babe? I know u/s have lost some of their excitement for you, but I hope this is a wonderful start to your new year.

I broke down on the way to the gym today, again. I'm so tired of the crying fits. But Green Day's "The Time of Your Life" came on and how can you not cry when that comes on? But I just had a little moment in the parking lot where I thanked the boys for coming into my life and told them that I'll always love them and they'll always be my first babies, but now I needed to try to focus on moving ahead instead of looking back on them all the time. And I stole one of yall's lines (Christine's maybe, I can't remember exactly who said it) and I told them they are welcome to come back to me whenever they want and I'll always be their momma.


----------



## rach03

Katherine,







They are lucky to have you.

I'll have an ultrasound next week sometime or the week after...although it was pretty stressful last time I'm confident I won't be measuring 2 weeks behind the whole time this go round and they will be reassuring. I think that had something to do with the triploidy honestly. He said he doesn't believe baby aspirin does any good and I'm okay with that...I didn't really want to cold-turkey wean my toddler. We should get the 2 clotting tests back this week that he did last week, and depending on how those turn out I may have to take something. Progesterone will get rechecked this week and if that got any lower I'll go on supplements.

That's about it right now! Other than the low immunity to Rubella and the scarring he found which I can't do anything about. I just try not to think about that!


----------



## chel

Can you charting divas take a look at my chart to see when/if I O'd so I can figure out my LP?

Sorry it's not FF, but since Dh and I are apart so much this month, I saving my FF VIP chart for next month.

I'm thinking I O'd on CD18. Since my temps are still high even though I'm back in my winter wonderland







:, I'm thinking I O'd instead of just wacky temps. Though, no chance of a baby unless Mickey Mouse is the father









Looks like AF for Christmas!


----------



## Sam05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Chels & Meredyth - (*%&)*@ dreams. They had me convinced I was pg this cycle too - but I sure hope my dreams were about you guys instead!

Mamatowill - I think the prog. can definitely extend your cycle. I hope tomorrow you get a BFP!

Gah - so the m/c has really screwed up my cycles. At first AF was so light as to be hardly noticeable, then last month and this month, it's so so heavy. I've been having accidents like when I was in high school







I'm so embarrassed. I actually washed the sheets yesterday as soon as I woke up so I wouldn't have to explain to Big Daddy. I'm just telling myself this means my lining is building up nice and thick, right?

Day three of no temping, and I've survived. We'll see how the other 27 or so days go.

Catching up but I had to stop and say, first, I'm so sorry AF showed.







And second, what is UP with the crazy heavy periods? I'm in the same boat, having to use tampons and pads because it's so bad. It does feel just like high school, back ache and everything. Is there some legitimate reason behind it or is it just more crappy uterine luck?


----------



## momoftworedheads

Jen-(B4M) I always get crampy when I am first pg. Praying for you that this is a good sign!!







s

Katherine - Your boys are blessed that you are their mama. I hope that they decide to come back really soon and join you and Big Daddy here and now! I am sorry about AF, mine was like that this month, it was so gross! I hope that's a good sign though. Have a good day. Your mantra for this month is "no more temping"

Rach-Thinking of you and praying for your u/s to be wonderful!

Hugs everyone and stay warm, it is so windy here that everyone's holiday decorations are blowing all over! It is 30+ mile and hour winds!







:


----------



## xakana

*Jen--*I've been crampy with both my pregnancies, so much that I was sure AF was coming every day for 4 weeks with Lilly. I didn't get sore breasts with either pregnancy , for all of you looking for sore boobies








*
Me*--I got crosshairs







And from where they are, I SHOULD get AF for Christmas. If so, then I'll need a HUGE bag of baby dust for January (and luck for timing that dh and I can find some time for BDing!!). I'm trying this time au natural and if I don't catch the egg, then I'll try vitex for a few months. I'm getting really unhappy about this, though, because I wanted my first two less than two years apart and now that chance is gone (and I _don't_ want a preemie to make it happen!!). Does anyone out there have it where the firstborn and the second were 3 years apart and LIKE each other? Because I've never met anyone who was a firstborn with a sibling that far apart that did like them. I know there's always the chance of kids hating each other, but I'd really like mine not to. *sigh* Plus, the longer between, the less chance I have of getting all four that we want. On the plus side, I appreciate my first miracle even more now (not that I knew that was possible).

I also had a bad dream last night. I dreamed I was pregnant and had another miscarriage, just two weeks after finding out.

Sorry for the rambling...


----------



## 2happymamas

When I was at the RE last week, he said he wanted me to start taking oral progesterone pills three or four days after the next insemination. I asked him if I would have to take it throughout the end of the first trimester and he said it would depend on my levels. At 14 days post insemination when I got pregnant, my progesterone measured almost 27 and the nurse said that level was great, as 20 was about the norm for 14 days post insemination.

Is this normal? I thought you had to take it through the end of the first trimester. Is it normal to start about 4 days after insemination?


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hope everyone had a good day! I am going to make cookies for my son's class and get ready for his holiday party. The next few days are busy with report cards, decorating (still), wrapping gifts and baking!

Happy Holidays everyone. I'll probably be gone for a few days.

To anyone testing-sending you BFP dust!


----------



## chels_c2000

Mamatowill- Happy Baby Vibes!!! Hopefully tom. You will have a BFP!!!!









Joshs_Girl- Sorry AF is so awfully.







Hopefully the next cycle will be your cycle.

Jen- Hopefully Crampy is a good sign.







With my first I was really crampy and this cycle I am crampy a lot as well.

Rach03- I am so glad your numbers are going up. We were in the DDC with our last pregnancy. Hopefully, I will get a BFP soon and we will be in the same one again!!!!!









XaKana- Hopefully, Jan is your month.









Update- So today, my other boob started getting sore and my first boob is getting even more sore. I am so excited!!!!!!! I think that I am going to test tom. morning. I so want it to be a BFP!







:

Also, I have been crampy a lot but actually it has kind of been that way since the miscarriage, so I am not considering it a symptom.

Ok, quick question. I also noticed that today my CM started to increase. So much to the point that I am going to have to use a panty liner. With my first pregancy this happened. Is this a sign of pregnancy?????


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 

Update- So today, my other boob started getting sore and my first boob is getting even more sore. I am so excited!!!!!!! I think that I am going to test tom. morning. I so want it to be a BFP!







:

Also, I have been crampy a lot but actually it has kind of been that way since the miscarriage, so I am not considering it a symptom.

Ok, quick question. I also noticed that today my CM started to increase. So much to the point that I am going to have to use a panty liner. With my first pregancy this happened. Is this a sign of pregnancy?????

chels this all sounds so promising!!! You have to let us know asap tomorrow am







I'm having some creamy CM, and I think it may be b/c of progesterone, which may or may not be indicative of pg. My temp was the highest it's ever been today - 98.1. Trying not to get too excited, but hell's bells I am - come on Saturday!!!!


----------



## chels_c2000

Meredyth- Your chart looks great!!!!!! That last temp. Looks really promising!!!!!! I wish I coud hold out and test with you but I am to anxious!!!!

Come on BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chels_c2000

I am finally not a new member!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Meredyth- Your chart looks great!!!!!! That last temp. Looks really promising!!!!!! I wish I coud hold out and test with you but I am to anxious!!!!

Come on BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!!! I'm nervous & excited, like a virgin on prom night









You test tomorrow lady and show us that BFP 1st thing!!! I'm crossing everything I can for you and sending tons of baby vibes!!! Good luck mama!!!!!


----------



## rach03

*chels_c2000, meredyth*...hoping for you guys!







:

*momoftworedheads*, happy holidays to you as well!









*2happymamas*, I'm not very knowledgable about progesterone supplementation but I would think 4 days after insemenation would be about the same as someone starting it once they are sure they have ovulated.









*xakana*, yay for crosshairs! My little ones will be 3 years apart. My DH and his brother are 2 years 11 months apart and they have always gotten along very well. I'm sorry about your bad dream.









*Sam*, I'm sorry AF showed.









*Chel*...I'll have to look closer at your chart, it's a little harder to read than FF. Day 18 maybe?


----------



## boobs4milk

best wishes to all testing soon.

i appreciate the kindness, ladies! but this is textbook for me. we spent 8 mos ttc when we got pg with zoe, 3 months dreaming of her and getting excited, and now 6 more mos ttc again. i'm going to grieve for this month and get it over with...af is due christmas day and that will be bad enough without me having a crying fit over the loss of yet another month's baby!

have a great evening!


----------



## meredyth0315

Big huge hugs Jen









Thanks *rach*! Hoping we'll all be sweating our arses off in late August waiting for babes!!!


----------



## rach03

*Jen*, lots of









*Meredyth*, yes! I'll gladly sweat...I did it once, it really wasn't too bad. And I live in Texas!


----------



## labortrials

Meredyth - crossing fingers and toes for ya.

Heather - voice (I'm an opera singer) and music theory. One of my former lives was politics, int'l focus.

Chels - crossing fingers and toes for you too! One sore boob - how annoying. Ow!

Mamatowill - good luck. Hope you get your BFP soon!

Joshs Girl - ugh, so hard to resist temping, even when a break is warranted! Hugs!!

Rach - glad things are going well for you. You *sound* good.

Chel - LoL! Mickey mouse. You funny gal.









Xakana - oo, sucky stressful dreams are no fun.

Well, grades are due tomorrow, so I'd better get crackin'. 2 classes down; 2 to go . . . saved the PITA stuff for last.







:


----------



## meredyth0315

Okay, so I totally caved this morning again and POAS. And I was shocked to see an ever so faint positive!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been trying like mad to get a pic, but I just can't get it right







: I'm going to keep on trying and you guys can help me confirm. But I'm sitting here with it in front of me, it just has to be, barely there, but is there. I'm not going to get too excited just yet and will test again tomorrow. Okay, off to work that camera!!!!

I don't think that the line is showing up well at all since it's so faint to begin with, but here goes:

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q...FPmaybe001.jpg

Definitely testing again tomorrow....


----------



## joshs_girl

ummmm meredyth - i can *totally* see a line!!!


----------



## boobs4milk

congrats, meredyth!


----------



## fallriverfox

Meredyth!!!! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## politys

Meredyth,

I'm hoping for you!







Hang in there.

Kimberly, good luck finishing everything! I hope when you read this message you're done, or close :yawning:

Mamatowill - are you testing today? Fingers crossed for you!









AMotherslove - How are you?









Happy Tuesday, and sending baby vibes to everyone else, for this month or next!









I caved this morning too, because on day 11 my temp dipped back .4 to normal post-ovulation temperature. I've been staying up until 1:30-2:30 am grading, and last night went to sleep at 12:30 and got up at 8:30 (instead of my 10am of late - I don't know if that's enough to account for it), I am pretty headachy, and have been for a few days, sore breasts (but I can't tell if it's more than normal really - frustrating!), and more CM than usual. My cycle swings a bit, though, from 25 or 26 to 28, 29 or 30 days, but not exactly every other month - every month or two there's a shift. My cycle last month was 30 days. It's hard to tell if I should have AF tomorrow (cd26) or later...

anyhow, the test was negative, as I figured! Just had that feeling, you know? I guess we'll see! It could be too early, or I could have a headache because AF is imminent! There's always next month!


----------



## rach03

*Meredyth*, yay! I see it!!!!







:







:







:

yay for sweating and August babies!


----------



## labortrials

Um, *Meredyth* . . . that's not ever so faint, that's really really there!









*Heather*, uh, yeah, close to done . . . *NOT*. I was up 'til midnight grading, and it's about time to get started back. I have 2 finals, journals, and a composition project to grade, then final calcs. Yawn indeed.

Gotta run for now.


----------



## labortrials

New hair
Pics from ICAN event, where you can see "before" hair

Gotta stop procrastinating now . . .







:


----------



## meredyth0315

Thanks guys







I'm all emotional already







: I just showed DH the pic and he says yep, that's a line. I'm still testing again tomorrow to make sure it's darker. I hope this is for real







:

*Kimberly* I love the new color!! It's like strawberry kissed, and you are beautiful!!!

*politys* Hoping you tested too early!!! Keep us posted!

*rach*







I say bring it on baby!!!!

Oooh top of the page, maybe it is good luck!!!!


----------



## Sunshine4004

I am just popping in to catch up with you ladies. I haven't been around this thread too much this month so I am really behind.

*Meredyth* - Congrats! I didn't have any trouble seeing the line!

*Kimberly* - You look lovely with your hair both colors! Both look so natural I wouldn't even be able to guess which one is truly your natural color.


----------



## zonapellucida

Oh forget it, I have been off line so I am going to the first page to see who has a BFP

*You can add me to August BFP list due around the 11th*


----------



## A Mothers Love

WOW!!!!! >more BFP's...yay!! & congrats to you all!!!!









me: I'm just waiting for Christmas. I am due to "O"....so I am counting the days.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
u*mmmm meredyth* - i can *totally* see a line!!!

Me, too! It's about the same as my last BFP!! Congratulations!

*Kimberly*--your new hair looks great!


----------



## jmo

*meredyth!!!!!* I knew this was your month!!!







:




























:




























:



































:
I'm super behind, everyone else....just scanning for bfps until I ahve some more time to catch up!


----------



## meredyth0315

Thanks for the support ladies!! My DH came in and said "are you picking out a little one to put on the bottom?" I just cried b/c it just seems so surreal and I'm scared to death to jinx anything. I know it's only a signature, but jeez. I'm such a freak







I just want it so badly for all of us









Holy Raging Hormones Batman









I can't wait to print out the support & love you guys have given me as a way to start the new baby book, regardless of the outcome. I'll always have this happiness I feel today no matter what. So as I sit here crying like an idiot, I have to give thanks to you all for being there to share in this moment, and even though we're all perfect strangers, I think of you like sisters whom I can confide in and cry with and what a tremendous bond it is. I love you guys!!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Thanks for the support ladies!! My DH came in and said "are you picking out a little one to put on the bottom?" I just cried b/c it just seems so surreal and I'm scared to death to jinx anything. I know it's only a signature, but jeez. I'm such a freak







I just want it so badly for all of us









Holy Raging Hormones Batman









I can't wait to print out the support & love you guys have given me as a way to start the new baby book, regardless of the outcome. I'll always have this happiness I feel today no matter what. So as I sit here crying like an idiot, I have to give thanks to you all for being there to share in this moment, and even though we're all perfect strangers, I think of you like sisters whom I can confide in and cry with and what a tremendous bond it is. I love you guys!!!

awwwww.....sweet!!!!!
Yep!!! you should be happy!!!!! This is a great time in your life!! Enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## hannybanany

Woohoo! Congratulations, Meredyth!!


----------



## heatherh

woohoo meredyth0315, you caver





































Likin' the hair, labortrials!


----------



## mamatowill

Well I POAS and it was a BFN. I am now 4 days late and there is no indication that af is on her way. So now I don't know what to do. How long can progesterone extend my lp anyways? It is right now extended by 4 days and counting. I am sooooo frustrated.

Also I saw my ND today and she thinks that I need to wait about 2-3 months before trying. This is because I have been seriously sick with pneumonia since September and my body is run down. My DS has had health issues that we feel are related to a mineral deficiency during pregnancy and that I have been miscarrying due to the same mineral deficiency. So I am not sure that being pregnant is the best thing right now. Since I could seriously be jeopardizing a baby's health.

So when should I call the dr? How long can my lp be extended? Sigh. I just want af to start or be pregnant is that too much to ask?


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Hey ladies! I know I have dropped off the face of the planet here. Sorry bout that.

I have moved on to the DIA board. I got my hcg level results from yesterday's draw (24 dpo) and it is over 13,000! We have a sono schedulaed for the morning after Christmas and I am praying for a heart beat.

All of you are in my thoughts and prayers, your support has meant the world to me. I wish for each of to have every baby wish fullfilled. Thank you for helping me find mine.


----------



## chels_c2000

Meredyth- Yeah congrats!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully I will be joining you soon on the BFP list.

Today, I got a BFN. I was thinking about it and last time my hcg levels were only 59 two days after af was suppose to show. So if I do the math backwards that it would be less than 25 at this point. So I am going to wait test on Thursday. I am starting to lose hope.


----------



## chel

Oh chels, I hope you bring some luck to our good name. The weather has been so







:, which is great for baby making.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Meredyth-That is definitely a BFP! CONGRATS, may you have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Happy Tuesday-Christmas is a week away!

Take care,
Jen







:


----------



## zoie2013

Okay, I give up! I'm never going to be able to keep up with all the posts in this thread







I'm just posting to say thank you for all the sharing, it's been great to lurk and just feel the love. I am truly humbled and filled with gratitude for you all. Big, big







to everyone for losses and for good news both. And here's hoping all our loved ones, pets, babies, friends, and we stay healthy, happy and most importantly with us (or at least in our hearts) through 2008. I don't know about you guys, but '07 has been pretty crappy for me and I'm looking forward to a better year. Take care! Now, I'm back to lurking and feelin' the love. Oh, and I've just gotta use the new icon







:


----------



## joshs_girl

Morning ladies....not much new going on here.

I have to brave the malls today - wish me luck!


----------



## boobs4milk

hugs, chels and mamatowill! hoping for bfp's for you two!

kimberly-GREAT hair! i love that color on you!

xak-i forgot to tell you that my older kids are all ~3 yrs apart and they all get along, they just have different personalities and aren't super close like bill's boys. they are 17 mos apart and they are almost like twins sometimes. i REALLY wanted that, but it took me 8 mos to convince bill to ttc!








: rachel and heather and jmo and zoie!!!

katherine-best of luck...we are waiting until payday, friday, to go. we really don't have the $$$ for anything, but i guess the car payment will be late. oh well LOL








s all around today. i'm cramping HORRIBLY, so i'm gearing up for af from hell on christmas day. i told bill that he could just buy me some always for christmas...those things are EXPENSIVE! my bday is sunday, so when we go shopping, i *THINK* we'll do an inexpensive dinner. at least i won't have to cook!

have a great wednesday everyone!


----------



## politys

Good morning everyone!







: I just love getting up and connecting with you gals - you're all menschen!

Meredyth, any new news?







:

Kimberly, I love the hair - you look fabulous!









Chels, hang in there. If it can happen once, it can happen again!









Mamatowill, sorry I can't offer any helpful advice or insight on the progesterone issue


----------



## joshs_girl

mamatowill - it's my understanding that as long as you are actively taking the prog. you won't get AF. I could be wrong on that though....

Kimberly - forgot to say the hair is AWESOME!


----------



## rach03

*Kimberly*, love the hair! Beautiful!

*Mamatowill*, I also thought that as long as you took the progesterone it would keep you from starting a new cycle.

*MySunflowerBoys*, great numbers! See you over there soon.








*
chels_c2000*,







We will hope for you.

*zoie2013*, I'm wishing us all a great 2008 as well!

*Katherine*, ooh...have fun and be careful! It has to be crazy today! Which mall are you going to?

*boobs4milk*, I hope the cramping isn't too bad for Christmas.









Hello to everyone else if I missed you!

*Me*...I'm very happy that I'm feeling nauseated. I will be delighted if I puke my guts out this time around. I ate some leftover Pad Thai noodles for breakfast this morning and they tasted so good! Then 10 minutes later, I feel like I'm going to puke. So happy!







We're getting ready to do all of our Christmas visits, so if I don't talk to you guys I hope you have a happy holiday with family and friends. I'll be thinking of you all


----------



## meredyth0315

Thanks for asking *politys*, I tested at about 2:30 am and then again at 7:45 this morning with $ Tree tests and they were very faint positives, too. I took pics with the cover taken off both, but still couldn't get the line to show. So I still don't feel convinced







I'm going to just break down and get a digital and hope that it says pregnant








: I don't know why I need such convincing, I saw the line on all 3 of these, but I guess I'm so nervous. I only mentioned it out loud twice yesterday but it was all I thought about. And I thought the TWW was tough!!!


----------



## labortrials

Thanks everyone!







I'm hoping my mom won't notice the splotchiness. Oooooopppps!

Well, I finally got the grades submitted after midnight last night. Ugh. I had to miss a party to get it all finished up. Today is stressful b/c of everything I have to do to get ready for our trip . . . including getting tires before I drive way the heck out of town to board the dog. Crud! Well, time to stop procrastinating.

I don't know when I'll get back on here. Maybe I'll get another chance to check in today. Dunno.

Hope all is well and that everyone is staying pregnant!







Or getting pregnant.







Or doing well, wherever they are in their pregnancy journey.


----------



## meredyth0315

Okay, so I definitely feel more confident now

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q...digital004.jpg

Please stick baby!!!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Okay, so I definitely feel more confident now

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q...digital004.jpg

Please stick baby!!!!

Yep!!! That's 4 BFP's girl. You are sooooooo pregnant!!!


----------



## rach03

Meredyth, yay!!!!!


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Okay, so I definitely feel more confident now

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q...digital004.jpg

Please stick baby!!!!

Meredyth,

Congratulations! Awesome news, lady!







:


----------



## labortrials

I think the thumbs up is a lucky icon. Yep, must be.
















CONGRATS MEREDYTH!


----------



## mamatowill

Well I was told to take the progesterone until my period started but I just took another test and it was also a BFN so I think I am going to stop taking the progesterone and let nature run its course. I really need my cycle to restart.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
xak-i forgot to tell you that my older kids are all ~3 yrs apart and they all get along, they just have different personalities and aren't super close like bill's boys. they are 17 mos apart and they are almost like twins sometimes. i REALLY wanted that, but it took me 8 mos to convince bill to ttc!

Thanks! I needed to hear that







The only age range that seems to be awful is 4-5 years, I've yet to see kids that age difference who don't dislike their sibling at the least.

I can always hope that my numbers 3&4 are twins! That would be awesome ^_^ I ideally wanted to go boy, girl, boy, girl or boy, twin girls, boy, but I got a little girl first and she's so amazing I can't imagine why I wanted a boy first, LOL. I'm sure I'll remember when I finally get one.

*Me:* So my temp has stayed up, I'm pretty sure that I got a definite rise, so the crosshairs look good! Now, let's just hope it all sorted out right away and next month I get my sticky baby!







:














:


----------



## cagnew

xakana: Good Luck!

meredyth: CONGRATS!!!!

kimberly: You are beautiful!

labortrials: Congrats on finishing the grading!

chels_2000: Did you test again yet?

mamatowill: I hope something happens soon. Hopefully a BFP...

I have been lurking and feeling pretty useless. I have been taking my temp and and peeing on an OPK everyday and nothing has happened. The last two days I have some good EWFM, but didn't get too excited b/c I had that last cycle too and then AF showed up a couple days later.

Today I got my first positive OPK! I am excited (you'd think I just found out I was pg or something), but worried. I totally felt like I was PMS'ing yesterday really badly, so I am worried my period is going to show up. I really hope I don 't have a 2 day LP. I am trying to think happy thoughts and getting ready to BD my heart out.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
xakana: Good Luck!

meredyth: CONGRATS!!!!

kimberly: You are beautiful!

labortrials: Congrats on finishing the grading!

chels_2000: Did you test again yet?

mamatowill: I hope something happens soon. Hopefully a BFP...

I have been lurking and feeling pretty useless. I have been taking my temp and and peeing on an OPK everyday and nothing has happened. The last two days I have some good EWFM, but didn't get too excited b/c I had that last cycle too and then AF showed up a couple days later.

Today I got my first positive OPK! I am excited (you'd think I just found out I was pg or something), but worried. I totally felt like I was PMS'ing yesterday really badly, so I am worried my period is going to show up. I really hope I don 't have a 2 day LP. I am trying to think happy thoughts and getting ready to BD my heart out.

YAY!!! Happy BD"ing!!!!


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 

chels_2000: Did you test again yet?

.

No I am not going to test until tom. For some reason, I just don't think I preg. this time around. AF is going to suppose to start tom. so we will see.


----------



## cagnew

chels_c2000: You never know - it's not over until the witch makes her grand entrance


----------



## chels_c2000

I caved and tested tonight. I was feeling nausous and thought I would see. Of course, it was BFN. I am not going to test until Sunday now if AF doesn't come. I am trying not to waste any more pregnancy test. Let hope next cycle is more promising.

I have to meet with some old friends from High School this weekend. They always seem to talk about who is going to have the first baby. I thought it was going to be me. I am just not looking forward to the conversation. Only one knows about the miscarriage and I don't want to tell the others. I was hoping that I could just tell them that I was expecting. Guess not!!!


----------



## Olerica

I'm on day 12 of my cycle. I'm temping and my cm has been strange since my mc (wet, not too many dry days).

DH and I have been DTD every few days - which has been nice.







So I'm hoping to join them. I don't think that I can test until after the new year as I have LONG cycles.

I'm so loving all of the BFPs I see out there.























I'm hanging in with those of us still trying. I know that we can get things going.

I'm sorry that I just am not very good at the personals. I read here about once a week and keeping up is rather daunting with all of the activity. I'd like to echo a previous poster (one of the ones with the BFP) and say that I am so thrilled to be a part of this community. Bless you all!


----------



## joshs_girl

Chels -







I hope this morning brings you different results!

Olerica - my CF patterns were pretty screwy after my m/c too.


----------



## politys

Good morning everyone!









I've been charting on my own (with pen and paper) since February 2007, and since I've been on this list, noticed that several people use the Fertility Friend website. I opened a trial account yesterday and entered my last 5 charts (I'll put in the rest today). It seems amazing, and to offer a lot of analytical power. What are your thoughts on Fertility Friend? Is it helpful? Or misleading? I noticed that I had to mess with it to get it to adjust an ovulation date which it was clearly misreading, for example...another question - I should leave out the miscarriage cycle, right?

Thanks!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, wow. I am sooooo behind! Hugs to all, congrats to all the new BFPs!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Does anyone out there have it where the firstborn and the second were 3 years apart and LIKE each other?

My sister and I are 5 years apart and have never, ever fought. I was her baby when she was younger and now we are best friends! Oh, and I have 2 friends whose kids are 4 and 5 years apart respectively and they all get along wonderfully!!

As for *me*: Had a follow-up with the RE to discuss test results. My DH's karyotyping was normal; we are still awaiting the results of mine. Most of the other tests came back normal too. They did find that I have a single mutation for the methyltetrahyrdofolate reductase gene, something that is associated with recurrent miscarriages, but my homocysteine levels (which would be affected by the mutation) are normal. It is typically more of a problem when there are 2 mutations. Also, my LH:FSH ratio was a slightly elevated, something indicative of PCOS (polycystic ovary syndrome), but I don't exactly fit the PCOS diagnosis. So the RE thinks basically that because my FSH is low, the follicles are poor and I am ovulating late in my cycle. Thus, the eggs are of poor quality - not robust. And because the follicles are poor, the corpus luteum may not be producing a sufficient amount of progesterone to thicken the lining. There are still more tests he can do (such as look for scarring in the uterus), but he wants me to go on Clomid to induce ovulation at the right time and produce adequate follicles. He would monitor the lining to make sure that it is adequate, as Clomid can thin and harden the lining. He said there is no reason to wait 3-4 cycles post-miscarriage (most OBs recommendation) to do this. If we decided to go this route, I could begin when my next cycle starts in less than a month. I would be on the med for 5 days in my cycle and that's it. He doesn't like that I am underweight, but as he put it, it is not his department to fix that. He doesn't think a gastroenterologist would offer much; he thinks I am just built this way.

So we are mulling over all of this. As you know I have some big reservations with Clomid. I am ovulating and could easily be overstimulated by it - could I carry multiples to term??? (I went into labor with DD at 32 weeks) I am concerned about forcing my body to have stonger ovulation when it might not be doing this for a reason - a problem higher up that affects both my weight and my ability to ovulate well. But I will never know if this is the case and whether it could be fixed. I could just be wired this way - I have always had long cycles. I used to weigh about 10 lbs more back in college, but that was the very low end of the ideal weight spectrum. I do worry that if I got pregnant again and it "stuck", that my body wouldn't be able to provide for my baby (DD was IUGR). It seems that no matter how much or what kind of food I put in, my body doesn't know what to do with it. If I can't gain weight, how could my baby?

I think that our tentative plan is to see how much I can eat and gain over the holidays. LOL. We are also going to see if my cycle is any shorter this month - I _may_ have O'd on CD 15, but I doubt it. If I did, we will just continue with what we are doing - acupuncture and herbs. If my cycle lengh is another 40+ days, then we may consider Clomid. What would you all do? Any clomid experiences here?

Whoa. That was a loonnnggg post. Sorry!!!!


----------



## i0lanthe

I'm still just lurking, had my post-D&C follow-up appointment yesterday and got recommended to wait another 2 cycles before TTC (I know a lot of people consider this unnecessary.... but DH is on board with it and it takes 2 to tango so, well, there you are.)

I know it is ok for AF to be extra long (or extra heavy, or all-around weird) after a m/c, but anyone want to tell me *how* long? I was happy when she showed up at 4 weeks on the dot, but I admit I am getting a little tired of her still hanging around a few extra days.

Thinking positive thoughts for you all


----------



## cagnew

I only have a second, but I have a fertilityfriend/charting question.

Yesterday I got a positive OPK, and I got another one this morning. That would normally mean that I am going to ovulate very soon. My temps however seems to say that I ovulated the day before yesterday - before I even got a positive OPK. Of course, I would need one more high temp to get the classic "three high temps" but....

Here is a link to my chart (hopefully it works). If I could get some opinions, I would appreciate it. I am so confused....

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

ok... not sure why the link isn't blue... I am horrible at this computer stuff. It worked when I typed it the address line....

I will have to try the link thing again later I guess. Gotta run. Hope you are all having a great day


----------



## cagnew

Oh, the link is blue now. Ok.. Sorry.

Time for one quick TOP OF THE PAGE boogie -







:


----------



## hannybanany

cagnew, that link doesn't work right. Go to "sharing" on the left, then to "home page setup", copy and paste that url. That should work for ya!


----------



## cagnew

DD is finally sleeping.

Thanks hanny!

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d0de0


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Is it helpful? Or misleading? I noticed that I had to mess with it to get it to adjust an ovulation date which it was clearly misreading, for example...another question - I should leave out the miscarriage cycle, right?

Thanks!

I've only had one cycle where it was wrong on my O date (both cm and OPK placed it two days before my temp rise as well as for it fitting into my correct LP of the time--which I am hoping that I have extended nicely to 10 days--it WAS 7) and I just changed it manually.

My miscarriage cycle is in there and it's not disrupting my data, but I have several months in there and the miscarriage is clearly marked (with a + test before) although it does suggest discarding that cycle.

Honestly, I can't imagine using a paper chart. I looked at them and balked. I much prefer letting the computer make all my neat lines and interpretations.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
My sister and I are 5 years apart and have never, ever fought. I was her baby when she was younger and now we are best friends! Oh, and I have 2 friends whose kids are 4 and 5 years apart respectively and they all get along wonderfully!!

Thank you! I had never met someone who didn't actively dislike their 5 year younger sibling. I need that hope









*cagenw*--yeah, you just linked to FF proper. I wondered why I was looking at my cycle for a second, lol!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
DD is finally sleeping.

Thanks hanny!

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1d0de0

Yes, it looks like you O'd on CD36 (you have an amazingly calm pattern, by the by! Mine looks like a heart monitor, lol).

Hmm, well, you might just still be having a surge and missed the initial. Are you certain you're getting a positive on the OPKs? I'd suggest continuing to DTD, even when you get crosshairs if that temp keeps going up, just in case.


----------



## Sam05

*xakana*, my siblings are 5.5 years, 8 years, and 9 years older than I am and we're all very close. Growing up, I was as close as could be with my brother who is 5.5 years older. The other brother and my sister left for college when I was pretty young but we grew close as adults. Now, you'd never know that my sister and I are 9 years apart, except when I tease her for being soooooo much older.









*cagnew*, I don't know what to say about the OPKs, except that I'm kind of there with you. I've had to manually override FF because it keeps putting my O before I get a +OPK. I suspect that FF doesn't put much stock at all in OPKs.

*ChesapeakeBorn*, that does sound like a lot to mull over. What does your acupuncturist think?

*chels*, sorry about the BFN. I hope you get a different result this weekend.

*meredyth*, congratulations!!!

Not much going on here. I'm 2DPO, not planning to test until we're into 2008. This is feeling like a good cycle, though. I had 8, count 'em, 8 days of EWCM though we didn't take as much advantage of it as we should have since DH has been sick. I also O'd on CD14 which is much more like my normal, pre-miscarriage self. So I'm taking that as an encouraging sign.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Can I "O" more than once in a cycle??
I had that stretchy CM this morning & I have what feels like O pain, but AF only just stopped about 3 days ago, & I am not suppose to O till 12-26-07(on a normal cycle anyway)...I had M/C on 11-11-07...Then had 1st AF start on 12-12-07 It lasted 7 days(normally only lasts 5)
Soooo, nothing is "normal" right now??!!!
Can I "O" this early? & can I "O" more than once in a cycle?


----------



## Illaria

Hello Everyone,

Yes, I am still hanging around. I have had a rough couple of months with the loss of a dear friend, so have been very quiet due to my grief, I think.

DH and I are still TTC and still missing our little baby. On the bright side - this is the most normal looking cycle I have had since my m/c in July. I never imagined that it would take so long, but am hoping for a very special Christmas present in the form of 2 lines. Even though my cycle looks so good this time, my expectations are not quite as high as usual, as I am becoming a bit cynical after months of thinking "this is it!" and then feeling let down. But then again, this could be it!? I am 9 dpo, so will start testing on the 25th. I will be on vacation for the next 2 weeks so I might be slow to post news (if I have any).

Even though I haven't been chatty for a while, I have been thinking about this wonderful group of women and wishing you all BFPs and







s!

Meredyth, Congratulations!! I am so happy for you!

Kimberly, I love your new hair!

Katherine,


----------



## A Mothers Love

Illaria, That is so neat ...you are going to test Christmas morning?
I hope you get the gift of your dreams!!!!!! That would just be the best


----------



## Illaria

Thanks, A Mothers Love, it would really be the gift to out shine all gifts! I am tearing up just thinking about it. Sorry that I can't help you out about whether or not you can O more than once in a cycle. I can however relate to feeling like "nothing is normal" anymore ... I went through a considerable amount of time after my m/c feeling as though my body had betrayed more or feeling hopeless, confused and mistrustful that my body "knew what to do", etc. It is really tough. I wouldn't rule anything out and BD if you think there is even the slightest chance ... though I haven't always followed that advice myself, I wish I had!

Also, I forgot to post this in my last entry, but wanted to share this little story with the group ...

When I went home last month for the memorial of my friend that passed recently, I had a chance to see another old friend who suffered many losses before and after her very precious little girl who is now 9. She knew of my loss and we were able to talk briefly at the memorial. After the memorial as she was driving home she called me and told me that she had just had a "vision" as she was thinking of me. She said she saw two figures spinning a jump rope and that there was another little figure just waiting to jump in. She said that she feels that our little baby is just right there waiting to jump in. I told her "I hope your right" and she said "I know I am." And of course, the flood gates opened and before I knew it tears were streaming down my face. I really do hope she is right, but either way it was really special to hear her words.


----------



## joshs_girl

Heather - I think FF is a really good tool to use - especially since even just the free version is really nice. As far as fiddling with it goes, a friend of mine said this to me today...."as soon as you make rules, there are exceptions." And that applies to our bodies as well, there are all these rules that programs follow, but sometimes our bodies have their own agendas and such that a program just can't interpret. So I think that charting with a program is a good idea, but always keeping in mind that a program might not always follow what your body does.

Chesa - I'm glad you are getting results - even if sometimes the answers only seem to produce more questions. I think gaining weight is a really good idea, plus, hello you get to eat cookies!







Here are my thoughts on Clomid...
(and I'm looking at in March) I'd try a carefully monitored cycle. The doc should call off your cycle if you over stim, reducing the chance of multiples. I'd investigate some natural things that you could do to help with increasing your lining as well. But honestly, I'd give it a bit more time. Especially if age isn't a concern and you are okay with taking a while. Contrary to what your doctor thinks about your weight, I agree with you and think that your weight presents more than the initial problem of getting you pregnant. You have to stay pregnant and stay healthy and pregnant. I would definitely investigate some medical or natural aides to help you with that. Because you are totally right - your body needs to be able to not just get pregnant but to support the pregnancy.

i0lanthe - sometimes waiting is an okay thing - it can help you to get your head on straight. And it's also important to respect your partner's decisions and thoughts and feelings as well, even if it's hard to do at times. How long has your AF been going on?

Corrie - It's entirely possible that your testing started at the end of your LH surge...so what you are seeing as a + is just the end of it. It's also possible that part of your body's routine for gearing up to O is a bit of a temp rise before a big spike. But either way - at least you're Oing!

Sam - you can change FF settings to be more OPK friendly if you like. I'm glad your cycles are getting on a bit more normal now.

Illaria - good to see you back again! I love your friend's dream - that is beautiful imagery. And I hate to tell you this - your cycle is freaking beeeee-youuuuuuu-ti-ful!!


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 

*meredyth*, congratulations!!!

Not much going on here. I'm 2DPO, not planning to test until we're into 2008. This is feeling like a good cycle, though. I had 8, count 'em, 8 days of EWCM though we didn't take as much advantage of it as we should have since DH has been sick. I also O'd on CD14 which is much more like my normal, pre-miscarriage self. So I'm taking that as an encouraging sign.

Thanks so much!! I'm so happy for you that your cycle is looking normal again!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Can I "O" more than once in a cycle??
I had that stretchy CM this morning & I have what feels like O pain, but AF only just stopped about 3 days ago, & I am not suppose to O till 12-26-07(on a normal cycle anyway)...I had M/C on 11-11-07...Then had 1st AF start on 12-12-07 It lasted 7 days(normally only lasts 5)
Soooo, nothing is "normal" right now??!!!
Can I "O" this early? & can I "O" more than once in a cycle?

You can O twice, but only in a 24 hour period. That is usually how fraternal twins are conceived. My 1st cycle post m/c was 59 days and I'm not sure if I O'd. It was so frustrating b/c then I thought I was pg and I wasn't. That 1st cycle is a doozy. Big hugs mama









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Illaria* 
Hello Everyone,

Yes, I am still hanging around. I have had a rough couple of months with the loss of a dear friend, so have been very quiet due to my grief, I think.

DH and I are still TTC and still missing our little baby. On the bright side - this is the most normal looking cycle I have had since my m/c in July. I never imagined that it would take so long, but am hoping for a very special Christmas present in the form of 2 lines. Even though my cycle looks so good this time, my expectations are not quite as high as usual, as I am becoming a bit cynical after months of thinking "this is it!" and then feeling let down. But then again, this could be it!? I am 9 dpo, so will start testing on the 25th. I will be on vacation for the next 2 weeks so I might be slow to post news (if I have any).

Even though I haven't been chatty for a while, I have been thinking about this wonderful group of women and wishing you all BFPs and







s!

Meredyth, Congratulations!! I am so happy for you!


I've missed you mama! I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend







Your story brought tears to my eyes, I pray it comes true for you guys. I know how you feel about building up for the letdown and mistrusting your body. I wish you lots of peace and baby dust, too









I hope you guys don't mind if I stick around awhile, I'm just not ready to leave yet


----------



## momoftworedheads

Xakana - my sister and I are 4.5 yrs apart. We are best friends as well as sisters. I took care of my sister growing up. I have always gotten along with her. Do not worry about age gaps. My brother and I are exactly a year apart and we have not been close since we were 5-6 yrs old.

Take care!
Jen


----------



## mamatowill

Well I stopped the progesterone a couple of days ago and still no sign of af. This is getting really frustrating. I have no signs of pregnancy either and plenty of BFNs. I think I am most concerned since it is Christmas time so I will not be able to reach my dr and I am moving overseas exactly one week from today. I really don't want to be dealing with my period on the plane.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*mamatowill*: Big hugs, mama. That is so, so frustrating.

*Illaria*: So sorry for the loss of your dear friend. May you find comfort in her memory.

*Kati*: Thank you so much for your advice!! As far as taking awhile goes: My plan was to stay on vitex and dong quai and continue acupuncture for a few months. Now my DH has decided to go back to school in January of '09 and I will need to be working if he is in school (with my last pregnancy I was on bedrest; and I would really like to stay home with the baby as long as possible). So this is the main thing that is making me reconsider how to proceed... I can't believe that I am starting to be tempted. But I should gain some weight first... if my body will let me!


----------



## cagnew

mamatowill: I know what it's like to feel stalled. I'm sorry you have to deal with this right now









illaria: I'm sorry about your friend. I lost a good friend a few years ago and I still think about him often.

chesapeake:i wish I could send you some of my weight









Quick poll: which do you all think is more reliable: temps or opk's?


----------



## boobs4milk

the last 2 days have been tough for me. i'll be 34 sunday, and i'm still on this damn ttc rollercoaster. my oldest dd made varsity basketball and i'm so proud of her! i should be finished with making a family by now, but here i sit, obsessing, dreaming, begging the fates for one last chance. i'll do better this time, i promise!

last night i watched john mayer on pbs. he played this song and it was like he was singing to my heart.

"Dreaming With A Broken Heart"

When you're dreaming with a broken heart
The waking up is the hardest part
You roll outta bed and down on your knees
And for the moment you can hardly breathe
Wondering was she really here?
Is she standing in my room?
No she's not, 'cause she's gone, gone, gone, gone, gone....

When you're dreaming with a broken heart
The giving up is the hardest part
She takes you in with your crying eyes
Then all at once you have to say goodbye
Wondering could you stay my love?
Will you wake up by my side?
No she can't, 'cause she's gone, gone, gone, gone, gone....

Oooooooooohhhhhhhhh

Now do i have to fall asleep with roses in my hand
Do i have to fall asleep with roses in my hand?
Do i have to fall asleep with roses in my hand?
Do i have to fall asleep with roses in my hand?
Baby won't you get them if i did?
No you won't, 'cause you're gone, gone, gone, gone, gone....

When you're dreaming with a broken heart
The waking up is the hardest part

the waking up is still the hardest part. i want to go to sleep and wake up happy again.


----------



## politys

Hang in there, Boobs4milk, and everyone else! I'm sorry things are tough at the moment.









Meredyth - you're an inspiration!

I'm having a crummy morning too, after feeling hopeful last night to test today! Thanks everybody for your thoughts about FertilityFriend - I've put all of my charts in, and it wanted me to test today. I did, and it was negative. I was really hopeful when I woke up this morning to a spiked temp of 98.9! It's so tough to allow yourself to get your hopes up (even though you know that you have to be careful with your emotions), only to be disappointed, as you gals know.

I haven't been consistent in charting CM, only when EW appears for the first time. I've been nearly totally reliant on BBTs. When I removed my CM data as a test, FF moved my ovulation date to CD17 from the current CD14, which would mean I should wait three more days to test! I'm confused. My luteal phase is always long enough to sustain a pregnancy, but it fluctuates, and I'm realizing that my honey and I haven't had a good chance, based on FF's computations, until this current cycle since the cycle where we got pregnant, based on BD timing! Yikes!

If anyone has a chance to take a look at my chart, I would appreciate any insights you can offer! Is there any hope for this cycle? When do you think I ovulated?

Should I be concerned about the luteal phase length fluctuation FF points out?


----------



## xakana

*Politys*--that is a GREAT looking chart! I could say that it could be either the 14 or the 17--your LP hasn't been affected YET, unless you've started AF. And if the 17th is right, you still have a chance to have caught the egg. But it looks like it might go triphasic. If you're going to get AF, it should be going down...

*Quick poll: which do you all think is more reliable: temps or opk's?*

Temps. But I think CM is the best of all.


----------



## rach03

from my mama's house...

I'm on progesterone supplements now. My progesterone went from 21 to 14, so the RE wanted me to start immediately. I think they wanted me to use the compounded form from their local pharmacy in the med center, but I was already all the way out of town so they called me in a RX to Walgreens for Crinone which they said is just as good for now. They said if I really needed the other kind they would tell me to turn around, but it was okay.

I get my levels rechecked on Dec 26th...oh please, I hope the progesterone helps!


----------



## cagnew

politys: It looks like you O'd on CD14, but I am definetly not an expert! It could be the 17th I guess... I don' t understand what ff considers a thermal change. I thought it was three temps higher than the previous six, but I know I have had that happen and it wasn't counted. So, I don't know. Even if you O'd on the 14th you could still be pg. Some pg take longer to register on a hpt. Just recently Zona took forever to get a BFP. So, keep the hope alive









rach03: I am praying for you and baby!


----------



## mamatowill

AF finally arrived! Now I have to deal with the headache and cramps I have.


----------



## mamatowill

Oh and Rach I am sending sticky vibes for you!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
from my mama's house...
I'm on progesterone supplements now. My progesterone went from 21 to 14, so the RE wanted me to start immediately. I think they wanted me to use the compounded form from their local pharmacy in the med center, but I was already all the way out of town so they called me in a RX to Walgreens for Crinone which they said is just as good for now. They said if I really needed the other kind they would tell me to turn around, but it was okay.
I get my levels rechecked on Dec 26th...oh please, I hope the progesterone helps!

checking in real quick from my mom's house too....rach, thinking super positive, sticky baby vibes to you.







:







:







:







:
So how often were they checking your prog? It is soooo good that your dr is really on top of thing, yk? I'm sure the Crinone will bump your prog right back up to where it should be!

My temps have been all over the place since I've been here and I have no freaking idea if I've O'd yet. Grrrr. No real EWCF yet. CD18...still waiting.... I had EWCF on CD15 last month..hopefully soon!







: (I just love the magic waves!)


----------



## momoftworedheads

Rach03-sending you lots of sticky baby vibes.







s to you.

Jen(B4M) Congrats to your daughter! Way to go!!
If you do not feel your family is complete, then it isn't!
Happy Birthday. 34 is the new 20! I'll be 34 in May also.
Love, peace and prayers to you! Take care. I wish I could hug you IRL!

To everyone else-Hugs and prayers.

Take care!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Rach*: Did they check your hCG too? Sending lots and lots of good vibes your way!!!





















:


----------



## boobs4milk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Rach03-sending you lots of sticky baby vibes.







s to you.

Jen(B4M) Congrats to your daughter! Way to go!!
If you do not feel your family is complete, then it isn't!
Happy Birthday. 34 is the new 20! I'll be 34 in May also.
Love, peace and prayers to you! Take care. I wish I could hug you IRL!

To everyone else-Hugs and prayers.

Take care!


thank you, jen! i really appreciate the kindness here. i had yet another break down in the car tonight on the way home from xmas shopping.








s, everyone! and have a great weekend...


----------



## xakana

Spotting!! Which means that AF will be here tomorrow, _right on schedule_!





















: Everyone hope for me that this month will be it--I'll have had a 10 day LP as of tomorrow--that's what I was aiming for with the vitex. It would be perfect. If I go by my normal schedule, I'll be roughly due... October 4th (MP would put it at Sept 27--either way, a Libra). Oh, please! I can move to "waiting to O" if I start tomorrow!







:


----------



## Olerica

Hey guys!

Rach: You've been in my thoughts. Deep breaths dear. Keep calm. Lots of sticky dust your way.

Xakana: Glad to hear that your cycles are going the way you want. Hope it's your last one for about 40 weeks!

It's been really busy around here and I've not been good about keeping up with my Fertility Friend "lessons" hence I have a question: Can someone explain the progression of CM? I've been charting the results of what I'm finding... dry just after AF, and now milky.

You'd think by 37 that I'd have figured it out, but I've never had to worry about it before... and I've not really paid attention. (Not very smart, right?)


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Can someone explain the progression of CM? I've been charting the results of what I'm finding... dry just after AF, and now milky.

Dry, sticky, creamy, watery and eggwhite are the main classifications. "milky" sounds "creamy". Watery and eggwhite are fertile. EWCM is the most fertile (as I can attest to, as my dd was conceived using only CM as a guide and only ONE day of BDing in that whole month).


----------



## joshs_girl

Early morning ladies....we're hitting the road today so if updates are spotty for the next week or so, you know why.

Rach - a friend of mine is 22 weeks pregnant with her baby girl, who is also a baby after a loss and a low progesterone pregnancy. So you know you'll make it through this....this little one is just giving you a hard time already!

Xak - I'll go on and move you as a leap of good faith! My b'day is October 5th, so I'm hoping for a little Libra as well!

Olerica - it's supposed to go dry, sticky, creamy (which is also lotiony, milk, etc) and egg white - then after O, back to sticky or dry. But like everything else in this world - that can vary from person to person!


----------



## rach03

thanks for the sticky thoughts guys!









They didn't check my beta levels because this was just a re-check of my progesterone a week later, so I will ask them to do that next Wednesday when they recheck my progesterone again.

I keep trying to remember my losses happened later, so hopefully we saved this one in time.


----------



## meredyth0315

*rach* I've been keeping you& baby in my prayers. I just know it will all be okay, we have sweating to do together and I'm holding you to it









*Katherine* Drive safely, much love over the holidays to you!

*xakana* I've got everything crossed for you mama!!!!

*Jen (B4M)* Bug hugs mama









Sorry so short, I'll catch up on e/o later!!!


----------



## rach03

Meredyth, thanks for the prayers! I can't wait to sweat my butt of with you!


----------



## A Mothers Love

I just spotted, & I'm not even due to "O" till. Wednesday. I do NOT know what the heck is going on!!!! Grrrrrrr!!!!!!
FF says I may have O'd 2-4 days ago. That would have been just 3 days after AF stopped!!! Is that even possible??? Crap!!!! I know I'm not pregnant Cause we have not BD'd. DH wanted to wait & do it Christmas Eve & Christmas. Not happy, don't know what's going on. grumble Grumble!!!!!









I hope things are better w/ all the rest of you.


----------



## xakana

*A Mother's Love*--how long was AF? Most likely, you just had a slight fever or something. But the spotting could be O, you can always BD tonight and try to catch it, if DH is willing (and if he's not, point out how many hubbies want their wives to come to them asking for sex tonight, lol, mine's one of them!). Or it could be a fluke, an infection, etc. Don't give up on yourself so soon. Also, how many cycles have you had? You're still on the in our thoughts list, so I'm sorry if you already said.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*A Mother's Love*--how long was AF? Most likely, you just had a slight fever or something. But the spotting could be O, you can always BD tonight and try to catch it, if DH is willing (and if he's not, point out how many hubbies want their wives to come to them asking for sex tonight, lol, mine's one of them!). Or it could be a fluke, an infection, etc. Don't give up on yourself so soon. Also, how many cycles have you had? You're still on the in our thoughts list, so I'm sorry if you already said.

I had M/c 11-11-07. I was 13 weeks. I bled 12 days. Then had 1st AF start on 12-12-07. It was real light & had off & on spotting for 7 days.(normal AF is 5 days & 1st day is light. day 2&3 heavy. day 4&5 med-light. My cycles are 28 days.
With an AF start date of 12-12-07, I was due to "O" 12-26-07

Gosh....so who knows!!!!


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
I had M/c 11-11-07. I was 13 weeks. I bled 12 days. Then had 1st AF start on 12-12-07. It was real light & had off & on spotting for 7 days.(normal AF is 5 days & 1st day is light. day 2&3 heavy. day 4&5 med-light. My cycles are 28 days.
With an AF start date of 12-12-07, I was due to "O" 12-26-07

Gosh....so who knows!!!!


I agree with xakana, it could be O spotting. It's not over til AF shows!!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Oh, & we bleed sometimes when we "O"???? I don't remember ever doing that before. That happens???????? If so, I will def. start the BD'ing early.


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Oh, & we bleed sometimes when we "O"???? I don't remember ever doing that before. That happens???????? If so, I will def. start the BD'ing early.


Some women do, yes. Same with the AF like cramps, our bodies are really something else around this time!!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Oh, & we bleed sometimes when we "O"???? I don't remember ever doing that before. That happens???????? If so, I will def. start the BD'ing early.

Oh, yes! Even if you've never done it before, it can happen! Some women get like a mini-AF for O--crampy, moody and that bit of spotting. I used to, before I went on birth control and changed my cycle totally.


----------



## xakana

*meredyth*--I love your ticker!


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*meredyth*--I love your ticker!

Thanks so much. I debated about doing it, afraid to jinx the pregnancy. But I feel so differently this time, like I have so much inner peace with this baby. It's so hard to explain, just a feeling that all will be okay. Hopefully my mother's intuition will be right and it will be smooth sailing until August 25th!!!


----------



## heatherh

Hey guys! Just checking in real quick between Christmas shopping and post office drop offs.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Okay...another question. I do have the stretcy Cm w/ the spotting.
Does this mean:
I "O"d already
I am "O"ing now
Or, I am going to "O"????


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Okay...another question. I do have the stretcy Cm w/ the spotting.
Does this mean:
I "O"d already
I am "O"ing now
Or, I am going to "O"????

O'ing right now is what that should mean.


----------



## labortrials

Corrie - aw *blush* thanks.

Iolanthe - no it's not silly to wait. You gotta do what feels right for you. I'm waiting a couple of cycles since I've had back-to-back m/cs. Pregnancy & m/c is tough on the body. I got pregnant in my June cycle and lost my 2nd pregnancy in October, so . . . that's a LOT for my body to have had to handle.

Sam - good signs! Crossing fingers and toes for you!

Jen - I hear ya. It's tough to be ttc and losing babies at any age, but especially when you see yourself beyond the time you thought you'd be still making babies.

Mamatowill - well, at least SOMETHING happened and you're not dealing with it on the plane! Hugs!

Rach - I sure hope the prog. helps you!

Me - Temps are stagnant at 97.1. Question - so, if I take my temp 2x in a row, sometimes it registers different. What do I do??????

Oh, and I "fixed" my hair, and now the color is quite "gingery", I guess. Mom hates it, I think. Oh well.


----------



## politys

Good morning everyone!

Labortrials, FF indicates that you should just go with the first temp...and don't worry about your hair - send a pic so we can see the different shade! Moms always prefer one's hair to look like theirs, I think!

Xakana and Cagnew, thanks so much for taking a look at my chart, and for the encouragement!

Yesterday morning my temp plummeted, so I figured AF was imminent. And with spotting yesterday, AF has arrived. I'm excited to start a new cycle!

Oh, and Jen, I'm 37









Sticky vibes to Rach









Today is Olivia's birthday, so I think we'll be off to visit the zoo and ice skating!







Hopefully ibuprofen will keep these cramps under control!


----------



## cagnew

Good morning!

AML: Maybe your cycle is just messed up still from the m/c. My body did all kinds of weird stuff for a few months after miine. I had my first post-m/c period three months after my m/c, and the period was super light and the cycle has been crazy long. I hope it isn't going to always be this long now.

meredyth: Don't worry, a ticker won't jinx a pg







What was it Megan73 said? "Hope does not make bad things happen."

Megan: If you are still lurking, how are you doing?

FF keeps moving my O date up because my temp keeps rising. I am not stressing about it though. I just wish we would have bd'ed a bit more. DH was too exhausted two of the nights







If I was meant to get pg this cycle, I figure that I will. I plan to test New Years Eve if AF doesn't show up. ANyone else testing soon?


----------



## xakana

*Heather*--I'm sorry about AF! I got her too, today, but I'm glad to see her, at 10DPO, finally giving me a decent length luteal phase. Baby dust for you next month/year, though! And I'll say that Libra babies are great!! That's what I'm aiming for!

*cagnew*--Good luck! Temps going up are usually a good sign. But I think it's that you got your OPKs on CD38, too. I see a good chance of Oing on CD36 temp-wise, but with everything else, I'd definitely say CD38. I got pg 3 days after BDing last time, though, so don't lose hope. It's possible up to 5 days before (though unlikely, it's also 'unlikely' to get pregnant on birth control pills, heheh, and I know plenty of people who have!).


----------



## A Mothers Love

Heather, you have a good attitude!! It can be fun to start a new cycle, & start all the dreaming again









There is a lot going on w/ all of us. I enjoy the time here with all of you!!

We did the BD just to make sure. I'm still not sure what's going on w/ my body. The spotting has stopped. I have no clue about when I will "O" or when to time the BD. but that's okay....I just want to enjoy Christmas & "try" not to worry to much about TTC. We still plan to try on Christmas Eve, & Christmas day...but I don't want it to comsume me. IYKWIM.
If we don't catch this cycle, we will maybe get the next one & maybe have an anniversary baby









I wish the best to all of you for Christmas!!!! I love this time of year!!!


----------



## jmo

quick question, mama...FF just said I O'd on CD15 but I had no real EWCF so far this cycle. This hasn't happened before and all 3 of my pregnancies had been conceived on the first try. We're officially ttc this next cycle so what should I do to improve my CF? EPO? Does anyone know the dosage? Green tea or something? Maybe I just missed my EWCF this month but better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## i0lanthe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
i0lanthe - sometimes waiting is an okay thing - it can help you to get your head on straight. And it's also important to respect your partner's decisions and thoughts and feelings as well, even if it's hard to do at times. How long has your AF been going on?

Day 1 was December 11, today is cycle day 13, but yesterday (cycle day 12) there was only spotting. I think AF may finally be basically done. whew! That's like twice as long as usual for me.

I could definitely stand to get my head on straighter. Looking on the bright side of waiting, I guess it's one less thing to stress about over the holidays (scratch "obsess about ovulating" off of my xmas eve to-do list, right?)


----------



## cagnew

jmo: Drink LOTS of water (that is what I tried to do this cycle). I also heard that drinking grapefruit juice helps. As for the EPO, I read that you are suppose to take between 1500mg and 3000mg a day from the time of your period until you O. I guess the amount depends on how much help you need. Someone at an herbal store should be able to help you - or a midwife.


----------



## boobs4milk

happy holidays, everyone. my temps tanked this a.m., so af should show tomorrow. i'm looking forward to getting 2007 out of here and starting over in 2008!


----------



## boobs4milk

:














h, i forgot to wish everyone else bfp dust for testing during the holidays!!!


----------



## labortrials

Aw man! I think I just have a stupid thermometer. I mean, all this month I've gotten the same 97.17 reading MOST of the time . . . with one sub 97 reading. Grrrrr!







I'm gonna go buy a new therm. Dang, we BDed last night, and I don't want to get pregs this cycle.







:

Stupid thermometer. Stupid waste of money!


----------



## joshs_girl

Just a quick Merry Christmas Eve to all!


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Congrats to all the BFP!!!*[/COLOR]
Sorry anout any tanking temps..or visits from AF, & the BFN's are a real bummer
*Merry Christmas To Everyone







*

*ME: My cycle is just extra weird right now...so who knows!! I had The sticky CM..then had spotting for a day..then was dry a day...now CM is wet. I think my body is confussed







We still plan to BD tonight/Christmas....to TTC a "Christmas conception"*


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
quick question, mama...FF just said I O'd on CD15 but I had no real EWCF so far this cycle.

I had no EWCF when I conceived last.

Good luck to everyone TTCing for Christmas and to those testing soon! For all BFPs, some extra sticky baby dust!!

Should I do the top of the page dance?







:





















:
(eat your veggies!)


----------



## cagnew

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Happy Holidays everyone! If you are BDing for a Christmas baby, hope you catch that egg!
If you are testing today or this week-sending you BFP vibes!!!

Jen


----------



## labortrials

Umm, uh... I think because of that messed up thermometer, I might have been fertile last BD. Uh oh. Well, I didn't have CM, but I had TONS of it the next day . . . and today.

So, I'm kinda now on a TWW . . . wasn't anticipating that . . .

Hmm . . .

Well, Merry Christmas to anyone who is celebrating today. Best wishes for a happy end of the year to those of you who are not Christmasers. =)


----------



## boobs4milk

happy holidays, everyone!

cd 1 for me...ho, ho, ho.


----------



## cagnew

5DPO for me. I am a little concerned... I jumped on my little sisters trampoline for a bit and now I am wondering if that could prevent an egg from inplanting or something. I looked on the internet and didn't find anything specific about pre-implanted eggs. Hmmm. I think I am not going to worry about it.

b4m:







s:


----------



## fallriverfox

s boobs4milk, Boo on AF!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## joshs_girl

oh Jen honey









I healed a lot today - this morning Big Daddy and I had some moments of silence and prayer and thought for our babies - our Christmas would have been very very different if I'd still been pregnant with twins. But tonight, I held a three month old "sticky baby" (my cousin had a m/c before having him) and I just felt my heart heal so much. I took him into another room and told him that he was such a loved baby and that one day soon I hoped to have a little one just like him and of course I cried but I just felt my heart heal a little bit - being able to hold him - it was having what we all are striving for.

The Big Daddy and I snuck back to MIL's house where we are staying and had a quickie because I got a high on my monitor today -


----------



## rach03

Jen,









Just checking in really quick, I'm back home now from visiting everyone for Christmas. We were so busy that luckily my mind was kept off of things until bedtime when I had to do the progesterone supplements. I get my blood drawn tomorrow.

I'm trying really really hard to believe this one is a take home baby, but it's so very hard. My cousin was there Christmas Eve with her 2nd baby that was due 5 days before mine. Our other cousin announced she's due with #2 in June. It just tore me up inside. Both of their first babies are younger than my DS.

Why oh why is it so very easy for everyone else to have babies? Why does it have to be so hard, sad, and scary for us?


----------



## A Mothers Love

joshs girl, glad you felt some healing.
I hope that quicky did the trick!!! Hope to hear good news from you in a couple of weeks!!!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

rach, good luck on the blood test. I' don't know why life is delt the way it is. Stay strong!!!!! You ARE strong & you ARE pregnant......Go with that!!!
I will be watching for your update re: your bloodwork.


----------



## rach03

Thanks A Mothers Love









Katherine, I totally forgot to say I'm so happy you had some healing. Lots of







I really hope that quickie was it!


----------



## meredyth0315

Been thinking about you guys a lot over these days off work









*Jen* I'm so sorry AF showed, stupid stupid AF









*Corrie* I'm not familiar with jumping, but we can put our bodies through alot and those little eggies are okay, so just keep on thinking like that!! When I was pg with Jacob but didn't know yet, I went on this ride at Sea World (Journey to Atlantis) and there is this HUGE drop at one point, and he was okay... a little scared of thrill rides now though









*Katherine* That is such a wonderful feeling. I felt that when I held my baby niece, I just cried and held her wishing that it would be my time. And a big woohoo on the quickie









*Rach* Bug hugs mama







Sending lots of sticky thoughts & prayers to you & baby.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Katherine- huge







s to you. I am so glad that that little one gave you some healing. Hope the quickie was all you need for a BFP!!!

Rach03-praying for you. I'll be waiting tomorrow to hear about your wee one and the bloodwork. Sticky baby vibes all the way.

Jen-Boo on AF!







This is your month mama!!!!!

I figured out some things this week. I think I have a thyroid problem. I am calling my GP tomorrow and seeing if he can do the workup. Also, I do not O at CD 14-16, it is more like CD 19-21. With all my pregnancies, my kids would measure smaller than they should based on dates alone (you know, the infamous wheel). I think since I O later, the dates do not line up respectively.

Hope you each had a good day. I am glad it is over. I will be shopping tomorrow!!
















s and prayers to all tonight! I am so grateful for each of you this year.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*B4M*: Poo on AF!
*Kati*: So glad you found some peace and hope. You WILL be holding a little one!
*Rach*: It just doesn't seem fair sometimes. I guess the hidden blessing is that we will cherish our little ones more than one could ever ever imagine. But that still doesn't make it easy.
*momoftworedheads*: I O late too! Usually around CD 20 - that is what my RE thinks is the problem. Have you tried vitex?

Me - CD 28 of what is usually a 40 day cycle, although I _may_ have O'd around CD 15 this time. I have had some spotting and cramping the last 4 days, which never happens to me (well, except for implantation). Could the vitex be doing this?


----------



## zonapellucida

GOOD MORNING!!!! How is everyone? Nothing much happening here except the usual woorying. I POAS two days ago just to see a really dark line becasue I keep going from feeling pregnant to feeling normal--whatever that is. I was supposed to see the midwife today but am going ot reschedule as the ride is too long and ev eryone is still sleeping. Making an appointment for the anniversary of a loss was a bad idea as well as making it the day after Christmas. I am not even keeping track of how far along I am for the fear.

congrats on all the BFP's and I am hoping for some more!!!


----------



## rach03

Well the blood is drawn, we'll know the results later this afternoon. No beta because since I'm past 5 weeks they said that the levels don't really double any more so the RE feels it's just something else to worry over.

I had to take my 2 year old with me because DH could not go into work late this morning. The nurse said he's too heavy for me to be lifting. I try not to carry him or pick him up at home, we've been doing really good about it. But you just can't avoid it sometimes. Oh well.

I'll let yall know when I hear from them.








everyone


----------



## fallriverfox

I'm waiting for your results Rach.


----------



## boobs4milk

rach-







s and hoping for good news!








s all around. we're off to the mall...


----------



## Sunshine4004

I am just stopping in to let everyone know I am still checking on them. I am eager to see some more BFPs soon!

Has anyone heard from Megan73 recently?


----------



## rach03

My levels went back up to 29! So the supplements are working. I have to stay on them for now (I don't imagine I'll be off them until I'm out of the first trimester). They'll recheck me next week at my ultrasound.

I'm still pretty crampy, and that's freaking me out. Trying not to worry too much though, but it's hard.


----------



## rach03

Yay, top of the page luck!

I'll take some sticky luck, please...


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
My levels went back up to 29! So the supplements are working. I have to stay on them for now (I don't imagine I'll be off them until I'm out of the first trimester). They'll recheck me next week at my ultrasound.

I'm still pretty crampy, and that's freaking me out. Trying not to worry too much though, but it's hard.

Good, glad the supplements are doing their job. I know it is so hard not to worry, Believe me...I do know. After the m/c's I have had, If I do get BFP again I will be right where you are. Afraid to hope, mourning what you know you have lost, wondering why you just can't be happy?? Ugh...we can be our own worst enimies at times.
The test was good "today" & you are pregnant "today"= Today is a good day!!!!


----------



## rach03

You are right, today is a good day


----------



## xakana

Wanted to throw in that I'm also a late ovulater--I O on CD21-23 with a 31-33 day cycle. But I now have a 10 day LP as of last month, so I'm really hoping that helps the next baby stick!

Good sticky baby dust for everyone trying for the rest of 2007!


----------



## meredyth0315

Yay rach!!! I'm so relieved that the supplements are working!!! Keep on sticking baby!!!







:


----------



## boobs4milk

awesome news, rach!


----------



## fallriverfox

Great news Rach!


----------



## politys

Rach! Go sticky baby!


----------



## rach03

Thanks guys!


----------



## boobs4milk

anyone know of anything i can do to make me O? i'm not too sure that i'm actually O'ing...my temps don't dip down like they used to before the miscarriage. we are going to try and do OPK's, but O usually falls between paychecks LOL


----------



## meredyth0315

I was poking online earlier and had my Yahoo radio on and the song Trouble Me by 10,000 Maniacs came on, and it's been awhile since I've listened to them, but it made me think of all of you guys and how we're always there to help each other and help lift some of the burden we bear. Just a very pretty song that hit home and made me think of y'all, the lyrics are:

_Trouble me, disturb me with all your cares and you worries.
Trouble me on the days when you feel spent.
Why let your shoulders bend underneath this burden when my back is sturdy and strong?
Trouble me.

Speak to me, don't mislead me, the calm I feel means a storm is swelling;
there's no telling where it starts or how it ends.
Speak to me, why are you building this thick brick wall to defend me when your silence is my greatest fear?
Why let your shoulders bend underneath this burden when my back is sturdy and strong?
Speak to me.

Let me have a look inside these eyes while I'm learning.
Please don't hide them just because of tears.
Let me send you off to sleep with a "There, there, now stop your turning and tossing."
Let me know where the hurt is and how to heal.

Spare me? Don't spare me anything troubling.
Trouble me, disturb me with all your cares and you worries.
Speak to me and let our words build a shelter from the storm.
Lastly, let me know what I can mend.
There's more, honestly, than my sweet friend, you can see.
Trust is what I'm offering if you trouble me.

_ If you've never heard it, you may try to take a listen when you have a chance, it's nice & relaxing


----------



## momoftworedheads

Rach03- Great news! Hurray! Sticky baby stay put!!!

Meredyth-I love 10,000 maniacs. I have sung that song so many times. I used a Natalie Merchant song to try out for Chorale in High School.

If you pray, could you keep a friend of mine in your prayers? She is in pre-term labor (26 weeks) and being observed tonight. I am praying her baby stays put but I am nervous for her. She is due in April.

Good night!

Jen


----------



## heatherh

*b4m*. Sorry the witch showed.

*Rach*, glad you and your little one are hanging in OK









Hi *zona* and *sunshine*!

Keeping your friend in my thoughts, *momoftworedheads*.

Did any of you guys see Newsweek from Dec 10th? I was going to look into the research more and see if anyone around here was talking about it, but it looks to be pretty interesting stuff. Wondering if it would make sense to apply a few dietary changes to improve our chances...

I'm just waiting for my temp to go up any day now. It was *super* low this morning after only a few hours of sleep. I kind of think it will go up tomorrow, but only time will tell.

Hope you guys are doing well. I know my mood improved now that Christmas and the related stress is over with. Phew.


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Hi everyone! I've been reading along and so glad everyone has made it thru the holidays. It's been nice to see several of us in the due in boards, but also tense as I know the "i'm out" posts are going to start popping up. I don't want to see any of our names start one of those.

I got fabulous news today, I had my first sono and there IS a baby in there and this one has a beating heart! I posted the sono pic in the DIA forum if you want to see my little Tyson bean! I am feeling so much relief and happiness today! We told my family at Christmas, and have told our oldest son today. They are all super happy. We have to tell the inlaws soon bc DS 1 already blurted it to my BIL and niece today.

I will continue to keep an ear in here and pray along with each of you.


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
anyone know of anything i can do to make me O? i'm not too sure that i'm actually O'ing...my temps don't dip down like they used to before the miscarriage. we are going to try and do OPK's, but O usually falls between paychecks LOL

*Jen* - I think your charts look like you are o'ing....but that is just my 2 cents. I don't put too much faith in OPKs because I have missed the surge several cycles and my temps still indicated I o'ed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Did any of you guys see Newsweek from Dec 10th? I was going to look into the research more and see if anyone around here was talking about it, but it looks to be pretty interesting stuff. Wondering if it would make sense to apply a few dietary changes to improve our chances...

*Heather* - I hadn't seen that article but it is interesting. I am unsure if I believe it 100% or not but they seem to have the facts pretty aligned. I tend to eat whole grains and many of the foods they say promote ovulation and I still always o very late in my cycles. I also only eat skim milk products which they say doesn't help fertility. Not sure what to think? Thanks for sharing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MySunflowerBoys* 
I got fabulous news today, I had my first sono and there IS a baby in there and this one has a beating heart!

*Deborah* - What great news! I am so happy for you! I will have to go check out your picture.

*Me* - I didn't want to force it on anyone but if you click on the baby icon in my siggy you can see my u/s picture from last Friday. It was my 10+ week u/s, the one that brought us our sad news last time, so I was very nervous. All looked well and the baby was dancing all around and sucking his/her thumb.


----------



## boobs4milk

wonderful news, deborah and rachel! great pics, too!

jen-thinking of your friend!

heather-i haven't read the article yet, but when i went to the women's clinic, i was told that a healthy, balanced diet was a good thing. she also mentioned cutting out soy, refined sugar/flour, caffeine, and canned veggies/foods. she said that being at an optimal weight for height/bone structure was a good idea. it just SUCKS because when i got pg w/zoe i was eating whatever, still had 30 lbs of baby weight from natalie, and NOT talking pnv's. after we lost zoe, i started exercising and lost 35lbs, eating better and watching my intake of unnecessary fats/sugars and still no baby...

so, i'm back to being lazy and eating what i feel like LOL i figured that if it's not going to help, i might as well be happy instead of feeling like food/diet is controlling my every breath!


----------



## meredyth0315

I'm freaking out now b/c I just went to the potty and wiped and found pink spotting. I just can't lose this baby, too







I can't get anyone at the m/w office so I'm just going to sit at work and shake and try not to cry.


----------



## joshs_girl

Meredyth - many many prayers for you and your baby. I know we all have a bad history here, but try to focus on the fact that for most people spotting doesn't mean anything. Peace to you today mama.


----------



## fallriverfox

Meredyth


----------



## rach03

Meredyth, lots of hugs and sticky for you. Lots of prayers and positive thoughts as well


----------



## boobs4milk

hugs, meredyth...i had bleeding w/natalie at about 5 1/2 weeks. hoping this is just baby digging in!


----------



## meredyth0315

Thank you so much ladies, I don't know what I'd do without you all







I have 5 more minutes until the m/w gets in and hopefully they'll be able to get me in. Last potty trip it was the lightest beige color, but still cm, so I'm just trying to keep my wits about me. I'll update as soon as I know something.


----------



## rach03

Please do let us know, we're all thinking of you!


----------



## boobs4milk

keeping you in my good thoughts, meredyth!


----------



## mountainmummy

Hi everyone. I am sad to have to join you here, but I don't know where else to go to share my story, and hope for my future. I lost my infant daughter, Isla, in September. She was full term, 7 lbs, 15 oz, and had her cord around her neck 3x. There were problems 2 weeks before, caught on the us, but not significant enough for my mw to feel further intervention was needed. When I stopped feeling movement 2 weeks later, an 'abnormal' nst required we get her out immediately, so I had an emergency csection (had planned on a vbac home water birth), and she lost her hearbeat when they cut the cord. They revived her and we had her for 13 hours. It's been the most wretched, horrifying 3 months of my life, and if it weren't for my son, I don't even know how I'd have gone on. I guess I'm here because we want more babies. I'm 34, and time isn't exactly on my side. Your stories give me hope, and make me want to try again. I hope I can find a place amongst you all.








Steph.


----------



## meredyth0315

*Steph* I am so so sorry for the loss of your daughter. I hope you can find some peace & healing here, it is a wonderful place for support









Well, I saw the m/w and feel much better, not 100%, but better than I did. I had an u/s that showed nothing but a very thick endometrium, so they do feel that I'm pregnant, just maybe 2 weeks along. I have lab orders for 2 beta draws, one tomorrow, then again on Monday, with a m/w follow up Wednesday, so I'm just going to try and relax and take it easy and hope that my betas do what they should. It's just so strange with getting the BFP on the 18th and only being 2 weeks along. Maybe it's the irregular cycles I have. I'm just praying this baby sticks and my betas are where they should be. Thanks again for the love & thoughts e/o, you guys are the best


----------



## labortrials

Steph - welcome. This is a great place for you to be. Not e/o here is even actively ttc. We're all drawn together by this unfortunate bond. I am so sorry to read about your full-term loss. It's heart-breaking.

Meredyth - what's going on? Update!!!

Me - well, I totally LOST IT today. I got on my google homepage and saw my 17w3d ticker. And LOST IT. Keep crying off and on. Doesn't help that I forgot to take my anti-depressant last night . . . AND according to FF, I may have ovulated earlier than I thought which means that I could be pregnant. That would be a mixed blessing for sure. But switching thermometers in the middle of this cycle could also be skewing the "results". Only time will tell.

So, please move me to the WAITING TO KNOW status. I'm going to treat the rest of this cycle as if I am pregnant. Just in case.

I'm totally an emotional wreck. My stomach has been upset for the past couple of days (though my mom's rich cooking and OVEREATING could be the culprits), and I SWEAR my nips are unusually sensitive right now. I'm crampy too. Is it normal to be crampy during/shortly after O??

Y'all, I am a WRECK.


----------



## labortrials

Hey, those of you who like more academic reads should find/borrow a copy of "Motherhood Lost". It's INCREDIBLE and actually has helped me understand the dynamics of ICAN as well.

Speaking of . . . I was quoted in the Helena paper and didn't sound like an idjit. http://helenair.com/articles/2007/12...a011226_02.txt So proud of my ICAN friend there who is finally getting her act together.


----------



## meredyth0315

Big hugs Kimberly, I hope everything works out best for you


----------



## rach03

*Meredyth*, that happened to me last time and my doctor seemed like it was a normal occurance to her (and it had absolutely nothing to do with my loss...just wanted to be sure you know that!) I was a couple weeks behind where I should have been and I had gotten a very very early BFP, so early there was no way the dates were right. She said all kinds of crazy things happen...2 eggs could have gotten fertilized several days apart and one absorbed, ovulation could happen a couple days later than thought and implantation could take forever.

Lots of







, I'm glad you feel a little better!

*Kimberly*,







to you as well. I'm sorry you're very emotional, it's totally understandable. Hoping this is your month!

*Steph*, I am so very sorry for your loss.







Welcome, you will find such wonderful women here to support you along the way!


----------



## jmo

hi mamas, still at my parents house on vacation so I'm very behind...just popping in to say congrats to rach and deborah. Yay for sticky babies!!! Big hugs to Meredyth. I'm sure everything is fine, mama...hang in there! Hopefully I'll be able to catch up on e/o else later!!


----------



## fallriverfox

Welcome Steph, I hope your stay is short









labortrials,







I hope your two weeks go quickly!


----------



## labortrials

Thanks, gals, for the support. I'm feeling a bit more "even" this afternoon. It'll be a long 2ww, that's for sure. According to my chart I'm 3 DPO. I'm not certain I can trust my chart this month though with the travel and the change in thermometers. Ah well. Time will tell . . .

Meredyth - I'm glad things are looking up for you! Hopefully it was "just" implantation bleeding or something. Scary, I know. HUGS!


----------



## meredyth0315

It's just so crazy that the dates are so off. But hell, I shouldn't be surprised after 2 pregnancies after having only 2 periods a year! It seems the spotting has ceased for now, but I'm still nervous. Again, I appreciate you all so much and thank G-d he led me to MDC!!!!

Thought I'd throw this in, too. While I was in with the u/s tech we started talking about birthing and such, then she asked me if I had a csection, and I've had 2. She said she could see the scars on my uterus from them. I professed my desire for a VBA2C and I thought her eyes were going to jump out of her skull! She said that would be up to the OB, but highly unlikely considering I've had 2 prior, maybe after 1, but not after 2. I'm hoping that after I talk with the m/w and see if we can meet in the middle somewhere maybe there will be some speck of chance, but I know the odds are really against me. I'm going to push, but not be overbearing... yet


----------



## momoftworedheads

Meredyth-praying for you and sending you sticky baby dust!

Take care!


----------



## meredyth0315

Spotting started again. Had my beta drawn this morning, results probably Monday and another beta draw Monday. I'm trying to not give up hope, but I just don't know. My heart's already breaking for this baby


----------



## fallriverfox

Oh Meredyth, I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## MySunflowerBoys

Oh Meredyth! Holding on hope for you....


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Meredyth - I'm not giving up hope for you and your baby yet









I got my peak today on my monitor.....Big Daddy is game for GIO tonight, but tomorrow we've got 13 hours in the car - that's going to be challenging!


----------



## meredyth0315

Thanks so much guys, I need all the hope I can get







I'm just going to sit here with my feet up on the computer and take it easy. The spotting stopped again, so I'm just completely baffled, but I am hopeful. I am NOT going to stress any more about it and put it in G-d's hands.

*Katherine* Good luck tonight, here's some ***bow chicka bow bow*** music for you to set the mood


----------



## rach03

*Meredyth*, lots of prayers for you and baby. We're not giving up hope for you guys yet!









*Katherine*, as my friend told me when we were staying in a hotel with my mom and our 2 year old in Dallas to go to their wedding..."Love will find a way." He asked if we were going to have some "fun" in our hotel and I was like "Uh, don't think so with mom and the baby there!"

Love will find a way. Find an interesting place, tell good stories later.


----------



## labortrials

Meredyth - ah the mystery of the human body. I know it's gotta be so scary and frustrating. Keep us posted.

Ugh, crampy yet again today. Is that an early (like I'm only 4DPO) pregnancy symptom. I swear I'm crampy and heavy feeling down there. Nips are slightly tender. Swear I'm pregnant again. We'll see . . .








Kimberly


----------



## boobs4milk

meredyth-







s!

katherine- sending you some catching the eggie dust!

kimberly- idk...the stuff i've read said that most early pg. symptoms are only noticed after the fact because most women could swear that af was coming! since the miscarriage, i cramp from cd 14 until the day before af gets here, but i've also got endo. i am used to cramping, but not for that long. i get such HORRIFIC cramps i have to take pain killers and it scares the beeejeeezus out of me because what if i'm pg and harm the baby? i'm hoping this is a pg sign for you...GOOD LUCK!

well, we are SICK. someone has been sick here for over a week, but i got it now, so we are officially SICK. just a nasty head cold, but it's kicking our butts. natalie's cough is getting worse (of course, it's the weekend) and i've had a low-grade fever. i fudged on my chart this a.m. so that ff doesn't 'remind' me to be more consistent on temping!

hoping you all have a great weekend and year's end. bill is on call this weekend, so i'll be lonely...


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Steph*: I am glad you found your way to us, but so so sad for your loss. We are here for you, Mama.

*Meredyth*: Hang in there sweety! I am holding onto hope for you and your little one. I wish you didn't have to go through this stress.

*Kati*: Have fun tonight! And I am sure you will find a way tomorrow. A car ride has never stopped us.... that's what tinted windows are for....









*Kimberly*: I have been crampy since a few days after O too! And spotting from DPO 9-13. Could be the vitex? We are not technically TTC right now, but we have been DTD without "protection" up until CD 16. (Thereafter, we TTA because my RE thinks that my late ovulation is responsible for my m/cs.) I figure if I get pregnant, then my body did what it was supposed to do and O'd at the right time! But I am not banking on it.


----------



## labortrials

Cool, just finally noticed the cool multi-quote thingie!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
kimberly- idk...the stuff i've read said that most early pg. symptoms are only noticed after the fact because most women could swear that af was coming! since the miscarriage, i cramp from cd 14 until the day before af gets here, but i've also got endo. i am used to cramping, but not for that long. i get such HORRIFIC cramps i have to take pain killers and it scares the beeejeeezus out of me because what if i'm pg and harm the baby? i'm hoping this is a pg sign for you...GOOD LUCK!

well, we are SICK. someone has been sick here for over a week, but i got it now, so we are officially SICK. just a nasty head cold, but it's kicking our butts. natalie's cough is getting worse (of course, it's the weekend) and i've had a low-grade fever. i fudged on my chart this a.m. so that ff doesn't 'remind' me to be more consistent on temping!

hoping you all have a great weekend and year's end. bill is on call this weekend, so i'll be lonely...

Hmm, I have endo too, so maybe it's *just* that. I need to take a chill pill and just wait and see.

Sorry to hear you all are sick and that Bill will be MIA this weekend. You know where to find us!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*Kimberly*: I have been crampy since a few days after O too! And spotting from DPO 9-13. Could be the vitex? We are not technically TTC right now, but we have been DTD without "protection" up until CD 16. (Thereafter, we TTA because my RE thinks that my late ovulation is responsible for my m/cs.) I figure if I get pregnant, then my body did what it was supposed to do and O'd at the right time! But I am not banking on it.

Hmm, the vitex doesn't make me spot. It's supposed to really help with regulating hormones, so I hope it's working for us both! I think I'll wait to DTD unprotected until CD20 which has been the latest I've ovulated in the past 6 months. This would have been an early O for me. We weren't planning to ttc until next cycle at the earliest. Ooopsie!








Kimberly (hoping my lucky thumb will help)


----------



## hannybanany

Hey ladies! We're still on our Christmas vacation, so I haven't had much time to check in and keep up!

AF arrived the day after Christmas







. Right on time. So I guess I can be moved to "waiting to O".

I need to call my OB to schedule my HSG and I think I'm going to call and RE next week.

Welcome to the newcomers. Good thoughts for all - especially you, Meredyth.


----------



## cagnew

Probably won't hear from me for awhile...
Lightening struck our house and fried our modem. We also have no heat, no phone, no oven.... Ugh. Money has been so tight I don't know how we are going to afford to get it all fixed. Needless to say, the modem will be the last thing we get so it might be awhile before I have regualr access to the internet again.

General hugs to those who need them and fingers crossed for those bd'ing and testing.

I will be testing the 31st


----------



## Olerica

Steph - Sorry that you have to join us, mama. Hope your stay is short.







:

Meredyth - I'm thinking and praying for you and your baby. Lots of sticky dust to you and baby.









I've been charting tis month (for the first time in years) and expect to OV tomorrow as I had the dip this morning. So, when I started seeing the EWCM I was prepping DH that we'd be BDing. I really wanted to BD the day before yesterday but I guess I just wasn't ready. We talked about it last night and I apologized to him because everything he was doing that felt nice (if you know what I mean) also started kinda freaking me out. He was just lovely and backed off and we just snuggled and took a nap instead.







How great is he? Pretty great.









Got the deed done today, so I guess I'm on the two week wait, but as the world didn't end because we dtd, probably won't hurt to keep bd'ing, right?


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Probably won't hear from me for awhile...
Lightening struck our house and fried our modem. We also have no heat, no phone, no oven.... Ugh. Money has been so tight I don't know how we are going to afford to get it all fixed. Needless to say, the modem will be the last thing we get so it might be awhile before I have regualr access to the internet again.

General hugs to those who need them and fingers crossed for those bd'ing and testing.

I will be testing the 31st









You better find some modem access on the 31st at least!









Good luck getting everything fixed


----------



## labortrials

Got back my TSH results. Still waiting and waiting on the others. Anyway, my TSH level was 1.34 - normal but on the low end considering the normal range is .32-5.30. I'm sure the test I had done isn't detailed enough to really tell me anything. Gaaaaa!








:


----------



## jmo

meredyth....try not to stress to much, mama....I'm thinking about you!


----------



## NullSet

Hi guys. Sorry I don't really post that often anymore. Just thought I would update those of you interested. I'm 11 weeks today and had an appt. For the very first time I got to hear the heartbeat!!! So I'm pretty happy.







My m/c occurred at 11.5 weeks so this relaxes me a bit. Once this first trimester is over I think I'll be good until Calliope's due date and then I'll probably start having anxiety issues again. I'm expecting a stressful time come June, how horrible is that? But I can do it!









Hugs to you *Steph (mountainmummy)*







My last pregnancy was a fullterm stillbirth (Calliope) and I still don't feel like I will ever be the same again emotionally. It's rough, but this is a thread about hope and healing (which is what all of us need right?). All these ladies will cheer you on and help you through the rough times. No subject is taboo. We've all been there.









*Kimberly*- I had cramping from 6dpo with this pregnancy.

*Meredyth*-







I hope it's just a scare.









Sorry no time for tons of personals! I don't post much but I think of you all often.


----------



## meredyth0315

You guys are so wonderful







I feel a million times more relaxed now, not sure why, but just good again, like all will be well. The spotting has completely stopped. Sorry to take everyone on my emotional roller coaster - I'm just such a freak







Maybe it's all those extra hormones kicking in!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

Mere - I was looking at your chart, and I do think it's entirely possible you O'd maybe tenish days after FF says you did (I need to go back and look)

Kimberly - how are you doing in this unexpected time?

For those of you with delayed O's....a friend of mine IRL and also on MDC has had two 60+ day cycles that led her to her midwife/OB's office. She had seen the midwife previously for her well woman exam, and she wasn't concerned since Jen wasn't TTCing. However, now Jen is, and this time, saw the doctor and took her nine cycles of charts in for him to look at. Even though this is her first cycle TTCing, the doc was very concerned by her late O dates. He thinks she might have either PCOS or thyroid issues or some combination of them all, and if she isn't pg this cycle (her chart is triphasic though - yay!) wants her to come in next cycle for b/w and monitoring and possibly clomid. So all of that to say, I thought late O's were okay. TCOYF certainly seems to indicate so. But now, based on my own experiences and research I've been doing, I think Oing anything past 20/21 days could certainly indicate some type of hormonal disorder. Maybe it just means you are not in great health overall (which was clearly my case) and just adding exercise and maybe a little weight loss will change things for you. Or maybe it means insulin/blood sugar issues (pointing to PCOS) or thyroid issues or just in general that something is off. Anyway, all this rambling to say, be proactive for yourself. If your cycles are long with a delayed O due to no reasons like stress, contact your HCP and talk to them about your concerns. I'm in no way saying everyone should be put on Clomid (the knee jerk reaction) but just that knowing what the problem is allows you to control your own destiny, KWIM? Blah blah blah, I'll be quiet now. Well almost - because I was convinced my 40 day cycles were just what my body would do - but man, the mental difference in having a 28-30 day cycle is huge. I love having the chance to get pg once a month now instead of once every two or three months. That's it now. I'll be quiet


----------



## joshs_girl

Meredyth - I looked back at your chart and def think you could have O'd around CD 26 or 28. If you take out the two temps on CDs 19 & 20, then it's definitely plausible. And the spotting on CD28 could have been O spotting. That would fit in more with what you are measuring and seeing.


----------



## Megan73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
You guys are so wonderful







I feel a million times more relaxed now, not sure why, but just good again, like all will be well. The spotting has completely stopped. Sorry to take everyone on my emotional roller coaster - I'm just such a freak







Maybe it's all those extra hormones kicking in!!!

What good, good news! (But you are SO not a freak, Meredyth.) I always tell myself that fearing the worst won't make it happen, thank goodness.








Kati, I love your blog!


----------



## labortrials

Kati - thanks for asking about me. I'm doing ok. I've given up alcohol just in case. Not able to give up coffee. Can't do both cold turkey. Feeling crampy. Lump in my throat. Hmmm . . . I'm somewhat at peace with it. I mean, there's nothing really that I can do about it. Well, that's not exactly true - I could call the OB's office and ask for prog supplements just in case, and so on and so forth. Bah, not for me. If I m/c again, then I'll be there.

I asked this before, but does anyone know what a 1.3 TSH level may mean. It's "normal" just on the low side. I exhibit some symptoms of HYPO and some for HYPER though a low number indicates HYPER. Eeek! Perhaps I should request a more substantial panel?

Gnight e/o! Sticky dust to those who need it. Fertile mucus goo to those who need it. Peace to the rest of us!








(go lucky thumb!)


----------



## labortrials

Can I please just get lucky this once. I never get top of the page!








:

DAGNABIT!!!!


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MySunflowerBoys* 
Oh Meredyth! Holding on hope for you....

Me, too.

Yeah, *b4m*, I agree on good diet, take it easy on the soy, exercise is good. The part that intrigues me the most is the stuff about dairy - they say that a serving a day of full fat dairy shows reduction in ovulatory infertility and even *one* serving of reduced/nonfat dairy showed an increase.







I've read elsewhere that cutting back on dairy is good for allergies, etc but this was a surprise. Very short version of their explanation... dividing the reduced fat parts also separates out the female hormones (they stick to the fat) from the male hormones (they stay in the non-fat portions of the milk)... consuming reduced fat milk can cause an imbalance in male vs female hormones - and that can cause issues w/ ovulation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
For those of you with delayed O's....So all of that to say, I thought late O's were okay. TCOYF certainly seems to indicate so. But now, based on my own experiences and research I've been doing, I think Oing anything past 20/21 days could certainly indicate some type of hormonal disorder. Maybe it just means you are not in great health overall (which was clearly my case) and just adding exercise and maybe a little weight loss will change things for you.

joshs_girl - all good points. So the mystery is (for me)... is a pretty regular CD 20/21 O OK or a potential bad thing?? Apparently I'm Oing late again this month, but obviously that could be stress related. Argh.


----------



## labortrials

Kati - ok, so you obviously have a nice camera and/or know what you're doing with your camera. What kind do you have? MIL gave me some bucks for a nice camera!! I think I might get either the Canon S5IS or the thriftier SX100IS. I've looked at a couple of Nikons and Panasonics. I used to have a Fujifilm FinePix that I liked a lot.

HELP!! Anyone else who wants to suggest an awesome all-purpose mid-level not-quite-a-SLR, I'd sure appreciate it!


----------



## joshs_girl

Very early morning ladies









We're driving home today - 13 hours in the car - ugh! Got another peak on my monitor, so today is O day according to FF, but I think it was last night based on my O pains and CF. We'll see what the next two weeks hold!

Kimberly - we have a Canon S3 and love it! Yesterday Amazon had the S5 (the newest model) as their electronics deal of the day on sale for $318 I think, so it pays to shop around. But we love our Canon (it's the second one we've owned!)


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Meredyth*: You are NOT a freak and we are here to go on that rollercoaster with you! I am so glad you are feeling a bit calmer. I am sending you lots of sticky vibes! Kati's explanation makes so much sense. Yay!

*Kati*: Thanks so much for posting about delayed O! I was speaking with my RE again yesterday and he really thinks Clomid is the solution to move up my O day from CD 20+, which is has always been. The only imbalance my bloodwork found was a slightly elevated LH:FSH, which is indicative of PCOS. But he doesn't really think that I have PCOS. So here I am still grappling with the decision of whether to go with Clomid or stick with acupuncture and herbs. My cycle has not been any shorter yet. I already lead a very healthy lifestyle, but I am underweight but can't seem to gain. I don't feel like I have all the time in the world b/c DD is already 5 and DH wants to go back to school. I am worried about not being able to carry clomid multiples to term, more likely to happen because of my weight.... Ahhh!!







: I don't know what to do! Somebody make the decision for me! Puhleassse!







:

Okay, I am going to go crawl back in my little hole now... Sorry for my ranting ladies. Oh, and Kati... have fun in the car!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*Kati*: Thanks so much for posting about delayed O! I was speaking with my RE again yesterday and he really thinks Clomid is the solution to move up my O day from CD 20+, which is has always been. The only imbalance my bloodwork found was a slightly elevated LH:FSH, which is indicative of PCOS. But he doesn't really think that I have PCOS. So here I am still grappling with the decision of whether to go with Clomid or stick with acupuncture and herbs. My cycle has not been any shorter yet. I already lead a very healthy lifestyle, but I am underweight but can't seem to gain. I don't feel like I have all the time in the world b/c DD is already 5 and DH wants to go back to school. I am worried about not being able to carry clomid multiples to term, more likely to happen because of my weight.... Ahhh!!







: I don't know what to do! Somebody make the decision for me! Puhleassse!







:

How long have you been doing the herbs and accupuncture? Are you working with an herbalist or just taking a few things that were recommended? My herbalist/midwife recommends I try her concoction for 6 months. Not to say that I can't ttc before then, but that it may take that long for the full effect. She's also one of those folks who recommend waiting at least 12 weeks after m/c to ttc, FWIW. If you've been doing the herbs for a while, then maybe try the clomid? Otherwise, a couple of thoughts: not all women w/PCOS exhibit all symptoms; if you're underweight, is it possible that you have thyroid trouble??

Me -







well, it's finally snowing here!







:Tomorrow's DD's 3rd bday. Yay! So, I think we're going to take her skiing for the 1st time. I can hardly wait!!!!!! Still have that "heavy" feeling in my uterus and my nips are pretty sensitive.







:







: I'm feeling better about being on the 2WW - just more at ease with whatever the next couple of weeks will reveal.








Kimberly


----------



## fallriverfox

josh's_girl, can you move me? I'm back to waiting to know, I think I'm about 2dpo. I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## meredyth0315

*Kati* You have just made me feel even better now. That explanation makes perfect sense. I was just too wacko to try and figure things out. It's awful that I automatically assume the worst, so much for the glass being half full! We're all so lucky to have you here









*Megan, Heather & Chesapeake* Thank you guys so much for the sticky thoughts. It means the world to me


----------



## A Mothers Love

*I have no idea what's going on w/ my cycle. I tried to chart for the 1st time, & I think it confused me more than anything.
here is the backgroung "again" m/c 11-11-07 bled till 11-23-07
then 1st AF on 12-12-07.. it lasted 7 days. normally only lasts 5. Then just 3 days later I had CM that would look like I'm OVing. had a little spotting too. So we BD'd on the 22nd & 24th. Today I spotted this morning which would be 7 days after the BD on the 22nd(coulb be implantation???? sore breasts for days & really tired)
But according to FF I did not "O" till Dec. 26th.we did BD the morning of the 27th, but?????????
So, I either have implantation, I am starting AF or my body is just a fraky mess. My next AF is not "due" till 1-09-08 I am thinking I am pregnant. But of course that is what "I want" to think.....so I'm way confused!!!*

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e1a21


----------



## meredyth0315

*A Mother's Love* Kati helped me take another look at my chart, and my O dates seem to be off from when FF says I did. I'm no chart expert by any means, but it is possible that you O'd earlier by looking at your temps from CD22 on, but then that would just be a difference of 4 days when FF says you O'd. Do you plan on testing soon?


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
*A Mother's Love* Kati helped me take another look at my chart, and my O dates seem to be off from when FF says I did. I'm no chart expert by any means, but it is possible that you O'd earlier by looking at your temps from CD22 on, but then that would just be a difference of 4 days when FF says you O'd. Do you plan on testing soon?

*I'm thinking I may have concieved on the 22nd(if I"m pregnant) at least that is when we 1st BD'd because I was spotting & someone here told me I may be ovulating & not to wait till I thought "I might" be "O". If I concieved on 22nd.....& am spotting today...that is 7 days past intercourse & could be implantation (I think) could it???
so I may be 7DPO..so when can I test early??? otherwise I would wait & see if AF comes on the 9th.*


----------



## meredyth0315

It very well could be implantation. Some people have BFP's as early as 9DPO with FRER. I got mine at 15DPO, if FF is correct, which I'm thinking it's not now







I'm a total caver, but if you can hold out until the 4th or 5th I'd test then and see what hapens. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
How long have you been doing the herbs and accupuncture? Are you working with an herbalist or just taking a few things that were recommended? My herbalist/midwife recommends I try her concoction for 6 months. Not to say that I can't ttc before then, but that it may take that long for the full effect. She's also one of those folks who recommend waiting at least 12 weeks after m/c to ttc, FWIW. If you've been doing the herbs for a while, then maybe try the clomid? Otherwise, a couple of thoughts: not all women w/PCOS exhibit all symptoms; if you're underweight, is it possible that you have thyroid trouble??

Thanks so much for your suggestions! They tested my free T3 and T4 as well as my TSH - all were normal. Are there more tests they can do? My last m/c was on October 18th. I have had one period since then. My OB and my acupuncturist suggested that I wait 3-4 months/cycles before TTC again, but that would be 6 months for me if you count by cycles! We were planning on TTC again after I get my next period - that would be 3 months after the second m/c. We feel like we can't wait too long because DH is working on going back to school and I will need to work to support us. Plus, DD is already 5 years old...









I have been working with the acupuncturist on and off since my first m/c in July, but not regularly until the second m/c. I have not had a full consult with a ND or herbalist, because we could not afford it (although I did get some nice Christmas money...







). So the vitex and dong quai that I have been taking were simply a suggestion by the acupuncturist. I know they take awhile to work. I am wondering if they are already doing something, as I have been spotting (something that I never do!). Although the acupuncturist says that I am already making good progress, most likely as a result of the acupuncture.










*A Mother's Love*: I wish I could help you, but I know so little about charting. And I am equally as confused about my own cycle this month!


----------



## labortrials

*Chesapeake* - sounds like you're doing good things. I'm not seeing an accupuncturist but have been going to a chiropracter since about mid August (shortly after mc1). I took vitex right away which brought my AF back right on time... like 29th day after m/c. I think I stopped the vitex as soon I was sure I was pregnant the second time. Like accupuncture, this style of chiropractic care focuses on the central nervous system, and my BACK indicates adrenal trouble as well as problems with the uterus/ovaries. The herbalist suspects thyroid, adrenals, endocrine, liver - all of the "left side" stuff. I'm supposed to go on a blend of stuff once it's tinctured out, but since I'm suspecting that I'm pregnant (I'm only DPO5, but anyway...) I'll have her hold off on the stuff that isn't safe in pregnancy. I've been on vitex for the past week or 2 and added in blue (?) cohosh but have been taking lighter doses of that since it's not good for early pregnancy.

Should they have perhaps tested total T3 and total T4? I read something about this from a link (before my computer bonked on me) that I found on Susan Weed's forum. They only tested TSH for me, and I'm on the lower end of normal.

I certainly understand the pressured feeling. DD is turning THREE tomorrow! I didn't want to have 3+ years between them, but alas . . . I also turn 35 next month. sigh . . .
If I am pregnant this cycle, I'll be a bit afraid that it was too soon for me. My herbalist/midwife think there's something going on with my hormones or the above-mentioned systems that is preventing me from sustaining pregnancy at this time. Who knows.

For now, I'm just working to control what I can - drinking more water, no alcohol, remembering to take my Floradix & other supplements, gotta start working on limiting caff - and trust what I can't.

Chesapeake, beautiful photo BTW!

Go lucky thumb!


----------



## politys

Hi everyone,

We've been busy with 2 birthdays (DD and DH), and an out-of-town visit from my mom and dad - sorry to be away from the conversation!

Hugs and good thoughts







to everyone who is stressed,

Welcome to Steph







I am so sorry for your loss. You are among friends. It's amazing to find a group of women who so totally understand what it's like.

Kimberly, we love our Sony Cyber-shot 7.2 megapixel camera. I don't know if that's what you're looking for exactly, but another family we're friends with, and DH's sister, also have it and love it!

I'm just waiting to O - CD 7!









Oh, and something else is happening here - I don't know if anyone else has experienced this, but I had my first baseline mammogram last week (I'm 37, but my mom developed breast cancer at 52, and ovarian cancer a few years later - she's ok now) and they want me back in for some closer imaging of the calcifications in one breast. I've done tons of research, of course (!) on this, and it most likely isn't anything, but it's still worrisome...any thoughts or experience on this would be appreciated! Of course when I go in in a few days for the additional imaging, I'll request a lead apron (since it will be CD 11)...


----------



## momoftworedheads

Katherine-Hope you had fun in the car and got to BD! I am praying this is your cycle.

Kimberly - Best wishes to you!

Meredyth-Sticky baby stay put! Praying for you.

Steph-Hope your stay here is short, and that you find all the support and love you need.

Happy New Year. I am going to be quiet for a few days. I will be testing on January 1st unless AF shows up. I'll be 14dpo.

Take care!!
Jen


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Kimberly*:







:Sending positive, sticky BFP vibes to you! Thank you so much for sharing your insight. I am so torn as to what to do. I want to continue down the path I am on, but I fear that it may take a long time. CD 32 here and no sign of AF. Looks like it is going to be another long cycle despite everything. I guess I haven't given it enough time, but I was really hoping to see some effect by now, aside from a week of spotting. I wish that I would get my period now and the universe would make the decision for me (I couldn't start the Clomid now b/c my RE's office can't scan me when they are away for the holiday!). But, alas, I am never that lucky. It always has to be a tough decision.







:

*politys*: I'm sorry you are going through this stress right now. FWIW, my mother had to go back for some closer imaging and then a biopsy and everything turned out fine. I'm sure it will be okay.


----------



## xakana

*Kimberly*--Either of those cameras will probably kick my SD30's arse, lol. Canon is a wonderful camera, though. Even the A series takes great photos and it's the worst of the line. I went with the SD series this time (my SD40 had an MSRP of $400, I got it for $140 as an after mother's day clearance item at circuit city, which always seems to have the best prices on cameras and stuff--better than Amazon sometimes, so I'd go to your local store and check it before committing to an online buy, although that's where my first canon came from, as a wedding gift from my sister's dad and I loved it to its untimely demise). Anywhere you get it though, get a protection plan. Mine only lasted about 3 years before taking it down to CA with me and the salt in the air at the beach killed it. And if you're going to have a toddler in the house with it, get a protection plan that will cover that (seriously, I asked the guy selling me my recent one at CC if it covered toddler damage, then read the list of things I knew toddlers had done--dropping the camera in the toilet, stepping on the camera, etc. and it was ALL covered and when it broke earlier this month, I called them on it and sent it in and got it back in only a couple days, all fixed). And on the symptoms--Good luck!!


----------



## joshs_girl

we made it home safely - yay! but am i ever sick of the car!

got a high on my monitor today, so that makes me 1dpo. let the terrible "2" begin!

back with more later - but big daddy is taking me out for some post holiday shopping -







:

oh, and don't let the talk about the fertility diet die down - i actually got the book and have some opinions (of course!)


----------



## boobs4milk

amy-nice to see you around! thinking of you!

katherine-glad you made it home. have a great 2ww!

politys-best wishes for good news on the testing.

chesapeake-wow. you are so informed and knowledgable! wishing for a bfp for you soon!

jen-omg! i dreamed that i met you last night! this is a good sign because when i dreamed of amy and then rach, they got their bfp's! fingers, toes, dna crossed for you!

kimberly- big hugs! hoping that you find peace.

meredyth-i agree with the others. i think you o'ed more like cd22 or maybe cd 24? thinking good thoughts for you!

me-still sick, still feel like crap. my kids are off w/their dad, so it's been quiet here. bill and i argued last night. he is trying so hard to make me happy, but it's just so disappointing waiting month after month. we have decided to go get married in february so that i can be on his insurance and *hopefully* have some testing done after we have ttc 1 year post-miscarriage.


----------



## labortrials

Hope e/o is doing well today! Today is my daughter's 3rd bday. We were going to go skiing, but it doesn't look like the beginner-friendly place (1.5hrs away) has much snow, and our mtn is too advanced. Anyway, I think we'll probably go snow shoe-ing later today if all goes well!

Cameras - well, I looked at the Canon S5 and S3 and the SX100 and a Panasonic Lumix pretty extensively. I'm almost inclined to go with the Panasonic though it has some image quality issues. I really like the *look* of canon photos. I might have to look at the Cyber Shot since the reviews seem to be pretty stellar. I use my MIL's Pentax right now, and really it does pretty well considering the size! 5mpix/3xzoom is all. So, I think I'll get a "near SLR" that can grow with me. So, lookin' like I'll do the Canon S5. Plus you can zoom in movie mode! Bonus!









Chesapeake - I'm sorry it's looking like a long cycle for you. The games our bodies play with our minds. Now that I'm post-O it seems like my body is stuck at 97.7! LoL! Trying not to be frustrated. Big hug -







: (giving you a tree hug cuz I'm too lazy to hunt for a hug, LoL!







)

Hey Politys! Hope everything goes well with your mamm. Ugh!

Still somewhat lightly nauseated most of the time. DPO 6 (or is it 7, can't member) according to FF. Avg boob sensitivity last time I checked.







There's the daily status report.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
chesapeake-wow. you are so informed and knowledgable! wishing for a bfp for you soon!...we have decided to go get married in february so that i can be on his insurance and *hopefully* have some testing done after we have ttc 1 year post-miscarriage.

Awww, thanks for the well-wishes, B4M! Sending some right back at you! I hope you feel better soon. And congrats on getting married!

*kati*: Lots of BFP vibes to you! Glad you are home safe and sound! Have fun shopping! Fertility diets? Do tell!

*kimberly*: Happy birthday to your DD!!

*Rach*: How are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a bit...


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Whoa. My post posted twice! That's weird. I deleted it.

Oh, and yay for the top of the page! Maybe I'll get some luck if I do a dance...

Darn, can't add dancing veggies when you're just editing.... I guess I'll just have to put the computer down and dance myself.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Eeek! Why did it post THREE times?! Sorry e/o!


----------



## labortrials

CPB, I think you did that on purpose!
















I forgot to mention that we might get another dog this next week. DH is most interested in a really sweet lab (ugh, that'd be a LOT of lab lovin' in our house), but I'm infatuated with this pyrenees/aussie cross. Also, a little black poodle just arrived at the shelter but can't be visited until his assessment on Wednesday. DH isn't too keen on poodles, but I haven't had a smaller dog in a LONG time, and love the fact that they're hypo-allergenic! Yay!! I guess the poodle has been an outdoor dog his whole life (WHAAAATT!!!!), and his coat is in dreadful shape. He was jumping up in the kennel but didn't bark at all. Like that!!!

Man, this is SO GROSS, but I haven't even brushed my teeth yet today, and it's 2.30! Yucky me!









Later,







Kimberly


----------



## meredyth0315

Kimberly those pups are too cute!! We found Sully a new home today, but I think it will be best for all of us involved. His new family is a single mom with 2 DD (17 & 7), just bought a home, and sometimes has to leave the girls alone at night while she's working. He took to all of them right away, and I think he can offer them a sense of security in his big bark (little body)







They also own horses and as a trade have offered to have my boys go ride which they are tickled about. So all in all I think it's perfect.

It's so strange, I'm all by myself right now (DH at work, the boys with their Auntie & Gram) and I have no idea what to do with myself







I went to Target & Old Navy, but both were a bust - I've had better luck at Goodwill







Guess I'm just not used to time alone. So here I sit at MDC







I go for another beta tomorrow and will get the results of the one from Friday, so keep your fingers crossed for me ladies & I will update as soon as I know!!!!


----------



## boobs4milk

cpb-thanks for the well wishes! i just woke up from a 3 hr nap and bill is cooking potato soup, so i feel good!

kimberly-happy day to your dd!

meredyth-thinking of you!


----------



## mountainmummy

Thanks everyone, sadly, it's nice to be welcomed here. Thanks for your kindness. I see this is a fast moving board, I hope I can keep up!


----------



## politys

Good morning everyone!

Well, after a sudden stomach bug (with all of its nastiness) yesterday, this morning my fever has broken and I feel better. DH was sick with the same thing a couple of days ago too.

Chesapeakeborn, thanks for sharing your mom's story. It is encouraging!

Thanks Boobs4milk (sorry you're sick - hope this email finds you feeling better; and







: on your engagement!) and labortrials (hoping for you!














for the support too!

Meredyth, waiting for another good update!







:


----------



## rach03

Hi guys, just wanted to pop in real quick. I'm sorry I haven't been posting much, I've had family in town and they stay in the room where the computer is so I have limited access!

Also we are probably moving and we've been doing a lot of de-cluttering and packing up stuff to thin out our house so it will show well.

And on top of all that, I'm trying to keep my mind busy until Thursday. I'm nauseated in the mornings now, and my breasts seem to be more sore than they were....I'm taking all of that as a good sign. I've been having lots of mild cramping and some pains on my left side, and that seems to be getting better. (I always have pain on my left when I am pregnant for some reason...luteal cyst I would guess).

So that's it for me...hope you all have a wonderful New Years Eve. I'm hoping and praying for a great 2008 for each of you guys (and myself as well!).


----------



## meredyth0315

Well, I'm really peeved this morning. I just called the m/w office and come to find out they're closed until Wednesday







So no beta results for me today, those SOB's. Ughhh, I was hoping to at least have some idea of what my HcG was. Oh well, I can't complain as the spotting hasn't come back in the past 2 days. I can wait until Wednesday I suppose. At least I'm off tomorrow and can spend the day with the boys, that will be wonderful in itself


----------



## rach03

Oh Meredyth, that is horrible!







: I can't believe they did not mention that to you!

I'm so sorry you can't get your results today.


----------



## Olerica

Rach - I am hoping for you that this is your cycle! Yea nausea and breast pain!!









Meredyth - Man, I can imagine the frustration. At least there is a bit of a diversion tomorrow!









Labortrials - Both of those dogs are adorable. Let us know what you get... along with your BFP!

Politys, Boobs4milk - Sorry you've been feeling unwell. Hopefull it will get better soon!

Can someone take a look at my chart? I don't get it?!? Have I ov'd yet? I'm confused and not very good at the whole patience thing...


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Rach - I am hoping for you that this is your cycle! Yea nausea and breast pain!!









Meredyth - Man, I can imagine the frustration. At least there is a bit of a diversion tomorrow!









Labortrials - Both of those dogs are adorable. Let us know what you get... along with your BFP!

Politys, Boobs4milk - Sorry you've been feeling unwell. Hopefull it will get better soon!

Can someone take a look at my chart? I don't get it?!? Have I ov'd yet? I'm confused and not very good at the whole patience thing...









*All I got w/ your link was a ticker...no chart.*
*Morning to all!!!! I hope today is a "Good Day" for all of you!!!
Me: I have a head cold or virus....something. Still spotting







: & I'm 7 DPO

Let's all enjoy the little holiday. Might as well be happy right?.. I will stay up late w/ DH & just enjoy his company







*
*Best Wishes for the new year!!!!!!!*


----------



## Olerica

Whoops! Thanks - here's the link (I think) http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e0ec0


----------



## Olerica

Oh! Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## A Mothers Love

*olerica.. there are no crosshairs on your chart. But I am going to guess that you "O"d on the 21st & that the dip you just had "may be implantation(it is 10 DPO-----if that is when you "O"d)* *OR**you are "O"ing now...due to the eggwhite CM on your chart. When do you expect AF??*


----------



## momoftworedheads

[i just woke up from a 3 hr nap and bill is cooking potato soup, so i feel good!

Jen-hope you're feeling better. Thanks for the good wishes, I would love to meet you IRL! I hope that we have babies in 2008 and when we do, we'll meet.

Meredyth-Thet should have told you that they were closed toda-sheesh! I'd be ticked too. Praying you have great numbers Wed!

Huge hugs to anyone testing today or tomorrow. Happy New Year!!!

Love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## cagnew

Hey Guys! Having no internet connection at home is driving me crazy! I am in my husbands classroom using his connection. We are getting ready to go to dinner at a friends house.

Real quick though - I gave in and tested yesterday afternoon (10dpo). I dont now why... I mean, I had just drank a ton of water and everything. You know how it is when you are close to testing and their are tests in the house....

I got a BFP!!!!

I am torn between being happy and being super-paranoid. The line was surprsingly dark and showed up roght away.

We aren't telling anyone for awhile. I have no problem with shouting the news but DH doesn't want to tell his fmaily b/c they won't be happy that we are pg (freakin' in-laws are weird about kids) and he doesn't want to go through all the trouble of telling them and then have a miscarriage. And of course it wouldn't be fair to tell my family and not tell his sooo....

Anyway, its' okay. It's a nice secret to have









Happy New Years!!


----------



## boobs4milk

happy new year everyone!!!

politys-get well, soon! we now have a gastrentestinal thing in addition to our cold. ugh!

olerica-it looks as if you are getting ready to o. the cm is a good sign, but you will most likely have a low temp followed by 3 consecutive higher temps. you should o 12 hrs before the first temp increase. good luck! bd till ya drop!

jen-it's a deal! but where on earth are you? i'm in oklahoma, middle of the country...but i say we get pg, get our new babies and get together! that would be so awesome!!!

meredyth-







s so sorry that you got short-sighted! hoping for good #'s for you!

marelle-thinking of you...haven't seen you around, but hoping you are healing!!!

oh, and if anyone visits the others who have graduated, please tell amy, annie, holly, christine, rachel, margie and deborah that they are in my thoughts!!!


----------



## boobs4milk

congrats, corrie!!!














:














:


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*olerica.. there are no crosshairs on your chart. But I am going to guess that you "O"d on the 21st & that the dip you just had "may be implantation(it is 10 DPO-----if that is when you "O"d)* *OR**you are "O"ing now...due to the eggwhite CM on your chart. When do you expect AF??*

A Mother's Love - Thank you so much for the look over!

I guess I expect it around 1/10, but this is the first cycle that I've actually charted, so it's a little difficult to say. I think that you are right that I'm Ov-ing now but I wouldn't be mad if I was implanting... actually, I'd be thrilled.

I'll not test until 1/10. I guess I'm on the two week wait. I'm not going to think about think about the possibility until later... until I have a test and I'm not going to test until 1/10.


----------



## fallriverfox

Corrie!!!





































































































Happy New Year!!

(And lucky top of the page for me!







)


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
A Mother's Love - Thank you so much for the look over!

I guess I expect it around 1/10, but this is the first cycle that I've actually charted, so it's a little difficult to say. I think that you are right that I'm Ov-ing now but I wouldn't be mad if I was implanting... actually, I'd be thrilled.

I'll not test until 1/10. I guess I'm on the two week wait. I'm not going to think about think about the possibility until later... until I have a test and I'm not going to test until 1/10.

*AF is due here on the 9th. Looks like we will be testing around the same time If AF stays away.







*


----------



## politys

Congratulations Corrie! An auspicious beginning to 2008!
















Sorry about the office closing, Meredyth!

Olerica, how long us your cycle usually? Did you chart with Day 1 as the first day of real red flow from your period?

I'm feeling much better - fever's receded, and just a little unsettled in my tummy, but no big deal...

Here's to a fecund new year for us all!


----------



## Olerica

Corrie! I'm very excited for you! Yea!!! (Sorry - I walked away from the puter before finishing my post so I missed your announcement)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Olerica, how long us your cycle usually? Did you chart with Day 1 as the first day of real red flow from your period?

Here's to a fecund new year for us all!









Politys - I've not charted before, but CD 1 I did the day that I miscarried. Normally my cycles are between 32 and 36 days.















Cheers back to you on a fecund New Year! (Glad you are feeling better).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*AF is due here on the 9th. Looks like we will be testing around the same time If AF stays away.







*

We can hand hold together! Here's to the TWW!


----------



## meredyth0315

Woohoo Corrie!!!







:







:





















:







:


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Corrie!!!





































































































Happy New Year!!

Yeah, Corrie what FRF said ^
|










Polytis - ooo, big word. HOT!









Testing - I'm 7DPO, if I remember my chart correctly. My temp went up .3 this am. Could mean nothing. Anyway, I have preg tests in my bathroom, so of COURSE I won't be able to wait too much longer. Grrrrrr!









Me - tummy is unsettled and I'm really tired. Who knows . . .

HAPPY NEW YEAR! Woo! I can only imagine 2008 will be MUCH MUCH better for us all.


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Good luck Kimberly!!!! You are testing so early, it makes me want to...darn it!!*


----------



## momoftworedheads

CORRIE- Congrats!!!!!!







:

Sending you lots of-























Jen-B4M- it's a deal. I live in PA. We will meet somewhere even if we find a spot in the middle! Now we just have to get pg!!!!

I caved and tested today-13DPO-BFN! It was neg really fast too! I am crampy and moody. AF should be here tomorrow. Well, there's always next month!!!

Goodbye 2007!

Love and hugs,
Jen


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Corrie honey - I'm so so so excited for you! What a wonderful way to end this year and begin the next one!!

I can only admit this here....but I don't want to see 2007 go. Today marks five months since we lost the babies. Five whole months. Even in my darkest moments following our loss, I never though five months from now I'll still be grieving them this fiercely. There's no way I can live with grief for five months and not have a new life to rejoice over. But I don't even have the hope of a new life. Tomorrow, I can no longer say, I was pregnant this year. I'm afraid to put that distance between us. I miss them so much and saying I lost them "last year in 2007" makes them sound so long ago and how can that be when there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about my baby boys? I don't want to lose them and moving into a new calendar seems so definite to me, so final, like I should be able to move on by now. Oh my sweet babies, if there's only some way you can know how much I love and miss you.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*Good luck Kimberly!!!! You are testing so early, it makes me want to...darn it!!*

10DPO is early to test? Should I wait until further into the cycle??

Jen, sorry you got a BFN.

Man, I was just looking at the Trust Birth conference schedule and started crying. Ugh.







I SO wish I could go! Anyway, I'm really having a tough day. I hate knowing that I'm pregnant but not knowing. I hate being afraid to be pregnant yet afraid to not get pregnant. I hate wondering if 1 is enough yet worrying if I'm too accustomed to having a "big" girl and being done with babies. Ugh. Maybe that's just some sort of defeating protection thing . . . whatever . . . now I'm rambling.

Good riddance . . . 2007!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Oh Corrie honey - I'm so so so excited for you! What a wonderful way to end this year and begin the next one!!

I can only admit this here....but I don't want to see 2007 go. Today marks five months since we lost the babies. Five whole months. Even in my darkest moments following our loss, I never though five months from now I'll still be grieving them this fiercely. There's no way I can live with grief for five months and not have a new life to rejoice over. But I don't even have the hope of a new life. Tomorrow, I can no longer say, I was pregnant this year. I'm afraid to put that distance between us. I miss them so much and saying I lost them "last year in 2007" makes them sound so long ago and how can that be when there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about my baby boys? I don't want to lose them and moving into a new calendar seems so definite to me, so final, like I should be able to move on by now. Oh my sweet babies, if there's only some way you can know how much I love and miss you.

*Sorry you feel this way. I hear what you are saying & so many things touch us & the losses that we have had. What should be happy...is sad & sometimes "others" just don't get it. We get it here, & you are not alone. We all feel our grief in many ways,.......but we "get it"

Many hugs to you & all the mamas here.*


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Yeah, Corrie what FRF said ^
|










Polytis - ooo, big word. HOT!









Testing - I'm 7DPO, if I remember my chart correctly.

*I thought you were 7DPO & testing







10 DPO could get a true result, try to wait till morning & catch that (FMU(








new abbr's I just learned)
Well I wish you good luck any time you test




























*


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Oh Corrie honey - I'm so so so excited for you! What a wonderful way to end this year and begin the next one!!

I can only admit this here....but I don't want to see 2007 go. Today marks five months since we lost the babies. Five whole months. Even in my darkest moments following our loss, I never though five months from now I'll still be grieving them this fiercely. There's no way I can live with grief for five months and not have a new life to rejoice over. But I don't even have the hope of a new life. Tomorrow, I can no longer say, I was pregnant this year. I'm afraid to put that distance between us. I miss them so much and saying I lost them "last year in 2007" makes them sound so long ago and how can that be when there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about my baby boys? I don't want to lose them and moving into a new calendar seems so definite to me, so final, like I should be able to move on by now. Oh my sweet babies, if there's only some way you can know how much I love and miss you.

Oh Katherine, I'm so so sorry you're feeling down







The time from when we've lost our babes will always be present with us, no matter what that calendar says. There is no timeline to grief and never put yourself on one. It was 5 months ago for me as well, and G-d willing all goes well with this baby, I will still always grieve for my little lost one, that hole in my heart won't ever completely heal. But I think it's that hole that keeps the memory so precious and has given me an appreciation for life I would never have known considering how quickly it slipped away. You will never ever lose those boys, and I know that they know what a wonderful mommy they had, however brief all of your time was together and they are watching & loving you as much as you love them. Be gentle with yourself and know we all love you & are thinking of you in this time


----------



## rach03

Katherine, they know mama...they do.







2007 will always be the year you lost your sweet little boys...I'm hoping 2008 is the year that you welcome another little one into your family.

Congrats Corrie!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Kati and Kimberly, and all of you here: Huge hugs as we say goodbye to a sad year and face another full of uncertainty, yet possibility. Scary, sad, exciting, confusing.... You are all in my thoughts, be you celebrating or grieving tonight.









Corrie - CONGRATS!! And yay for a dark line too! That's wonderful!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Katherine-I am sorry that you are so sad! I just keep saying that 2008 is OUR year-I mean all of us mamas here who had a loss in 2007 will welcome new babies in 2008. I know that I will always miss Avery but I long to give her a sibling!

Your sons know their mama, they come to you at nightime and give you kisses in your sleep.
They hug you, even when you do not realize it. They will always know you and love you until you all meet again. They will breathe their spirit into their next sibling and then you will know them again here on earth. You will NEVER forget them and going into a new year doesn't change that. You can grieve them for as long as you need to, don't let anone tell you otherwise. I wish you joy, I wish you everlasting love, I wish you every happiness that 2008 can bring.

To everyone-love peace happiness and prosperity in the new year to come. We all have had a busy and tough year and now is the time to celebrate what is to come.







s

Hugs,
Jen


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Okay, ladies. I need your input. Again. Sorry to pester you so much! I am a bit embarassed by my long posts asking for advice. I just don't know what to do and I have to make a decision soon about next cycle because I am on CD 33!

As you know, my RE recommended Clomid to move up my O date. He thinks my late ovulation is resulting in poor egg quality and thus m/c. I started charting this cycle to get an idea of my luteal phase. Now, I have never thought that my luteal phase is too short because the eggs are not getting swept away. Rather, they are implanting and not making it for whatever reason. Well, come to find out, there is more than one type of luteal phase problem - there are 3! From the book, Taking Charge of Your Fertility:
*1)* The luteal phase is too short, which means your uterine lining starts to shed in the form of menstruation before the fertilized egg has had a chance to implant.
*2)* The luteal phase appears to be a normal length, but the amount of progesterone is not optimal to produce an ideal uterine environment for implantation.
*3)* The luteal phase appears normal, but the progesterone starts to dramatically drop just a week or so after ovulation, often causing premenstrual spotting. Again the progesterone is not high enough to produce an ideal uterine environment for implantation.

I always had a hunch that I had a problem with my uterine lining because of three things: 1)AF is usually short and light. I'd think it would be heavier/longer if I had more lining in there; 2) implanation HURT!! I could feel those little trophoblasts burrowing down. If the lining had been thick, would I have felt it that much?; and 3) my last 2 pregnancies failed shortly after implanation (although adding progesterone to the last one made the sac continue to grow). And it is not likely that this happened for chromosomal reasons, as our karyotyping came back normal.

After charting for a month, I see that my temps are super low and stay that way. _But I am ovulating_ because I am getting pregnant. Could the vitex that I started this month be making my temps low? Could it be a progesterone deficiency? After all, I did have some spotting this month (unusual for me). But what is really stange is that my progesterone right after I got my last BFP was actually good (19). That was a few days before things started to go bad, though.

Maybe all of this is so interconnected that you cannot isolate poor ovulation from low progesterone. I just don't know how to come at this - tackle the ovulation issue or add progesterone. Why oh why do I analyze things so much?! I think I am going crazy.










Well, for what it is worth, here's my chart. And I promise someday I'll stop bothering you all!


----------



## rach03

ChesapeakeBorn, I don't know a whole lot about it...but from what my OB told me Clomid and progesterone do kind of the same thing but in different ways. Clomid makes your corpus luteum stronger in the beginning, and therefor it produces more progesterone during the luteal phase. I don't know how that would help an overall progesterone deficiency, though.

My OB offered me progesterone or Clomid....progesterone would have been done post O until we were sure I wasn't pregnant that cycle.

That's probably not much help is it? I'm sorry! My period was very short and light as well. Clomid definitely got me pregnant, unfortunately it was not genetically right that time. Progesterone is keeping me pregnant this time around. It was 21 at 13 days or so post O, then dropped to 14 in a week. I guess it can really nosedive and if it isn't being monitored every week at least you'd never know.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Oh Corrie honey - I'm so so so excited for you! What a wonderful way to end this year and begin the next one!!

I can only admit this here....but I don't want to see 2007 go. Today marks five months since we lost the babies. Five whole months. Even in my darkest moments following our loss, I never though five months from now I'll still be grieving them this fiercely. There's no way I can live with grief for five months and not have a new life to rejoice over. But I don't even have the hope of a new life. Tomorrow, I can no longer say, I was pregnant this year. I'm afraid to put that distance between us. I miss them so much and saying I lost them "last year in 2007" makes them sound so long ago and how can that be when there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about my baby boys? I don't want to lose them and moving into a new calendar seems so definite to me, so final, like I should be able to move on by now. Oh my sweet babies, if there's only some way you can know how much I love and miss you.

I didn't realize how much I felt the same way until tonight. I sobbed all the way through church tonight. There was much talk about how much things can change in a year and how swift life can pass. There were many other comforting things said so it was very healing as well.

I guess I expected to perhaps mourn on the day I lost the baby or on the baby's due date, but New Years Eve I didn't see coming. Despite being one of the hardest years of my life, it's one of the hardest to leave behind.








s to all.


----------



## joshs_girl

Chesa - here are my thoughts...

When my doc was talking to me about my concerns, he was really concerned by late Oing. You O when your pituitary gland produces enough hormones to tell your ovaries to pop out the egg. Well, when you O late, you have all these surges and declines that are like playing red light, green light. It does effect your egg quality because the eggs are exposed to these surges of hormones without it ever being strong enough to tell it to actually pop out - follow me so far? So it can weaken the egg so that it when does pop, it's of poor quality. To sum up, I do think Oing late (especially a 30+ day O) should be a reason of concern.

Your low temps this cycle are definitely part of Vitex. If you look at my chart from last cycle, you can see my low temps (especially days 4-10DPO) courtesy of Vitex.

I think progesterone can vary from day to day, so one progesterone draw, I wouldn't put a whole lot of trust in it. I think it's likely that you do have some sort of progesterone issue - but your uterine lining is produced by estrogen, indicating that the problem may be in the pre-O stage of your cycle, instead of the post-O (which is when progesterone comes only.)

IMO, a carefully monitored Clomid cycle could be your solution. While Clomid can thin the lining (a good concern of yours) there are several studies showing that Viagra (of all things!) can help counteract that side effect.
Here are a few links:
http://www.inciid.org/article.php?cat=&id=315
http://www.storknet.com/cubbies/infertility/exgs1.htm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/688614.stm

On a side note, here's an article about increasing your lining naturally.

Just, in my oh-so-humble and non medical opinion, I think (despite what your RE says) your failure to gain and maintain weight has got to be at the root of your problems. (And I'm sorry, that makes it sounds like you are in control of your situation, and I know that's not the case - this isn't your fault, so I'm sorry to keep using the word "you" and "your" over and over.) If your body is using it's resources to maintain organ function and the day to day necessities of life, then it's going to focus on those areas, and not on the areas that aren't needed to sustain life, like oh say, ovulation.

If you don't feel pressured by time, I think what you are doing is good and natural and you are in control of your situation. If you feel that time is not your friend, I think Clomid could be a good answer for you, but I'd really discuss with your doctor making sure your estrogen, progesterone and all the other hormones indicate that they can be helped by Clomid. You might also want to consider other Clomid alternatives, like Femera.

Wow - long reply, but I know you're worried and feeling confused, so I hope this helps a smidge.


----------



## joshs_girl

And mamas, like so many other times, you all just don't know how much your words and loving hugs and thoughts mean to me. I actually read them to Big Daddy, and he's as thankful as I am for all of you.

So even though it isn't Thanksgiving, I'm still so thankful for all of you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
I guess I expected to perhaps mourn on the day I lost the baby or on the baby's due date, but New Years Eve I didn't see coming. Despite being one of the hardest years of my life, it's one of the hardest to leave behind.

Amen, Foxy, Amen


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh, and before I get too







and wake up too late from a champagne hangover in the morning, the brand spanking new Jan 2008 thread is up and running right over here!

Merely mind the gap as you catch the next train


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, my. I am nearly in tears after reading your replies, *rach* and *kati*. I am feeling much less confused and much more peaceful about this. There are no words to express how much your input and advice means to me!! I just cannot thank you enough for your patience in reading my long, rambling posts and your time in replying to them.

What you both have said makes so much sense. After contemplating your experiences, explanations, and insight, I think I am leaning towards a carefully monitored Clomid cycle, supported by progesterone supplementation from O on. And since the cycles will be monitored (I just reviewed the paperwork - whooeee does he like to monitor his patients!), I can always bail out if things don't seem to be going well. Oh, and it looks like I may have gained a pound or two over the holidays so that may help. There is a chance it won't work, but I guess I won't know unless I try.

Thanks again e/o. I love you all!!!


----------

